# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2011 Offtopicfree



## xfishbonex

HALLO LEUTE 
Ein Frohes Neues Jahr wünsche ich euch 
ihr wisst ja was wir sehen wollen 
VIEL GLÜCK AN ALLE 
LG ANDRE


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2011*

Moin, Moin, Leute!
Ich wünsche allen Mitlesern und Mefo-Jägern ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2011.

Heute haben "Traveangler" und ich den ersten Versuch für dieses Jahr gestartet. 

Wann: So 02.01.2011 (9.00 - 12.00 Uhr)
Wo: Neustadt
Wer: Traveangler und Ich 
Womit: Spöket, Snaps und Stripper, verschiedene Farben mit Springerfliege
Was: nichts
Wind: nichts
Wasser: klar, 0 Grad und weiniger, teilw. Eis

War echt kein schönes angeln. Die Eisflächen haben schon ziemlich gestört.  Erst gegen 11 Uhr hatte die Sonne etwas gebracht. Aber leider keinen Fisch.

Bis zum nächsten mal
Milan


----------



## lulachs

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo Raubschnabel,#h
von Neustadt Hafen Richtung Sierksdorf, *sehr gute* Stelle auf Mefo-
gestern eine 56cm Mefo auf Spiro und zwei Nachläufer auf schwarz/roter Hansen
Viel Spaß und Petri Heil


----------



## küstenjung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

moin,......truttenfänge am klinikum neustadt.........zwei grönländer..auf holz....in der mittagssonne......bei einem wurf folgte ein sandaal meinen wobbler.......also zum mitschwimmen nicht als nachläufer......mfg küstenjung
achso,......fast vergessen.....beide wieder im wasser........ich betreibe catch and release.....tight lines...von der küste....


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> gleich ist samstag wo sind deine fotos :llg andre



Fotos kannst du haben, nur leider ohne Fisch !!!:c#c:c

Wann: 7.1.11 11-15Uhr
Wer: Egalo und ich
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: Trocken, ab und zu kam sogar die Sonne durch, plus 2 Grad ca.
Wind: Kaum vorhanden
Wasser: Klar, keine Welle
Womit: Blinker, mit und ohne Springerfliege
Fänge: NIX

Sonstiges: Einen Fisch hatte ich fürn paar Sek. am Band und ein paar leichte Anfasser hatten wir auch noch, alles in einen Zeitfenster von ca. 20min.

Morgen gehts vielleicht wieder los, dann aber an einen Strand, in dem ich mehr Vertrauen habe.:g

Anhang anzeigen 153006


Anhang anzeigen 153007


Anhang anzeigen 153008


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 8.1.11 11-15Uhr
Wer: Arbeitskollege und ich
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wetter: Trocken, ab und zu kam sogar die Sonne durch, plus 7 Grad
Wind: 3 -4 S - SW
Wasser: leicht angetrübt
Womit: Arbeitskollege mit Blech, Ich hab meine ersten Versuche mit Fliege gemacht
Fänge: NIX

Super Wetter und die Bedingungen haben auch gestimmt. Leider keinen Kontakt, Aber wir versuchen es weiter....

|wavey:


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 8.1.11 11-16Uhr
Wer: Mal wieder alleine
Wo: Dahme
Wetter: Trocken, Sonnenschein 
Wind: 3 -4 S - SW
Wasser: leicht angetrübt
Womit: Mit Blech und Fliege
Fänge: NIX

Morgen auf ein Neues, ( Dazzendorf ) wenn man hinkommt ????


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 08.01.2011, 12.30 bis 15.30 Uhr
Wer: Ich
Wo: Ahrenshoop
Wetter: leicht Bewölkt,zwischendurch viel Sonne,
Wind: leichte Briese aus S / SW
Wasser: leicht trüb
Womit: hab heut nur auf Wobbler gesetzt: Spöket rot/Schwarz, blau/weiß, Kutlingen rot/schwarz - diese hab ich bewußt etwas lansamer geführt
Fänge: leider nüüüscht

Bericht: Ein fast perfekter Angeltag war das - hätte noch etwas gebissen, wäre es absolut perfekt gewesen. Waren tolle Bedingungen heute. Da fast die ganze Zeit die Sonne schien war es recht gut auszuhalten, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht heut zu angeln.
Ich habe dort über dem einzigen Muschel-/Seegrasfeld in der Gegend geangelt, die Enten waren dort sehr aktiv und haben jede menge Muscheln nach oben geholt (die kamen mir ständig an der Oberfläche entgegen getrieben).
Wenn dann vermutete ich genau dort die Fische. Drei Stunden habe ich die Stelle beangelt ohne das sich etwas tat - trotzdem war es heut ein herrlicher Angeltag.

Am Montag will ich dann mal mit Volker (volkerma) nach Rügen, mal sehen ob es dort besser läuft.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo Leute 
Heute war ich auch los mit Bamse 34 ,und Hansenfight 
ich hatte 3sec spaß #q Bamse 34 danach eine 40 
Hansenfight 3 sec spaß 
aber ich konnte schöne fische heute sehen :g
lg andre


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo,
war doch wieder in Dahme


Wann: 9.1.11 11-15Uhr
Wer: Mal wieder alleine
Wo: Dahme
Wetter: Trocken, Bedeckt
Wind: 3 -4 S - SW
Wasser: Klar
Womit: Mit Blech und Fliege
Fänge: NIX

Nächstes Wochende geht es wieder los. ( Dahme ect. )
freue mich schon auf den 22/ 23.01 auf nach Abbenrade.
Gruß


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin Moin!

Nachdem bei mir gestern nichts zum Mitnehmen rausgekommen ist, musste ich heute nochmal los!
Bin also mit Polar Magnus (kann man googeln) bewaffnet an die Kieler Förde gezogen.
Ich bin dann auch pünklich zum Sonnenaufgang am Wasser gewesen. Schon nach einer Stunde war der Knüppel krum, und mein Gegenüber hat einen schönen Affentanz veranstaltet. Es stellte sich heraus das es sich nicht um eine Mefo sondern um eine wunderschöne 44cm große Steelhead handelte.
Mein Tag war perfekt.
Um 10:00 Uhr gesellte sich noch ein befreundeter Jungangler(13 Jahre alt) zu mir der erst seine erste Mefo auf Fliege verloren hat( Absteiger ca 45cm) und dann seine erste Mefo überhaupt und auf Fliege gefangen hat. Leider war sie ein Stück zu kurz und durfte zurück. Ich glaube trotzdem das er diesen Tag so schnell nicht vergessen wird, denn die Fliege hatte er auch selbstgebunden!!
Jetzt war der Tag doppelt perfekt!!!

Schöne Grüße an alle Verrückten

Sebastian

@ Andre: Die hätte ich dir gegönnt!!!!!


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin ! 

Saisoneröffnung bei dem klasse Wetter obligat !!!

Wann: heute von der Dämmerung bis ca 13.00
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wasser: leicht trübe , ca 1° warm 
Wind: auf die Schnurhand  
Womit: hauptsächlich Fussel , bißchen Blechwerfen
Was: ca 35 Fischlein auf Fliege , CDC-Magnus ; und ein Nachläufer auf      
        Blech , kam ca 15m mit , während der Spinnstopps immer halbherzig  gezuppelt , kurz vorm Stein noch kurz gehangen . Um und bei 45 vllt.
        Da ich an der offenen Küste war , beantwortet das vllt die Fragen nach der Mindesttemperatur , die herrschen "muß" , ein wenig . Wenn die Fische da sind , verhalten sie sich meist gar nicht so lahm , wie oft behauptet wird . Also Vollspeed (fast) , wie im späteren Frühjahr .


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Ich war heute in Sierksdorf. Leider nix. Insgesamt ca. 10 Angler und 1 Fische ca. 45 cm wurde gefangen.

Bernd


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Heute war endlich richtiger Start ins neue Jahr.

Wann: heute, 13:30 bis 16:00 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wasser: leicht trübe/stellenweise klar , ca 1° warm
Wind: SW/W
Womit: diverses Blech
Was: ein Nachläufer, ein Biß direkt vor den Füßen (ca. 50 cm) 

Super Wetter, schöner Nachmitteag.

@kraft 67: Hatte schon von Deinen Erfolgen am Wasser gehört. Tja, die Welt ist ein Dorf |wavey:


----------



## Wlochj1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo zusammen,
hier mein erster Bericht in diesem Forum!

Wann: 9.1.11 14-15Uhr
Wo: Falckensteiner Strand, ablandiger Wind
Wasser: Klar
Womit: Wobbler, Spöker - Grün-Weiß
Fänge: 48cm, silber

Was für ein Erlebnis nach einer längeren Durststrecke. Sie hat ca. 5m vor meinen Füssen eingeschlagen und war fast die gesamte Zeit nur am Springen! Was für ein Highlight  Ich habe noch immer ein Grinsen auf den Lippen! 

Gruß Jan


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

moin männers, bei uns in rostock(oder näherer umgebung...) wurden am sonnabend ein paar kleinere mefis gezuppelt.
am sonntag war ich los-nüscht, n kollege hatte nen nachlaüfer.
wenns jetzt wirklich ne woche warm bleibt geht zum we bestimmt schon mehr...|rolleyes

schönen gruß


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 10.01.2011, ca.12.30 bis 16.00 Uhr
Wer: Volker (volkerma) und ich
Wo: Rügen
Wetter: bewölkt
Wind: leichte Briese aus SW - W
Wasser: leicht trüb
Womit: beide Blech
Fänge: leider nüüüscht

Bericht: Nachdem wir Ende 2010 zweimal zu meinen Spots los waren,  hat mich Volker nun mal zu einem seiner Lieblingsplätze mitgenommen. Leider war dort der ganze Bereich mit einigen Netzen zugestellt #q , was unsere Fangchancen nicht gerade vergrößerte. Gefangen haben wir auch leider nichts. 
Trotzdem wars ein toller Tag am Wasser. Wir haben ne Menge geschwatzt |bla: und Erfahrungen ausgetauscht. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. #v
@Volker: Vielen Dank nochmal, für diesen schönen Tag am Wasser und die für leckeren Buletten. Hoffe wir machen das demnächst mal wieder.#6


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 11.01.2011, 8.30 bis 12.00 Uhr
Wer: na ich
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wetter: erst sonnig dann bedeckt
Wind: 4 aus SO
Wasser: glasklar
Womit: Polar magnus
Fänge: mal wieder nix.....

Tja was soll ich schreiben.|rolleyes Es hätte ja klappen können.#c Ich hab ja schon kurz mal überlegt, ob ich anfangen soll, Plattfische mit der Fliege zu fangen....Vielleicht bin ich da ja erfolgreicher....#6 Aber keine Angst, es war nicht mein letzter Versuch diese Woche. Ich muss leider Überstunden abbummeln und hab Zeit zum fischen gehen.....


Euer Ossi


----------



## hummerpaule

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

So, auch von mir ein erfolgreichen Mefo-Jahr 2011 ;-)
War heute mit meinem Kumpel in der E-Bay unterwegs......es war westlicher Wind, der auffrischte gegen Mittag.
1 x gerade maßig ist dann gegen Mittag am weißen Snaps gelandet und ist dann meine Nr. 1 für dieses Jahr.......und schwimmt auch wieder ;-))
Wassertemperatur ist noch knapp unter einem Grad im Schnitt.....:-(( da frieren dann auch bei 4 Socken nach Stunden die Zehenspitzen ;-)))
Also, auf ein erfolgreiches Jahr zusammen ;-))
Gruß Hummerpaule


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin Moin!

Habe nochmal eine "kleine" Fangmeldung. Nachdem ich schon 2 Grönis wieder auf die Reise geschickt habe kam 10 Würfe später ein Biss bei dem ich sofort wusste das ist eine Bessere! Meine Gedanken waren sofort bei meinem Vorfach und den Knoten. Der nächste Gedanke war: "Hoffentlich kein Absteiger".Nach einem beherzten Sprung von ihr war aber auch diese Sorge abgeharkt.
Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit konnte ich einen 64cm großen Überspringer in meinen Händen halten.Gebissen hat der schöne Fisch auf eine Fliege ohne Namen in schwarz-pink die ich "Dorschkiller" nenne (kann man nicht googeln)
Da Freud und Leid aber bekanntlich dicht beieinander liegen habe ich danach vor lauter Aufregung meine Rute auf dem Autodach vergessen und sie wurde überfahren!:v
Schöne Grüße von der KiFö Sebastian

PS Ich gehe im Moment fast jeden Tag fischen und habe immer wieder Nullnummern die ich hier nicht poste für alle die sich wundern warum ich in der "Saure-Gurken-Zeit" erfolgreich bin.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moinsen...:m

Wann: 13.1  9-14Uhr
Wer: Der Baron und ich
Wo: Geheimster geheim Strand in OH
Wetter: Nasskalt mit Sprühregen
Wind: So gut wie nicht vorhanden
Wasser: Klar und ohne Welle
Womit: Blech mit und ohne Springerfliege
Fänge: NIX

Sonstiges: Das war mal ne Nullnummer, wie sie im Lehrbuch steht, wir hatten nicht einen Anfasser und die 9 anderen Anwesenden hatten  in der Zeit eine untermassige.
Samstag oder Sonntag gehts wohl in die nächste Runde, da muss mal wieder was kommen...2 mal losgewesen in diesen Jahr und 2 mal Schneider, das verkrafte ich nach den goldenen Herbst 2010 nicht...|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## FreeLee

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

An die Keule vom Bamse komm ich nu nich ran, aber ein "kleines" Glück hatte ich dann heute morgen auch:

westlich von HRO
09.15 Uhr
wenig Wind, leicht kräuselig
Wasser kaffebraun
Kingtrout
48 cm Regenbogen

http://img87.*ih.us/img87/97/dsc00263lw.jpg

Hatte den Bauch voller Krebsgetier, war wohl nur neugierig und ist am Owner kleben geblieben.


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Erst mal ein dickes Petie Heil an die beiden Fänger. Wirklich schöne Fische!#6

Ich hatte heute auch begrenzt etwas Zeit und da das Wetter gepaßt hat bin ich auch noch mal los. Da ich nicht viel Zeit für lange Anfahrten hatte, bin ich heut mal zwischen Zingst und Prerow an den Strand gefahren. Leider aber wieder nur auf's Mefo-Konto eingezahlt - keine Auszahlung in Silber.

Wann: 14.01.2011, ca.10.00 bis 13.00 Uhr
Wer: Ich
Wo: zwischen Zingst und Prerow
Wetter: bewölkt, immer dichter werdender Nebel,
Wind: fast windstill
Wasser: klar, aber ziemlich viel Flusen und Seegras unterwegs
Womit: anfangs Blech, dann Spöket Wobbler
Fänge: leider wieder nüüüscht

Bericht: Was soll ich zu Hause rumsitzen und vieleicht noch vor der Glotze verblöden, da fahr ich doch lieber ans Wasser, auch wenn ich weiß, das es im Moment recht wenig bringt.
Zwischen Kinder wegbringen und wieder abholen hatte ich also ein paar Stunden und bin schnell zwischen Zingst und Prerow an den Strand gefahren.
Dort bin ich seit letztem November nicht mehr gewesen und habe mit einigem Erstaunen |bigeyes feststellen müßen, das der ganze Stand dort aus ziemlich hohen Eisbergen besteht. Mein Weg ans Wasser wurde deshalb zu einer ziemlichen Kletterpartie.
Durch das momentane Tauwetter und das Unterspülen durch die leichten Wellen, krachten heut immerwieder bis zu 20m lange Eisbrocken vom Ufer weg ins Wasser, das ganze mit einem ziemlich lauten Platschen - dazu der zunehmende dichte Nebel, bei dem man am Schluß höchstens noch 30m weit gucken konnte, machten das ganze heut zu einer fast "gruseligen" Atmosphäre, wie ich sie in meinen langen Angeljahren noch nie erlebt hatte.
Ständig habe ich meinen Platz im Auge behalten, an dem es mir gelang ins Wasser zu kommen - wäre dort etwas weggebrochen, mmmhhh |kopfkrat wie wäre ich dann wieder zurückgekommen? ;+
Naja, daran das ich hier schreibe und nicht immer noch dort stehe, sieht man, die ist Stelle heil geblieben und ich konnte gegen 13.00 Uhr meinen Rückweg über die Eisberge antreten.

Das Angeln heut war leider etwas schwierig, da sich in dem zwar klaren Wasser ziemlich viele Flusen und Seegrashalme gefanden.
Anfangs angelte ich mit Blech, die sanken aber zu schnell ab und jeder Wurf brachte Kraut am Haken mit. Ich benutzte dann einen Spöket-Wobbler und damit ging das einigermaßen.

Unten auf dem Foto sieht man hinter mir einen 2 Min. vorher runtergekommenen Eisbrocken. Abgebrochen sind in der Zeit aber noch größere.


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

So erst mal nen ganz fettes Petrie an bamse für die Granate ,und auch an alle anderen Fänger
War auch mal los,konnte mich bei den erhöhten Temperaturen einfach nicht zurückhalten.
Wann:13.u.14.1 jeweils von 10 bis 14.30uhr
Wo: Stolrera
Wind: gestern Flaute,heut ne2-3 SW
Wasser: gestern 1,9°C ,heut 1,3°C leicht trübe an beiden  Tagen
Luft: gestern 4° ,heute 7-8° mit Dauerregen ab 13 Uhr
Was:  gestern nixxx,heute 1x40 silberblank
         und Kugelrund,schwimmt weiter
Womitink Streamer Größe 4
Waren zwei schöne Tage,mal wieder mit Gleichgesinnten dem Ostseesilber nachzustellen hab ich irgendwie schon vermisst|wavey:


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: Heute von 07-30 - 10.00 Uhr
Wer: Ein Kumpel und ich
Wo: Flensburger Förde
Wetter: bewölkt
Wind: Westwind 2-3
Wasser: extrem klar
Womit: Hansen Flash, Fight und GNO
Fänge: NICHTS

Als wir ankamen haben wir uns erst einmal umgeschaut ob sich bei den ganzen Eisschollen nicht auch n Eibär verlaufen hat.

Es waren zwar 3,5°C aber gefühlte -20°C.

Naja die Saison hat angefangen und dadurch das wir nix gefangen haben kanns nur besser werden.

Petri an Alle !


----------



## GroßhechtGräfe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 08:20 Uhr - 08:40 Uhr
Wer: Ich
Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
Wetter: bedeckt, diesig
Wind: leicht aus südwestlicher Richtung
Wasser: angetrübt
Womit: Blinker pink
Fänge: 1 Meerforelle 59 cm

Ein Saisonstart nach meinem Geschmack:

Eigentlich habe ich überhaupt nicht mit einem Fisch gerechnet, bin aber trotzdem zum Flensburger Hafen gelaufen, um meine neue Rute auszuprobieren.
Nach etwa zehn Würfen, bei denen ich meinen Blinker in der oberen Wasserhälfte eingeholt hatte, wollte ich meinen Köder einmal bis zum Grund absinken lassen - da kam er aber niemals an... 

Nach einem relativ unspektakulären Drill hielt ich meine 59er Mefo in der Hand. Das reichte mir und ich packte ein... In der Zwischenzeit gesellte sich ein zweiter Angler an meine Stelle. Dieser fing nach wenigen Minuten auch eine von knapp 40.

Beim nächsten Mal werde ich auf alle Fälle meine Kamera mit im Gepäck haben, um ein Beweisfoto zu schießen

Petri Heil


----------



## maxe-hh

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 14:30-17:00
Wer: Ich+erik69
Wo: Sierksdorf
Wetter: bedeckt, diesig
Wind: /
Wasser: recht klar
Womit:blinker und wobbler
Fänge: 0

fürs erste mal aber ein sher schönes angeln, dank guter warmer kleidung auch nicht kalt.
sehr geil :m macht echt spass, wieder ein platz weniger am wasser


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Heute war ich in Sütel bzw in Ostermade an der Schleuse unterwegs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Stichlingsimitation oder der orangene Wollybugger waren heute nur für Wurfübungen angetüddelt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



der S/W Wind war recht schwach ,das Wasser nur ca 0-1 grad ,Himmel meist bedeckt  mit leichter Auflockerung,trocken und Lufttemp.ca 7-9 grad!
Durch die derzeitige Schneeschmelze fließt dort an der Schleuse ne mächtige Strömung !


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo,
habe mich gestern noch recht spontan ans Wasser begeben.
Wetter war gut, bedeckt kaum Wind, laut Web.

Wann: 15.1.11 15-17:00Uhr
Wer: Mal wieder alleine
Wo: OH
Wetter: Trocken, Bedeckt
Wind:Schwach ( Schlauchboot Wetter )
Wasser: Klar
Womit: Mit Blech
Fänge: NIX

Hätte mich beinahme noch auf dem Parkplatz im Schlamm festgefahren.


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 15.01.2011; 12:00-16:30Uhr
Wer: ich
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wetter: bedeckt und kein Niederschlag
Wind: 4 - 5 bf SW
Wasser: je nach Strandabschnitt von klar bis trübe
Womit: Mit Blech
Fänge: keine

Bin gegen 11:15 Uhr am Parkplatz angekommen. Blick zum Wasser: Leicht erhöhter Wasserstand und leicht gekräuselte Wasseroberfläche.
Also garnicht so schlechte Bedingungen.
Die Informationen aus dem Internet besagten Wassertemperatur um 1 °C und an meiner auserwählten Stelle eine leichte Strömung von links.
Als ich so beim Anplünnen bin sehe ich noch zwei weitere Watangler sich zurecht machen.
Trotz meines fortgeschrittenen Alters  war ich vor den Gleichgesinnten fertig und trat schon mal den Weg zum Hot Spot an. Auf dem Weg dorthin sah ich noch drei weitere Blechwerfer im Wasser stehen. Für einen "Kurzsnack" standen die aber zu weit draußen. Also ging es auf direkten Weg zu meiner anvisierten Stelle. Dort erwartete mich ein leichter Wind von links und angetrübtes Wasser. Die Frage der Köderwahl stelle sich mir. |kopfkrat
Die Wahl fiel zunächt auf einen grün-weißen Snap in 25 gr. Nach gut 10 Würfen blickte ich zum Strand zurück und sah die beiden Angler vom Parkplatz vorbei stiefeln. Die Beiden schritten etwa 100 m links von mir in die Fluten, um ihr Abenteuer "Meerforelle" zu beginnen. Nach etwa 20 Minuten ohne Fischkontakt ging ich aus dem Wasser, um etwa 100 m hinter den Beiden wieder mein Glück zu versuchen. Dort wechselte ich die Köderfarbe. Die Trumpffarbe war jetzt für mich rot-schwarz. Kurz darauf gingen die beiden anderen Angler hinter mir am Strand entlang und entfernten sich in westlicher Richtung. Gegen 13:30 Uhr verließ ich das Wasser. Einerdeits um eine lecker Brötchen mit Tee zu vertilgen, andererseits um meinen rechten Fuß wieder zum Leben zu erwecken. Warum nur den rechten Fuß? Tja. Leichter Wassereinbruch im rechten Fußbereich!!! #d
Nach guten 15 Minuten kamen die beiden anderen Angler zurück. Auf gleicher Höhe sah mich einer von ihnen an und sagte zu mir: Du bist doch der Rolf - alias mefohunter84 - aus dem Anglerboard!? Ich sah ihn an. |bigeyes ;+
Also ich kann mich nicht an dich erinnern, sagte ich ihm.
Ich bin *hummerpaule* und das ist *Bellyfisher* sagte er und wies auf seinen Begleiter. Ahhhh ja!!! :m  Und dann begann ein toller Plausch |bla: mit den Beiden und es bewies sich wieder einmal, daß es durchaus noch sehr nette Zeitgenossen und Gleichgesinnte gibt.
An dieser Stelle noch mal ein *HALLO* an die Beiden und vielen Dank für das tolle Gespräch.Und das das Gespräch toll verlief, bewies mir mein Blick auf die Uhr.  15:15 Uhr!!! |bigeyes
Warum war ich eigentlich noch mal hier? |kopfkrat
Ach ja. Mefopirsch.   Aber es war gut so. :m  Wir verabschiedeten uns und ich begann mein Unternehmen fortzusetzen. Leider ohne Erfolg. #d  Ich konnte an diesem Tage keinerlei Fischkontakt verzeichnen. Dennoch war es ein toller Tag. Nette Boardies getroffen und frische Seeluft genossen. Und das " i-Tüpfelchen ", den Fang der ersten Mefo 2011 für mich, verschiebe ich auf`s nächste mal.  :m

In diesem Sinne,

TL
Rolf   #h


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 16.01.2011  0745 - 1200
Wer: ich und Milan.Lüb.Bucht
Wo: zwischen Sirksdorf und Neustadt
Wetter: bedeckt , kein regen 
Wind: morgens leicht , ca 3 bft gegen Mittag auf 5-6 aufgefrischt
Wasser: klar , teilweise eingetrübt und ziemlich weit draussen
Womit: Mit Blech + Sp.Fliege
Fänge: 1 x 40 cm


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri mein lieber,


Heute WESTküste (nicht WH da war ja anscheinend die Hölle los.... :v) Aber ausser 2 verluste bei 2 Kumpelzz und ein Gröni nachläufer bei mir war nix los...

Naja, waren mal wieder unterwegs, DAS zählt...


Greetz

Mircoo


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 16.01.2011; 10:00-14:30Uhr
Wer: ich + Onkel + Kumpel von Onkel
Wo: westlich von HRO
Wetter: bedeckt und kein Niederschlag
Wind: 4 - 5 bf SW
Wasser: trübe 3°C
Womit: 1xBlech und 2x Blech + Springerfliege
Fänge: 8 Forellen

ich war heute mit meinem Onkel mal los. Nachdem hier in der Ecke ja nichts beisst, hab ich mich dazu hinreißen lassen mal die Rostocker Ecke zu versuchen. Reiseziel war ein Ostseebad westlich von HRO.. Um 10 war ich da. Onkel war gerade beim Unziehen und sein Kumpel auch. Also rinn in die Watbüx und ab ans Wasser. Bis um 11 haben wir uns dann die Arme ausgekugelt, als mein lieber Onkel mit breitem Grinsen und ner krummen Rute neben mir stand. Die Forelle war knapp maßig und durfte nach kurzer Inaugenscheinnahme wieder schwimmen. 15 Minuten später hatte dann sein Kumpel eine, die aber auch wieder schwimmen durfte. Dann passierte erstmal nichts und ich dachte schon: na super, alle fangen - nur ich wieder nicht. Bis 13 Uhr kein Fischkontakt. Aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt. Gegen 13.30 Uhr war meine Rute auch krumm. Leider auch nur um die 40 cm also wieder ab ins Wasser. Gebissen hat sie auf die Springerfliege. 10 Minuten später hatte Onkel`s Kumpel ne DOUBLETTE. Eine am Blinker und eine an der Springerfliege. Ich dachte das gibt`s nur im Fernsehen....Aber auch alle zu klein und wieder rein. Danach hatte ich eine von 47 cm, die jetzt in der Küche auf mich wartet. Onkel hatte anschließend auch noch eine von 45 cm die er auch mitgenommen hat. 3 Mann und 8 Forellen an einem Tag. Wahnsinn. Die Saison 2011 ist eröffnet. 

Euer Ossi


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Petri an die Fänger !!!:m

Wir waren heute auch kurz los...

Wann: 16.1 12-16Uhr
Wer: Shez, Egalo und ich
Wo: Kieler Bucht
Wetter: Trocken, bewölkt, ganz ab und zu Sonne
Wind: 4 Bft aus Süd/West
Wasser: Ganz leicht angetrübt
Fänge: Nur ich eine untermassige um die 30-35cm
Womit: Blech mit Springer

Sonstiges: Wir sind aufn Hinweg mal kurz nach WH zum gucken gefahren, da standen 32 Mann im Wasser.|uhoh:#d#d|uhoh:


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!
Ich war Sa. und So. los aber bis auf ein schönen Anfasser heute war nichts.
Bin heute noch kurz in Hubertsberg gewesen und da war auch die Hölle los mit Kind und Kegel. Wahnsinn!


----------



## Nordlicht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Ich habe es heute hier auf der Insel in Marienleuchte probiert...ohne Erfolg.
Als ich meinen Platz wechselte kam ein anderer Angler und hatte dort nach dem zweiten Wurf eine 40er Mefo die released wurde 
In einem kurzen Gespräch sagte er noch, dass er gestern mit fünf anderen Anglern dort in Marienleuchte nicht einen Zupfer hatte #d


----------



## moe*deluxe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moinsen heute Eckernförder Bucht gewesen, am Kiekut gefühlt 50 Angler und alle mit eher mäßigem Erfolg, später in Wabs 5 Angler und einer der einen tollen Fisch am Rücken hängen hatte, schätze ihn auf 55 - 60 cm. Ich hatte leider nix aber wenigstens weiß ich jetzt das meine Wathose nen Loch hat daher weiß ich auch das die Ostsee echt noch kalt ist....


----------



## OssiEde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo

Waren Heute auch los. Und zwar im Norden von Rügen. Mein erster versuch in Watbüx auf Mefo. Und was soll ich sagen. 10 min im Wasser und erstmal getauft. Aber Glück im Unglück. Watjacke und Gürtel hielten dicht und es gab nur nen kleinen Wassereinbruch im Ärmel. Die Bedingungen waren super. Wenig Wind, Lufttemperatur um die 6°C und das Wasser ca. 2°C. Das Wasser war sehr klar und kaum Leben drin. Also nach ner Stunde die Stelle gewechselt. Dort waren dann auch schon die kleinen Krebstierchen zu sehen, welche in den Tangresten tanzten. Von weiten waren dann Möwen zu sehen, die mächtig Alarm auf dem Wasser machten. Schnell hin und ein paar Würfe später war das Geheimnis gelüftet. Am Blinker hingen Miniheringe, Sprotten oder ähnliches. Kann nicht genau sagen was das war. Auf jeden Fall fingen wir jeder 5-6 Stück davon. Zwischen durch hatte ich dann noch nen Anfasser von einer Mefo. Glaube ich zumindestens. Am Ende kam aber nicht zählbares raus. Geangelt wurde mit etlichen Blinkern und auch mit Spiro und Fliege. 
Schöner Angeltag mit über 6h fischen. Mit den Temperaturen gab es widererwarten auch keine Probleme.
Also bis zum nächsten Mal. Und dann gibts Silber. #h


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Einen Wunderschönen! 
War heute mit nem Kumpel zusammen los. War für mich das erste mal dieses Jahr! Fische haben wir leider nicht gefangen aber ich hatte 3 Nachläufer mein Kumpel 2. Die eine hätte mich fast getunnelt! Um gleich mal Ansprüche anzumelden die Forelle war ca 55cm groß, hatte einen dicken schwarzen Punkt über dem linken Auge und sie ist augenblicklich zu releasen denn die gehört MIR!!!  Naja zum Schluss konnte dann noch ein dazugestoßener Angler einen 50er Dorsch verhaften! Schöner Tag, gutes Wetter und endlich wieder einmal Ostseewasser geschluckt ähh geschnuppert! Wünsche den Fänger Petri Heil und auf bald 
MFG HHjung 93


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin,

wer:       Kumpel und ich
wann:    gestern 15.01 
wo:        Fehmarn und aufm Rückweg in WH 
              kurz gestoppt

womit:   Blech 
Wind und Wetter sollte vielen bekannt sein, war ja doch recht voll....#h

Fisch: Fehmarn nüscht obwohl super Bedingungen!
In WH wurde dann doch die Saison erfolgreich begonnen, 87cm Silber jedoch auf zwei Mefos
aufgeteilt. Für die 1,5h Stunden die wir da waren ein guter Schnitt! Mein Kumpel hatte noch einen Aussteiger....ev. klappts dieses Jahr mal mit der Ü-60 

Gruß OA


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moinsen Ihr "Verrückten",

auch von mir eine kleine Berichterstattung.

Wann: 16.01.2011; 11:00-15:15Uhr
Wer: ich + Horst
Wo: Wohlenberg
Wetter: bedeckt, kurz einige Sonnenstrahlen
Wind: 4 - 5 bf SW
Wasser: klar 1°C
Womit: 1xBlech und 1x Blech + Springerfliege
Fänge: :c, aber gut erholt |supergri

Nachdem die Wieck vor einer guten Woche noch gut mit Eis bedeckt war, war es am WE schon wieder machbar. Also haben wir es links vom Anleger mal versucht.
Nach einer kurzen "Expedition" über die ufernahen Eisfelder, vorbei an 50 cm tiefen "Gletscherspalten", ging´s in´s Wasser. Wie Ihr schon gelesen habt, haben wir uns hauptsächlich auf die Erholung konzentrieren können. Die Kescher blieben trocken. War trotzdem wieder mal schön.

@Ossi: Petri zum 1. Saisonerfolg 2011

Gruß Mark

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: heute 14 -17 uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich 
Womit: Snaps  Stripper, verschiedene Farben 
Was: nichts
Wind: w 2-3
Wasser: klar, ca 1,5 Grad

mal wieder ne nullnummer...

meine vorsätze fürd neue jahr waren eigentlich anders angedacht...


----------



## shad75

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hier die nackten Fakten des gestrigen Küstentrips:

Wer: Hummerpaule und ich
Wo: Neustädter Bucht
Wann: Gestern
Wasser: Kalt wie Sau
Was: Ich 8 Meeforellen bis 57cm
Auf: Plastik
Warum: Weil ich auf einen Thread geantwortet habe.

Wer miese Fotos mit toten Fischen sehen will schickt ne PN an mich.
Gruß #h


----------



## küstenjung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

moin,moin,.....von der ostseeküste#h
ich bin seit ca 1 std wieder im warmen.......
...ich stand in der neustädter bucht.....im wasser.....
....habe einen sehr langen absteiger auf holz (etwa 75-80 cm)
aus den fluten gedrillt......er hatte noch ausgefranzte flossen und war zt.verpilzt......schlank wie ein motorrollerreifen.......
ich ließ ihn noch im wasser frei.........see,uns later.......hoffe ich
......tight lines.....aus ostholstein#h


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: gestern 13:30-16.00 uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich
Womit: dieverses Blech
Was: nichts
Wind: w 2-3
Wasser: leicht angetrübt

Einen Versuch war es wert, denn im Wohnzimmer beißen sie immer schlecht :vik:


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin Leute.

1 Versuch für dieses Jahr:vik:

Wann: Heute
Wo: bei Damp
Wer: ich und 1 Angelfreund 
Womit: Spöket.
Was: 1 Mefo 52 cm die mir aber leider wieder aus meiner Hand rutschte |supergri. 

Aber ich kann nur sagen das es eine wunderschöne Mefo war,und es ist gut so wie es ist. lg


----------



## aalpietscher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin männer´s,

der erste versuch in meinem leben

Wann:22.01 von 8-13Uhr
Wo: Lohme
Wer kumpel und ich
Wasser:Glas klar
Womit:Blech
Was:Nüscht#c

Für mich als nicht ortskundiger war es erstmal ziemlich schwierig überhaupt ans wasser zu kommen:q

Vielleicht waren wir auch einfach nur zu blöd,oder es waren wirklich keine fische in der nähe|kopfkrat

Naja der anfang is gemacht,nächstes mal neue stelle neues glück.

Gruß...


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin zusammen,
Freitag und Samstag mit einem Freund in Ostholstein gewesen.
Haben mit Blech gefischt wobei für es jeden 2 Fische gab.
Meine 63er war davon die Größte.
Grüße Maik


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann:23.01 von 7.30 - 12.00Uhr
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: kumpel und ich
Wasser:Glas klar
Womit:Blech
Was:1 x 69  1 x 55 silber


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Heute nen Versuch in Sierksdorf gestartet. War wohl mehr Naturgenuss als der ernsthafte Versuch ne Mefo zu überlisten! Wind schlecht-Wasser zu kalt-Ententeich! Von 14:00-17:00 nicht einen Kontakt! Warte auf 8 Grad........#c


----------



## FreeLee

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Und hier wieder eine Meldung aus Rostock.

Wo: EH, neben HRO an der O
Wann: gestern 0800 bis 1100
Wind: 4 aus West, Nieselregen
Wasser: in Wellen 0,7 Meter hoch, 1,3°C (Quelle: www.bsh.de)
Womit: Spöket 28g, nichts anderes ließ sich mehr werfen
Was: 64cm silberner Blitz

Der Biss kam endlich nach 2 Stunden werfen, wo ich mich schon längst wieder in der warmen Hütte gewähnt hab. Ohne Wathose war der Drill etwas umständlich, da sich der Fisch hinter jedem Stein festgesetzt hat, und kaum dass der Bauch auf den Kieseln lag, er doch irgendwie wieder los kam und das ganze Spiel ging von vorne los.

Sorry, für die schlechte Bildqualität, aber das passt zu dem miesen Wetter gestern.

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/2981/bild003pa.jpg

Nur die Harten kommn inn Garten!#6


----------



## Wlochj1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 27.01 17-19:30Uhr
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wetter/Wind: Eigentlich ganz gute Bedingungen, leicher Wind aus Ost
Wasser: Klar und ohne Welle, ein wenig Kraut
Womit: Spöket (grün/weiß & rot/weiß) mit und ohne Springerfliege
Fänge: NIX

Es war dennoch ein schöner Abend mit kalten Füßen!


----------



## strily

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin alle miteinander,
wollte meinen Fang von heute auch eben melden.
 Wann: 28.1.11
 Wo: Bliesdorf 8 m Tiefe
 Was: eine 69er, 3,9 kg 
 Womit: Spöket rot/schwarz

Habe heute mit Azubi Frank 8 Stunden mit 8 Ruten vom Schlauchi geschleppt. Alle möglichen Köder ausprobiert. 1 Biss, 1 Fisch.
Vom Ufer aus ca. 500m weit rein sind unzählige Eisschollen. Sch.. Frost.
@xbone: die Latte habe ich vorgelegt, du springst drüber:q
@hamburgerjung93: Sonnabend mit dir einen abschleppen war auch geil. Danke fürs keschern|wavey:


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: 28.01   12:00 - 14:00Uhr
Wo: westlich HRO
Wetter/Wind: ablandiger Wind, herrlicher Sonnenschein
Wasser: ups, dünne Eisschollen ohne Ende |bigeyes
Womit: hm
Fänge: äh?

Bin ca. 2 km im Wasser gewandert um eine halbwegs eisfreie Stelle zu finden.

Die gabs auch am Ende der Wanderung, in Börgerende.  Aber angeltechnisch war das nix.  Jede Berührung des Köders mit nem Stückchen Eis war wie ein Anfasser. War unlustig.

Was mich gewundert hat, das in dem ca. 1 Grad kaltem Wasser vereinzelt kleine Krebschen rumschwammen.

Nachtrag: letzten Samstag ne ca. 40-iger.


----------



## aalpietscher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Wann: Heute von 8-14uhr
Wo: Bei Lohme
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Wetter: Ablandiger wind,morgens -6grad
Wasser: Klar,kein eis
Was: Leider wieder nix

Warte jetzt auf milde temperaturen


Gruß...


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Moin,

waren auch wieder zu zweit unterwegs...

Samstag 29.01
Wo: wo kein Eis war...Ostküste Fehmarn, alle vorher angefahrenen Stellen waren dicht bzw. nicht zu befischen.
Wetter: nachts im Auto genächtigt -8,5°C....morgens -7 und Tagsüber -1,
herrlich sonnig aber dafür Ententeich und glasklar.
Was: nüscht

Das erste Mal einen wirkich komplett leeren Parkplatz in WH gesehen - wir haben später auch herausgefunden warum.

Gruß Jens


----------



## TPJanssen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2011*

Hallo Leute!
Gestern den A... abgefroren..

Wann: So 31.01.2011 (7.00 - 14.00 Uhr)
Wo: Neustaedter Bucht
Wer: Nur ich und ca. 10 andere
Womit: Spöket r/s
Was: 40 und 43
Wind: nichts
Wasser: klar, 0 Grad und weniger, teilw. Eis

Morgens leider viel dünnes Eis, das der Wind aber gegen 9:00 Uhr wegtrieb. Danach windstill...
Von 11:30 - 12:00 Uhr wurde mein Spoeket mehrfach unter der Oberfläche eindrucksvoll attackiert. Mehrere Bisse, zwei blieben hängen.
Die zweite folgte dem Spoeket wie ein Marlin, mit Schwall an der Oberfläche und schlug kurz dagegen. Ich lies dann nach und ruckte den Blinker und dann nahm sie ihn. Ein tolles Erlebnis!
Danach war der Schwarm weg und nichts ging mehr....

Allen eine gute Saison

Tom


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wann: heute, 07.30h bis 09.30h
Wo: OH
Was: 1x 35cm

Der Wind war ganz klasse, man musste den Köder nur mal in die höhe schnipsen , dann flog er von allein :q


----------



## maxe-hh

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

wer: ich und erik69
wann: heute 11-16 uhr
wo: sierksdorf
fänge: 1x ca 35-40cm und einmal eine sammt köder verloren
womit: spöket rot/schwarz 18g 

gruss max


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Moin !

Wann : heut von 7 bis 11 .
Wo : MB
Womit : Blech und Fusselpeitsche
Wind : wie vom windfinder versprochen , hatter ne freundliche kleine 
          Pause eingelegt
Wasser : bei 2 ° , an meiner Lieblingsstrecke leider dünnflüssiger Lehm
Was : nix , nicht mal ein Nachläufer#d


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wann: 06.02.2011,   14.00 bis 17.00 Uhr
Wer: ich und Schlaufenwilli 
Wo: westl. HRO
Wetter: bewölkt, sch... Regen ohne Ende
Wind: erst aus Süd, zum Schluss auf West gedreht
Wasser: trüb, in Sichtweite etwas besser
Womit: geheimer Geheimköder
Fänge: ups, beim nächsten mal steht hier was anderes drin

Ich 1 ca. 50-iger Nachläufer direkt bis unter die Rutenspitze, reagieren nicht mehr möglich plus 1 Anstubser.

Schlaufenwilli 1 x Fehlbiss.


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wann: 10:30-14:00
Wo: Alt Bewährt
Womit: Die Fussel Winterkollektion
Was: Nix

Fazit: Ein netten Mitangler getroffen und seit langem mal wieder nen Seehund gesehen. War trotz des Regens ein schöner Tag.
Hoffentlich bleiben die Temperaturen bis nächstes WE


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Ungerechter Schneidertag!oder einfach zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort!#6
-------------------------------------------------------------
Heute morgen um 7:00 zur Arbeit um mit den kollegen schnell nen Kaffee zu trinken.......war gut und im Anschluß habe ich nen Urlaubsschein für HEUTE fertig gemacht und bin los-wohin?-natürlich an die Küste! Bei der "Hitze" ne klare Sache!
Der Strand meiner Wahl wurde mir dann auch zum Verhängniss|uhoh:
Um 8:00 am Wasser angekommen begann ich ein paar Stellen zu befischen.......nach ca. 1,5 Std noch kein Kontakt also schnell mal die 2te Rute in die Hand und ne Weile mit dem Spiro probiert! Aber auch das erbrachte nicht den gewünschten Erfolg:c
Mittlerweile waren 2,5 Std vergangen und ich legte die erste Pause ein. Lecker Kaffee und nen kleinen Snack#6
Frisch gestärkt ging ich bewaffnet mit der Spinnrute zurück ins Wasser! Die zweite Rute und meinen Watrucksack legte ich neben einen Stein! Nach einer Weile bemerckte ich wie immer mal wieder etwas vom Steilufer abbröckelte, dachte mir aber nichts dabei! An der Stelle ist der Strand ca. 10m breit und die Steilküste ca.15m hoch.......
Nach einer weiteren Weile hörte ich hinter mir ein "etwas" lauteres Geräusch:c so ca. 15-20 qm nasses Lehm/Schluff/Gesteins-gemisch rutschte von der Steilwand bis an das Wasser und begrub meine Sachen|gr:
Mit einem Ast der am Ufer lag habe ich dann begonnen meine Sachen wieder ans Tageslicht zu befördern......die Sachen wurden ungefähr 30-40cm mit dem klebrigen Gemisch abgedeckt und zuerst sah es so aus als ob die Rute gebrochen sei! War sie zum Glück nicht:ldas war auch das einzige Mal am heutigen Tag das sie krumm war!:vik:Anschließend habe ich alles im Meer gebadet wobei das auch nur das Gröbste entfernt hat!
Danach habe ich den Strand gewechselt und bin frohen Mutes wieder ins Wasser. Gefangen habe ich nichts mehr....aber meine Filzsohle des linken Schuhs hat sich noch gelöst!!!!|bigeyes

Also ein toller Tag am Wasser über den man bestimmt mal lachen kann---HEUTE NICHT!!!!!!#q

ps:Netten Petrijünger getroffen.....bissl unterhalten....der hatte 2 Stck....wobei die größte 60 cm hatte!


----------



## Brikz83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wann : 07.02.11
Wo : Nienhagen
Wer : Ich und meine Spinnrute
Womit: Falkfish Gno in Rot-Gelb und Rot-Orange
Was : einen Austeiger

Als kleine Bemerkung muss man sagen, dass das Wetter eigentlich Ideal war aber leider war das Wasser so trübe wie ein Linseneintopf. Da konnte man selbst Signalfarben erst 10cm unter der Wasseroberfläche sehen. #d


----------



## Boerni85

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

wo: kieler förde
wann: 6.2. 14 - 17:30 uhr ; 8.2. 17 - 18 uhr
wind: 6.2. viel, von vorn, von hinten, von der seite, alles auf einmal ; 8.2. böig ablandig
wetter: 6.2. VIEL regen ; 8.2. kein regen, teilweise sonne
was: 6.2. 3 bisse, einen zum landgang überreden können. ca 37 cm gröni, schwimmt wieder... ; 8.2. 2 bisse, einen verwandelt und meine erste maßige, nicht gefärbte mefo in den händen halten dürfen...
warum: weil ich den februar in kiel arbeite und jede freie minute nutze um zu angeln ^^


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wann : 08.02.11, 14-16 Uhr
Wo : Wismarer Bucht
Wer : mein Sohn und ich
Wetter: heiter, 6°C, Westwind 6-7 Bf
Womit: diverses Blech
Was : einen schönen Nachmittag #q

Wasserstand war extrem niedrig.


----------



## hummerpaule

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Moinsen zusammen ;-)
habe mir heute den Arm wundgekurbelt mit einem Kumpel in Dahmeshöved....
Leider ist weder bei uns an Blech und / oder Fliege was hängengeblieben ;-(
Auch die anderen Angler heute dort sind leer ausgegangen.....draußen wurde vom Kajak aus geschleppt und mit einem Boot auf Dorsch getwistert...aber ob was rausgekommen ist weiß ich nicht.....
Das Wasser ist einfach mit weniger als 2 Grad noch etwas zu frisch für die offene Küste.....in den Buchten und in der Nähe von Einläufen sind sehr viele Fische...aber leider meist nur die 35-45 cm Gesellen...und die sollen ruhig noch ein Jahr wachsen!!!!
Egal...die Sonne war da und ich bin ja kein Kochtopfangler......sonst würde ich auch eher Stippen...;-)) da sind die Chancen auf Fisch einfach immer höher ;-))
Gruß und weiter PETRI
Hummerpaule


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

wo: mehrere Buchten um Arhus
wann: 09.02.2011
wind: WS 3 aus Süd
wetter: kein Regen, teilweise ein wenig bewölkt mit kurzzeitigen Sonnenphasen.

KEIN FISCHKONTAKT

Es war dennoch ein schöner Tag. Das Wasser war allerdings sehr kalt. So um die 3°C. Die Sonne hat nicht ausgereicht um die Buchten ausreichend zu erwärmen.


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



barschjäger1996 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.Meint ihr Morgen geht was in Boltenhagen???



Wenn Du rein kommst ins Wasser :c
Heute war schon richtig viel da, war kaum zu fischen. Über Nacht dreht der Wind über N auf Ost. Also viel Spaß #6


Wann : 11.02.11, 14-16 Uhr
Wo : Lübecker Bucht (Wismarer Bucht war noch mehr Wasser ;+)
Wer : ich alleine
Wetter: bedeckt, Schauer, 7°C, Westwind 5-6 Bf, auf NW-N drehend
Womit: diverses Blech
Was : wieder mal ´ne Nullnummer |uhoh:


----------



## astratrinker

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wann : 11.02.11, 9-13.45 Uhr
Wo : Ostsee
Wer : ich, einer mit Fliege und 2 mit Blech als ich ging
Wetter: bedeckt, bedeckt, 4-5
Womit: diverses Blech und Wobbler
Was : nüscht
Warum: weil nu wieder Winter wird:r


----------



## Hunter79

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wann : 12.02.11, 11-16.10 Uhr
Wo : Ostsee
Wer : ich,
Wetter: klar später bedeckt
Womit: Blech und Wobbler ,Jack Rapid, Hansen Fight bronze-schwarz und Spöket Leo
Was : nüscht#c
Warum: musste sein


----------



## Prof.Fitzli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wann : 12.02.11, 11-18 Uhr
Wo : Mehrere Stellen von Boltenhagen bis Stoltera angefahren
Wer : ich + Kumpel
Wetter: wolkenlos ,1°C, SO 3, 
Womit: ich Blech, Kumpel Fussel
Was: nichts
Warum "nichts": *Weil man nirgends angeln konnte!* Die gesamte Küstenstrecke hat einen teilweise mehrere hundert Meter breiten Saum mit *extrem trüben Wasser*. Sichtweite teilweise nur ca. 1/2 Blinkerlänge. Scheint vom Lehm der vielen Steilküstenabspülungen zu kommen


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Hallo zusammen,

kurzer Bericht des gestrigen Tages.

Bei bestem Wetter (leider A....kalt) bin ich mit Kumpel gegen 09:30 Uhr in Rerik (Teufelsschlucht) angekommen. Wie befürchtet war das Wasser durch das vorherige Hochwasser (ca. 1m über normal) sehr trübe. Auf den Bilder seht Ihr auch warum. Es fehlt jede Menge Sand am Strand, der dafür jetzt im Wasser trieb. Bei der Sichtweite im Wasser wären auch die kurzsichtigsten Fische nicht benachteiligt gewesen (geschätzte 5-7 cm |bigeyes). Also haben wir es sportlich gesehen und eine 2-stündige Trainingseinheit für Wurfübungen eingelegt. Durch den Schatten der Steilküste brauchte die Sonne etwas länger um den Strandbereich zu erwärmen . Bis dahin fror das Wasser regelmässig an den Ringen und auf der Spule, so das von Geflecht auf Monofil umgebaut werden musste. |uhoh:
Gegen 12:00 Uhr sind wir dann in die Wismarbucht gewechselt. In der Sonne war es mittlerweile recht angenehm.
Im Wasser sah es aber nur wenig besser aus. Um 15:00 Uhr war dann wirklich Schluss. Leider ohne Fang.
Durch die wärmende Sonne war´s aber trotzdem ein schöner Tag am Wasser.

Wann : 11.02.11, 09:30-15:00 Uhr
Wo : Rerik und Wismar Bucht 
Wer : ich und Kumpel
Wetter: Sonne, Wind 2-3 aus SO
Womit: Spinnflitze und Fusselschwinge
Was : nix

Gruß Mark


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wann : 13.02.11
 Wo : Kieler Förde
 Wer : Angelkumpel Flo (ekelpac) und ich 
 Wetter: Bedeckt, viel Wind von vorne, ein bisschen Welle und recht stark angetrübtes Wasser
 Womit: Alles was die Kiste an Blecht hergab
 Was : leider nichts, aber ein sehr guter BIss bei mir auf nen  rot/schwarzen Snaps auf voller Wurfweite, doch nach gut 2 Sekunden war  der Spuk auch shocn vorbei
 Warum:Weil ich meine ersten MeFo 2011 fangen wollte und Flo seine erste überhaupt...


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wer: Ich und ein Kumpel
Wann: Heute Morgen so 7:00 - 8:30
Wo: Kieler Förde
Was: 1 x Mefo 53cm
Womit: Wooly B. orange Gr.8
Wieso: Wollte eigentlich nur ein wenig mit der Peitsche üben
Weshalb: Weils trotz Minusgraden Morgens nichts besseres gibt
Warum: Weil ich meinen Grill schon so lange nicht mehr gefüttert habe

Hallo Leute,

Konnte heute morgen gleich 3 x Punkten mit nur einem Fisch!
Erste Forelle 2011
Erste Schneeforelle überhaupt
Erster Fisch auf Fliegenpeitsche

Kleine Kuriosität: Der Fisch hatte ca. 10 Wattwürmer im Magen. Jawohl, Watt- nicht Ringelwürmer.

Heut abend gibt`s Mefiflanke :vik:

Gruß,

Felix


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Glückwunsch dem Fänger. 
Ein paar Wochen in der Ostsee hätte deiner Mefo sicher noch gut getan.

War heute noch mal für ein paar Stunden in WH. 
Schön bewegtes Wasser leichte Trübung blöder Ostwind.
Ohne Kontakt.


----------



## Wlochj1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

My biggest Mefo ever!!!

Wann : 18.02.11, 15:30-17:00
Wo : Laboe
Womit: Spöket, Rot-Schwarz
Mefo: Größer als 75cm! 

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe meinen Augen selber nicht trauen wollen, als ich die Mefo im Kescher hatte, der mir in diesem Moment als viel zu klein erschien!

Zu dumm ist nur, dass diese wunderschöne Mefo noch leicht braun war!!
Glück hatte Sie/ich das Sie nur leicht vorne gehakt war und ich Sie ohne viel Zeitverlust in Ihr Element zurück entlassen konnte.

Die "Größer 75cm kommen daher, das ich die Mefo nicht richtig vermessen habe, sonder nur kurz meine Rute als "Maßband" verwendet habe, um Sie schnell wieder zu entlassen!

Was für ein Erlebnis! Sie wird bestimmt mal wieder vorbeikommen! Daran glaube ich ganz fest!


----------



## maxe-hh

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wer: Erik69 und ich
Wo: Kielerbucht
Wann: ca. 11.00-13.30
Fisch?: Kein Fisch, auch alle anderen sind leer ausgegangen

Wetter war absolut herrlich. War zwar Saukalt aber schöne lUft und Sonne.


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

nachtrag
wann 27.2
wo WH
Womit alles was die Dose hergab + div. Springerfliegen
Was nix, nicht mal nen anfasser
Besondere Vorkommnisse .. Keine aus ca. 15 weitere Angler die leer ausgingen und ein Spaziergänger mit Sohn ... nech Andre #6


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

moin moin,

27.02 tagsüber Fehmarn und auf dem Rückweg kurzer Stop in WH, die Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag war im Auto doch recht frisch aber durch die Standheizung erträglich... Das Blech flog dank dem teils kräftigen ablandigen Wind so schön weit durch die frische kalte Luft konnte jedoch keinen Fisch ans Band bringen...nächstes Mal bestimmt...
Gruß Jens


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Gestern in WH: 1 Ü 70 schön silber, aber kein leider kein Überspringer, daher noch etwas schlank, aber ein schöner Fisch.


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Nachtrag zum 27. 
Wo? Insel 
Womit? Fussel
Wind? reichlich 
Wasser? schön kalt
Fisch? leider ohne 
Warum? irre und weil der Kaffee anschließend so lecker ist........


----------



## Wolleraer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Heute vormittag in Boltenhagen 2 Stunden 10-12 uhrgefisch nciht ein zupper.
Wind NO 2-3 wasser relativ klar


----------



## Wolleraer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Heute vormittag in Boltenhagen 2 Stunden 10-12 uhrgefisch nciht ein zupper.
Wind NO 2-3 wasser relativ klar


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hallo Leute 

Wo? Insel 
Womit? Fliegenklatsche 
Wind? 3-4 nord ost #q 
Wasser? schweine kalt und glas klar
Fisch? Null nur ne dicke rote nase  
Warum? Irgenwan müssen die schweine ja mal unterland kommen 

sonstiges : es war geil #6donnerstag gehts weiter :m
lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Mahlzeit....  Wann:03.03.11 9-13Uhr30   Wer:xfishbonex, der Baron und ich   Wo:OH Wetter: Saukalt, zuerst sind die Rutenringe immer zugefroren, ansonsten bedeckt und leicht neblig und zum Ende hin klarte es ein weing auf.   Wind:Fast nicht vorhanden  Fänge: Die beiden Jungs leider nichts und ich auch nur eine Lüdde , die wieder schwimmt...   Fangköder:Snaps 25g grün/gelb   Sonstiges:Wir hatten den ganzen Tag so gut wie keine Fischkontakte, ein anderer am Strand hat aber ordentlich abgesahnt...


----------



## Zoidberg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

sorry männers, wollte echt keine diskussion über das "ausplaudern von fängen" lostreten. auch ich gönne jedem seinen fisch. vor allem jetzt ist jeder fang hart erkämpft. und das ist ja der punkt: wenn schon die sogenannten hotspots so überlaufen sind , freut man sich umso mehr an einem unscheinbaren platz einen fisch zu erwischen. wird sowas gepostet, dann ist der platz die nächsten tage meistens stärker besucht. aber dieses phänomen dürfte euch allen bekannt sein.

@küstenhunter:

auch ich bin damals in den genuss gekommen an fast leeren stränden rund um neustadt zu angeln. war schon schön in brodau mit dem auto bis an die steilküste ranzufahren. genauso in neustadt, holmer weg bis ans wasser ran.  lang ists her. warscheinlich sind wir uns schon öfter übern weg gelaufen. hab auch bis vorm ca. halben jahr in neustadt gewohnt und kenn die strände und deren entwicklung unter dem aspekt befischungsdruck sehr gut.

nun zur sache:

gestern nach der arbeit noch einen grönländer um die 40-45 c&r.
heut morgen nix.
ort: neustädter bucht.
köder: spöket stensson
wassertemp: knapp ü. 1°

morgen früh gehts weiter.

ps: in WH läufts immernoch richtig gut .

greetz


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

OT on:

War heute morgen bei Sonnenaufgang 2 Stunden an der offenen Küste wedeln. 

Leider hat der Wind so viel Wasser gen Polen gedrückt, dass die vorgelagerte Sandbank eine Barriere darstellte und die Rinne für "Quereinsteiger" unzugänglich war. Also nichts mit dicken Silberbarren.

Bei ordentlich Wind und herrlichstem Sonnenschein trotzdem eine meiner schönsten Nullnummern! #h

Gruß,

Felix


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Tja alles kam anders! 
War nicht in DK!
Sondern kurz bei mir los.
Wo: Anner Steilküste
Womit: Fusselpeitsche
Wind & Wasser: Von links vorne & 0,5 leicht staubig
Was: eine akkurate 0
Warum: Weil ich einen guten Freund seit langem wieder dabei hatte!

Es waren super Bedingungen und ich fahr morgen wieder los!
:vik:


----------



## KugelBlitz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

War heute von ca 12:00 bis 16:00 bei strahlendem Sonnenschein in Sierksdorf unterwegs.Fisch oder überhaupt mal nen Biss gabs allerdings nicht.
Saubere Nullnummer also.
Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab hatten die anderen allerdings auch nicht mehr glück.
Soooo voll wie ich befürchtet hatte wars dann doch nicht nur direkt am Einlauf am Wäldchen waren erste Anzeichen vom Rudelverhalten zu beobachten.
Aber dem Wetter  heute machte auch das nix fangen spass.#6
Gruss Tobi


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Auch wir gestern allemann (3) ne "Nullnummer"....waren im Aapenrader Fjord unterwegs...die anderen 5 Angler, welche wir trafen auch allesamt nix...aber sooo geiles Wetter, das hat für einiges entschädigt....zum. gabs wieder einen aufregenden Moment, als ich dahinwandernd ca. in 1 Meter zum Ufer fast auf eine schöne Trutta "gelatscht" wäre|bigeyes....diese sonnte sich nämlich zwischen dichten Tang...ich verharrte nen Meter vor ihr für zwei drei Augenblicke und kurbelte mir einen Wolf, damit ich irgendwie noch den Köder über ihr schlenzen konnte aber sie roch den Braten und verschwand im Tiefen....sah mir aber auch nicht so aus, als ob sie überhaupt den Köder genommen hätte....Tight lines allen Mefofischern 2011#h


----------



## Torstenh

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Waren gestern in Sirksdorf. Glasklares Wasser Sonnenschein und Spiegelglatte See. Sehr viele Angler und keine Fische. Hatte einen Anfasser.War auf jeden Fall ein schöner Tag. Wenn beim nächsen mal meine Wathose dicht ist wirds bestimmt noch schöner. ;-)


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

So komme gerade aus Weißenhaus wieder zurück.

Fast Perfekte Bedingungen zum Fischen.
Die ersten 50-60m leicht angetrübt,
Leicht wellig,aber ging ohne große Probbleme, Wind mit 3 aus Nord.

Einen Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze,wollte aber im letzten Moment doch nicht zufassen.

Na ja,dann eben nächstes Mal.#h

Es waren ca.15 andere Angler da,ob die was hatten kann ich nicht sagen,ich konnte aber von weitem keine Drillaktionen ausmachen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin Männers...
gestern ab 14:30 einige Spots eines schönen Strandes in der nördlichen OH Ecke abgeklappert, nix...
Heute seit 10:30 mehrere Spots abgefischt , nix...
Noch 2 Jungs mit nem Boot getroffen, die waren von 9:00 uhr morgens schleppen zwischen 9 und 3,5m bis ca 14:30: NIX!!!

Nun ja, die erste richtige "Sommer"bräune im Gesicht bekommen, ist doch auch was feines...


Greetz

Mirco


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: Heute 12.15 Uhr bis 15.30 Uhr
Wo: Ostsee M/V
Womit: Spinnflitze 
Was: NIX
Wind: 2-3 NNO
Wasser: Glasklar und saukalt

Schöner Nachmittag bei schönem Wetter und geilen Bedingungen. Nur leider ist nix hängen geblieben, ausser nen paar Seegrasaalen.


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moinsen
Wann: Genauso Heute, bei Büchsenlicht bis 10.30 Uhr
Wo: In Sichtweite unseres Boot Anglers |bigeyes

Mit Hansenblech innerhalb der ersten Stunde 'nen schönen ersten und letzten Drill an diesem Tag versemmelt. Stieg nach gefühlten 10 m wieder aus :c.
Wäre für mich als ehemaliger Seebrückenangler die erste auf Augenhöhe gewesen.
Dann eben beim nächsten mal.

Dito Greetz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 62015

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin zusammen,

wir waren heute zu dritt unterwegs.

Erst Hohenfelde, dann Hohwacht.

Ein paar kleine Nachläufer. Zwei im Drill verloren.:c

Ergebnis erstmal 0,0.

Aber es geht langsam aufwärts.#6

Gruß an alle.
Jöfi


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

So Leute,

ich war die letzten 3 Tage in der Kieler Förde unterwegs und hab immer um die Mittagsstunden ca. 2 Stunden gefischt.
Ergebnis war null.
Am ersten Tag nen Nachläufer, ich konnte aber da es schon langsam dunkel wurde die Größe nicht erkennen.
Gestern waren noch 5 weitere Angler da.4 mal Fliege und mich mitgezählt 2 Blinker.Konnte keine Fische oder ähnliches beobachten.
Heute war ich alleine.Hatte bei schönstem Wetter und einer Oberflächentemperatur von 4° nix.Aber schon in 50cm Tiefe waren nur noch 1,5°.

Na gut, dann dauert es eben noch ein bischen!

Beste Grüße aus Kiel


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Freelander schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich war da und bis 12:30 Uhr gab´s da Nüscht,aber vlt.kamen die ja auch als ich schon wieder auf dem Heimweg war,das weiß ich naklar nicht,und Glauben ist nicht Wissen und ich glaube nur was ich sehe.#6
> Würde da fast immer was rauskommen,wäre ich bestimmt öfter mit der Angel da,als nur zum Spazierengehen.#h


kurze info,.....ich war heute auf dem eitz zum fischen.....
von ca 11.30 uhr bis 15.00 uhr...ergebnis......einen grönländer
auf blech(C&R), zwei sind neben mir gefangen worden......(alles in der ersten großen bucht....über sandgrund, ich könnte viele sandaale an der oberfläche sehen...)
wetter top:q
wasser 1,5 grad ententeich:c
an dem ersten riff lag eine trutte am dem baumstumpf(ca 50cm)
als ich dort vorbei ging,standen auf und neben dem riff 8 angler......sehr gedrängt......ob das eine gruppe war weiß ich nicht nur das sah fast so aus...|bigeyes
also fisch wird auf dem eitz gefangen(stimmen die berichte,von fängen in weissenhaus,ähm wh).....nimm öfter die rute mit....|wavey:   gruß aus lübeck...


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Datum: 8.3
Ort: Lübecker Bucht
Uhrzeit: 9:30-12:00

Zuerst in Sierksdorf gewesen......ca.50m Eis....keine frei Stelle.
Also schnell ins Auto und einen nahen Strand angefahren.....kein Eis, Wind drauf, fast 3 Grad im Wasser.......zwar kein typisches Mefo-Revier.....aber ab ans Wasser.......ca 1Std geblieben und 2
Grönis gelandet.....( 42 und 49 ) C&R......weil leider das (mein) Mindestmass knapp unterschritten

Danach noch 2 Strände angesehen die bei Google-Maps nen guten Eindruck gemacht haben.....

Also da sind sie......jetzt noch bissl wärmer und es kann richtig los gehen......

Petri:vik:


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: 08.03.2011, 12 - 14 Uhr
Wer: ich
Wo: zwischen Zingst und Prerow
Wetter: strahlender Sonnenschein, kein Wölkchen am Himmel
Wind: leichter Wind aus Süd (ablandig)
Wasser: Klar, Oberfläche leicht gekräuselt
Womit: Spöket im Herings-Design, Hansen Flesh im Sandaal-Design
Fang: leider Nüüscht

Nach drei Wochen Angel-Abstinenz, mußte ich nun endlich mal wieder ans Wasser.
Viel Hoffnungen hatte ich nicht, denn das Wasser ist immer noch verdammt kalt. Der Strand und die Buhnen sind noch voller Eis.
Ich bin heut ganz bewußt um die Mittagszeit gegangen, weil da die Sonne am höchsten steht und sich dann vieleicht doch ein Fisch in Küstennähe begibt.
Gefangen habe ich leider nix, aber ich konnte mit Freude feststellen, das sich inzwischen im Uferbereich doch einiges an "Mefo-Nahrung" tummelt.
Neben einigen Insekten, die bereits auf der Oberfläche schwammen, konnte ich schon beim ersten hineinwaten eine Mini-Flunder vor meinen Füßen weghuschen sehen.
Wärend des Angelns, entdeckte ich neben mir im Wasser einen umhertaumelnden Sandaal, auf den ich wahrscheinlich beim umherwaten, gelatscht bin.
Und da ich heut in meinem "Steinbutt-Spinn-Revier" geangelt habe, zupfte ich zwischendurch auch immer mal den Blinker über den Grund (so fange ich meine Steinbutts) und erwischte dabei mit dem Drilling eine Garnele, die sich also auch schon in Wurfweite meiner Rute aufhielt.

Für mich ein gutes Zeichen, das nun die Räuber nicht mehr all zu fern sein dürften und ich nun auf jedenfall dran bleiben werde #6. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wir waren heute zu dritt in der Nähe von Heiligenhafen...
3 Leute, 6 Stunden fischen und nur eine untermassige...|kopfkrat:c
Die anderen 8 Angler hatten auch nichts...|uhoh:


----------



## Sassone

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Haben heute zu dritt den Tag auf Fehnmarn in der Brandung verbracht... die ersten dreit Stunden in der Nähe von Teichhof brachten keine Erfolge; lediglich die Erkenntnis, dass sich schon Kleinisch und Garnelen im Flachwasser tummeln...
Im Anschluss nochmal die letzten beiden Stunden vor der Dämmerung vor Katharienhof genutzt, wo dann eine blanke 42er Mefo den Weg in den Kescher meines Kollegen fand...
War auf jeden Fall ein toller Angeltag bei großartigem Wetter..

Gruss 
Sassone


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

...konnte in der Koldinger Bucht nen Haufen wirklich große Absteiger beobachten, wie sie regungslos im Flachwasser verharrten.....geiler Anblick.........sind wohl grad dabei, sich wieder aufs salzige Element vorzubreiten und bald als "wiedererblankte" Fische uns mit tollen Fights zu beeindrucken..vorher war ich in der Apenraader Bucht, aber die war sowas von trüb, keine 30 cm Sichtweite......bissl Kontakt von Halbstarken gabs dennoch hier und da....|wavey:


http://img843.*ih.us/img843/2571/trutta1.jpg

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/5769/trutta2.jpg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri mein lieber...
Waren heute von FAST Fehmarn bis FAST Brodten an mehreren Stränden unterwegs...
Ausser 2 kleinen "anpackern" war aber nichts los!

Wir bleiben am Ball...:q


Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

War heut nochmal los, im Gegensatz zu Gestern war es heute ziemlich ungemütlich: viele Wolken, starker Wind aus SW, richtig kalt ... nach 3 Stunden war ich ganz schön durchgefroren.
Fisch gabs auch heute wieder nicht, trotzdem wars schön und auf jedenfall besser, als zu Hause vorm Fernseher zu verblöden!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Helleflynder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Am letzten Wochenende war ich samstags auf Fehmarn und habe bei bestem Wetter bei Staberhuk den Mefos nachgestellt. Allerdings ohne Erfolg. Es waren ca. 8 Spinn- und 2 Fliegenfischer vor Ort. Keiner konnte einen Erfolg verbuchen. Sonntags dann an der Küste von Bliesdorf (bei Grömitz). Auch hier noch nicht einmal ein Zupfer. 
Die Temperaturen sind wohl noch zu niedrig. Aber es hat Spass gemacht und nebenbei habe ich als Anfänger tolle Tipps von einigen "Profis" erhalten. 
Am Wochenende sieht es mit den Temperaturen schon besser aus. Es kribbelt in den Fingern )


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Nach einigen Erfolglosen Versuchen ging es endlich mal wieder los und dann hats auch noch geklappt mit dem ersten Ostseesilber für dieses Jahr
Datum: 11.03.´11
 Ort: Kieler Förde
 Uhrzeit: 15:30-18:30

War heute mit Kumpel Karl vom Boot aus unterwegs... Eigentlich hatten  wir beide keine großen Erwartungen, da es ja doch recht windig war und  die Wassertempertatur an den Stellen wo das Fischen möglich war, also  auf der Seite, die vom Land geschützt wurde, nur 1,6 Grad betrug...
Trotzdem haben wir unser Glück versucht doch zuerst blieben unsere  geschleppten Wobbler unbeachtet... Als wir dann shcon kurz davor waren  aufzugeben kam dann doch der ersehnte Biss an meiner Rute! Nach kurzem  Drill wurde dann auch erfolgreich meine erste geschleppte Mefo  gelandet Diese durfte aber aufgrund ihrer Größe (38cm) auch gleich  wieder in ihr liebstes Element
Ein schönes Gefühl nach der langen Durststrecke endlich mal wieder einen Fisch in der Hand zu halten
Also das gleiche Spiel nochmal und auf dem Rückweg gabs nahezu an der  gleichen Stelle wieder einen Biss bei mir! Zum Vorschein kam nach  erneutem kurzen Drill die nächste Mefo, die auch wieder schwimmt, da  auch sie nur 1 cm größer war.
Danach ging der Totentanz, den wir vorher auch schon hatten weiter und  wir hörten dann gegen halb 7 mit dem Einsetzenden Dunkelheit auch auf.
Alles in allem war es ein schöner Angeltag, nur leider blieb Karl erfolglos, doch das ändert sich bestimmt morgen!
Köder war in beiden Fällen ein Daiwa Tournament Shiner in der Farbe "Ghost Perch"

Wünsche allen fürs Wochenende ein dickes Petri!
LG Tim


----------



## eddy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

@all

Ich war auch mal wieder los (Mi). #6In DK, hab aber keinen Fischkontakt gehabt,aber ich der Bucht war morgens noch Eis (3-5mm)|gr: und bein Vorbeiwaten habe ich die Kinderstube der Mefos aufgeschreckt (20-30cm) .Standen reglos unter dem Eis,bis ich kam.:q:q

War nicht leicht zu fischen bei dem Wind aber trotzdem ein toller Tag.

gruß eddy


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

So, gerade von´ner Küste zurück und den Fang verstaut :vik::vik::vik:

Wann: heute 14:30-18:00
Wo: darf man noch sagen wo man war? kA, jedenfalls Ostsee 
Wetter: heiter, Westwind 5-6 Bf
Wasser: klar, aber wenig
Köder: Snaps rot/schwarz, 25 g
Fische: 1 Mefo, 50 cm und schön dick und blank


@Rolf: Viel Erfolg morgen |wavey:


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Komme gerade aus Weißenhaus zurück.

Kamen nur kleine raus,alles untermaßig.Ich selber hatte 2 untermaßige,die wieder schwimmen.
Mit ca.30 anderen Anglern den Strand geteilt:m.
War wie beim Heringsangeln nicht nur von der Anzahl der Anlger sondern auch von der Größe der Mefo´s|uhoh::q.

Werde morgen mal einen anderen Strand probieren,wo weniger los ist und die Forellen größer sind#6.


----------



## JapanRot

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ich habe die Saison für mich heute eröffnet...leider erfolglos :-(

Wann: Samstag, 12.03.2010 06:30 Uhr - 08:30 Uhr
Wo: WH
Wetter: heiter, keine Welle
Wasser: leicht trüb
Köder: Snaps, gelb/grün ,Hansen Fight rot/schwarz, Hansen Stripper
Fänge: nix, keinen Anfasser. Doch...einen Fang hatte ich...endlich mal wieder Dennis aka Sylverpasi wiedergetroffen. Ich hoffe die Jungs hatten mehr Erfolg.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



JapanRot schrieb:


> Ich habe die Saison für mich heute eröffnet...leider erfolglos :-(
> 
> Wann: Samstag, 12.03.2010 06:30 Uhr - 08:30 Uhr
> Wo: WH
> Wetter: heiter, keine Welle
> Wasser: leicht trüb
> Köder: Snaps, gelb/grün ,Hansen Fight rot/schwarz, Hansen Stripper
> Fänge: nix, keinen Anfasser. Doch...einen Fang hatte ich...endlich mal wieder Dennis aka Sylverpasi wiedergetroffen. Ich hoffe die Jungs hatten mehr Erfolg.




Sylverpasi hat auch eine kleine Untermaßige wieder schwimmen lassen.
Wir hatten unsere zusammen gefangen in einem Zeitfenster von vlt.20.Minuten da war der Spuk dann wieder vorbei und die Lüdden sind weitergezogen oder hatten keinen Hunger mehr auf Snaps &Co.
Pasi hat den Strand gewechselt und ich bin to hus.:q


----------



## Helleflynder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

War heute zwischen Rettin und Altenbek/Bliesdorf (bei Grömitz) und habe nach dem 10. Wurf eine 55er rausgeholt und wieder schwimmen lassen (nehme nur Einzelhaken). Hat auf die Polarmagnus gebissen. Danach war dann aber Schicht im Schacht...
Wind: S ca. 1 Bft, heiter, Wasser leicht trüb


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> So, gerade von´ner Küste zurück und den Fang verstaut :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Wann: heute 14:30-18:00
> Wo: darf man noch sagen wo man war? kA, jedenfalls Ostsee
> Wetter: heiter, Westwind 5-6 Bf
> Wasser: klar, aber wenig
> Köder: Snaps rot/schwarz, 25 g
> Fische: 1 Mefo, 50 cm und schön dick und blank
> 
> 
> @Rolf: Viel Erfolg morgen |wavey:




Danke Dirk. #6

Ergebnis meiner Tour:

Wann: 12.03. 13:00-17:15
Wo: westl. Ostsee  
Wetter: diesig, Südwind 1-2 Bf
Wasser: klar und niedrig
Köder: Snaps rot/schwarz, 25 g, Durchlaufblinker grün/kupfer 24 gr.
Fische: nix  

Aber es gab viel frische Luft und tolle Gespräche mit Gleichgesinnten sowohl männlichen Geschlechts (aus HH ), als auch weiblichen |bigeyes Geschlechts aus dem Harz! #6

Euch allen

TL  Rolf   #6  |wavey:


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> @zZacharias: Das ganze Wochenende? Mein unverholener Neid ist Dir gewiss! TL!
> 
> Jo morgen früh um 10Uhr machen der Baron und ich uns mal in neue Gefilde auf... Es geht Richtung Osten, mal n neues Revier befischen, bin mal gespannt was uns da erwartet...
> Schön bis 19Uhr fischen, dann essen gehen, dann noch 1,2,3 lockere Drinks:g, dann schön im ausgebauten Bulli schlafen und dann morgens um 7Uhr wieder ab ins Wasser bis zum frühen Nachmittag!!!:m




Puuuhh ganze üble Nullnummer...

Gestern haben wir von 13-17Uhr an einen Spot in der Nähe von Warnemüde ohne jeglichen Kontakt gefisch, die anderen ca. 15 Leuten hatten soweit auch nichts...#c
Heute haben wir dann noch von 06-12Uhr 3 verschiedene Stellen in der Nähe von Boltenhagen auch ohne jeglichen Kontakt befischt...:cNaja vielleicht fahr ich Morgen nochmal alleine in die Lübecker Bucht, da muss ja mal wieder was kommen....|rolleyes


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ich war Gestern auch in der nähe von Warnemünde fischen.

Mit Kontackt



Wir waren mit dem schlauchboot draußen. Ich habe echt ungelogen eine Minute gefischt. Und dann kam der biss!

25 min. Drill später , war sie bezwungen.





72cm blankes-Küstensilber.....



lg Max:vik:


----------



## tegro

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

hi leute 
waren gestern mit meinem vater unterwegs und er konnte auch ein erwischen 63 cm 
und glückwunsch an alle 
mfg 
tegro


----------



## pka2006

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: heute 09:00 - 14:00 Uhr
Wo: links neben Warnemünde 
Wetter: bewölkt, windstill 
Wasser: klar und Ententeich
Köder: Spöket in rot/weiß 28g und rot/schwarz 18g
Fische: 2 Mefo, um die 40 cm (standen gut im Futter und schwimmen weiter)

Heute habe ich auch meinen Saisonauftakt gefeiert, nachdem ich anderhalb Jahre abstinent gelebt habe und gar nicht am Wasser war.
Eigentlich wollte ich schon 6:30 Uhr losfahren, aber irgendwie hat mein Wecker heute wohl auch Ruhetag gefeiert. 
Somit ging es mit etwas Verspätung los. Eigentliches Ziel war die Jemnitz-Schleuse, da ich auf den Süßwassereinfluss gehofft hatte.
Aber die Hoffnungen wurden durch unser aller Hassobjekt schnell zerstört. Ein schönes Netz hat der Fischer da aufgestellt.

Dann ging es halt an den nächsten Hotspot, wir haben ja noch die freie Auswahl. 
Als ich am Strand ankam, erblickte ich schon 4 Peitschenschwinger und so musste ich doch etwas weiter watscheln als mir lieb war.
In der ersten Stunde hatte ich auch gleich einen Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze, aber so schnell konnte ich nicht mehr reagieren. (auch um die 40cm)
Kurz darauf ruckelt es dann in der Rute und ich hab mich von meinem Spöket schon verabschiedet, da ich mit einem Hänger rechnete. Doch plötzlich Bewegung an der Leine und nach kurzem Drill konnte ich eine schöne blanke Mefo in meinem Kescher begrüßen.
Naja schnell vom Haken gelöst und dann wieder ins Wasser geschubst.

Zwei Stunden lief dann gar nichts, bis ich wieder einen Nachläufer hatte. 
Kurz darauf zappelte es wieder. Auch hier schnell wieder released (ebenfalls 40cm)

Als krönenden Abschluss folgten gleich drei Mefos meinem Spöket bis unter die Rutenspitze, wollten aber nicht wirklich naschen. War auch nicht schlimm, da die auch noch im Kindergarten waren.

Insgesamt standen wir wohl mit 7-8 Anglern am Strand und es kamen ca. 6-7 Fische raus. Jedoch waren alle untermaßig und dürfen weiter schwimmen. Weiter draußen fuhren noch 2-3 Boote hin und her, aber ob die was gefangen haben #c

Wir scheinen wohl die Kindergartengruppe heute begrüßt zu haben. Aber die Erzieher haben sich nicht an unsere Leinen verirrt.

Alles in allem war es ein gelungener Auftakt und nach so langer Zeit war es ein geiles Gefühl, mal wieder ne Mefo zappeln und springen zu sehen.

Hoffe mit dem Temperaturanstieg werden auch die Fische größer.


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

so war heute mal los.habe 2blanke gefangen.hatte 4 anfasser .leider waren sie zu klein.ne 35er und ne 46er.gefangen auf rainbow falkfish(thor)14gramm.so jetzt seid ihr dran.morgen gehts wieder los.ein dickes petri an alle


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: heute 17.00-18.30 Uhr
Wo: da wo es Freitag auch geklappt hat
Wetter: bewölkt, windstill
Wasser: klar und Ententeich
Köder: dieverses Blech
Fische: ich nix, aber mein Sohn hat seine allererste MeFo gefangen, 45 cm also gerade maßig (war überhaupt sein erster Fisch beim Watangeln) :vik:

Ja, er hatte mich überredet das WE nochmal loszufahren. Er wollte unbedingt an dieselbe Stelle, obwohl da ja gestern nix lief :c
Na ja, wir standen gerade mal 10 Minuten im Wasser (die ersten traten schon die Heimreise an) da sagt er mit einem Mal ganz cool: "Eh, Papa da"  Nach einem Sprung und 3 Fluchten war sie dann im Kescher #6
So, jetzt ist er auch total infiziert #q


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Tach auch
war heut auch mal wieder unterwegs.
so kurz vor fehmarn
konnte meine erste dieses Jahr auf selbst gebundene Fliege überlisten.
ca. 35 cm 
hat sich im drill wie tiefgefroren benommen.


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin,Moin Sportsfreunde!
Ich war gestern in der Neustädter Bucht mit Holz und Blech unterwegs.
WASSER 2 GRAD
Leicht angetrübt
Es fehlte viel Wasser
Wind  Fast Ententeich
 2 Grönländer C&R
2 anfasser


----------



## lumppumper70

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

moin moin, auch von mir ein petrie zu den gefangenen und teils releasten silberbarren...war gesten das erste mal auf mefo los,bin von börgerende zeltplatz richtung steilküste Nienhagen gewandert.leider viel netz ganz dicht unter land...so war die wanderung mit wathose auch nich ganz ohne...|bigeyes
hat bei schönem wetter trotzdem spass gemacht,mal wieder die rute zu schwingen...ach ja, fisch gabs nich...dieses mal#h


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: 14.03.11 7Uhr30-10Uhr30
Wer: ZZ
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: bedeckt mit Nieselregen
Wasser: klar
Wind: fast nicht vorhanden
Fänge: eine untermassige und eine dicke silberblanke 45er
Fangköder: die Lüdde aufs rosa Schwein als Springer und die 45er auf nen 22g perlmutt/grünen Mörre Silda


Sonstiges: Endlich die erste gutmassige Mefo 2011, nach 6 Touren mit nur 2 untermassigen tat das mal wieder richtig gut !!!:g
Anhang anzeigen 157295


----------



## kasimir

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin
freitag - sonntag immer mal nen paar std auf fehmarn an bekannten stränden unterwegs gewesen nur sonntag morgen nen nachläufer bis unter die rutenspitze sonst null kontakt das wasser is wohl noch zu kalt 1,5C 
petri den fängern


----------



## finnson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

So, war heute auch endlich mal wieder mit fliege unterwegs.
Wann: 14.3.2011 14:00 bis 16:00
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wetter: Nebel und kein Wind
Wasser: Ententeich
Köder: Pattegrisen 
Fische:Steelhead 56 cm

Hat beim dritten biss endlich den Haken geschnappt. Schön die Bugwelle gesehen denn das Wasser war ja spiegelglatt


----------



## spöket308

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Nun möchte ich hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
War dieses Jahr schon ca. 10 mal am Strand und gestern hat es dann endlich geklappt.

Wann: 13.3. (13-16h) und 14.03. (11.30-14h)
Wo: Mit meinem Angelkollegen ganz alleine am Sand-Strand
Wetter: diesig/trüb und kein/kaum Wind
Wasser: ganz, ganz leicht angetrübt (+3,8°C)
Köder: Spöket, Hansen Fight
 (blau, silber und braune Farben) 
Fische: Mein Kollege: 55cm/2,3kg (So) + 69cm/4,4kg (Mo)
          Ich: 1 runde, silberne 46cm (Mo)C&R, 1 Flunder 30cm

Wir hatten das Glück das am gesamten We keiner, weder Fischer noch Angler an diesem Strand Interesse zeigten.
Der Sonntag gestalltete sich wie erwartet zäh mit nur einem kurzen Anfasser und der 55iger. Monntag war aber reichlich Fisch unter Land, leider war es meinem Freund und mir nicht vergönnt alle Fische zum Anbiss zu überreden.
Wir hatten beide einen Aussteiger in der Kategorie 60cm+ (die Mefos sind im Drill gesprungen wie verrückt, aber schon imposant solche Fische 10m vor einem aus dem Wasser springen zu sehen, seltene Momente)
und noch geschätzte 5 Nachläufer 60cm+ (war über dem Sandgrund gut zu sehen), wobei mein Freund einen Fisch auf ca. 80cm geschätzt hatte.
Die Mefos waren zum fressen am Strand, beide hatten Sprotten oder kl Heringe im Magen. 

Euch viel Erfolg!


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

war gerade ne stunde an der steilküste ahoop...
sehr trübes wasser und saukalt...
stunde hab ich es ausgehalten...
einen schönen anfasser hatte ich! der ist dann auch bis kurz vor die rute nachgelaufen... hat mir dann beim abdrehen noch schön die schwanzflosse gezeigt und war weg...

naja, nächstes mal hol ich sie! ^^


----------



## BenniO584

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moinsen hier mal ein nachtrag zu sonntag dem 13.3. ich war mal mit meinem yak für 6 stunden in der förde unterwegs vorzugsweise die ostküste wassert..glatte 2,5 grad also noch sau kalt zum glück war kaum wellengang wäre kalt geworden!!! 
naja aber nun beim schleppen nix bekommen nicht ein anfasser,,
aber in einer bucht beim ankern auf einen blau silbernen möre-silda einen fehlbiss! geschätzt knapp maßiger grönländer..
lässt nur hoffen das es besser und wärmer wird
MFG SILBER JÄGER
Fly,-SPIN,-KAJAK FISHING


----------



## Furchi1963

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Heute Morgen hat so schön die Sonne geschienen, dass ich es auch nicht mehr aushalten konnte, und bin in diesem Jahr zum ersten Mal unterwegs gewesen.

Wann: 16.3., 7:30-10:00h
Wo: Bi mi tu Huus
Wetter: Sonnig, Anfangs 2 Windstärken und zum Schluss in Böen bis 4 (Katzenpfötchen), 0,5m Welle
Wasser: trüb (+2,5°C)
Köder: Spöket, Eisele MeFo in Weiß und in Gelb
Fische: SERO #c

War sehr schön nach der langen und Enthalsamen Phase, aber noch sehr Frisch. Bin aber weiterhin dran......


----------



## GroßhechtGräfe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin,

ich war ne Woche (10. - 16.03.) auf Rügen und habe es 4-mal auf Mefo versucht an unterschiedlichen Stellen (Glowe, Drewoldke), zu unterschiedlichen Tageszeiten, mit verschiedensten Ködern und unterschiedlichen Wetterbedingungen und habe nichts gefangen. Ich bin jetzt schon 7-mal in Folge als Schneider nach Hause gegangen  Ganz stark...

Das Wasser hatte übrigens zwischen 0-2°. Was Mut für die nächste Zeit machen sollte, ist die Tatsache, dass die Fischer in Glowe kistenweise Mefos und Lachse (was ich so gesehen habe, bis ca. 85 cm) in den Netzen hatten. Es sind also etliche Fische da, nur scheint das Wasser doch vielleicht noch etwas kalt zu sein...

Übrigens: Die Trollingfreunde in Glowe (etwa 15 Boote) sind an dem Tag, an dem ich im Hafen spazieren war, auch nicht so richtig erfolgreich gewesen. Insgesamt wurden nur 4 Fische gefangen, darunter jedoch ein Lachs von "1,11 Meter" 

Petri Heil!!!


----------



## a-l-e-x

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: Sonntag
Wo: Ostsee
Wetter: bewölkt,
Wasser: klar und kalt
Köder: Gno

Erstes Ostseesilber für dieses Jahr:vik:!!!

71 cm 4,5 kg


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: heute (18.03.2011) von 15.00- 18.00 Uhr
Wo: Kieler Förde
Wetter: bewölkt,
Wasser: klar und kalt
Köder: Spöket, Gno, Mörre silda, Salty
Was: Nach über zweistündiger Beißflaute gab es gegen 17.30 Uhr innerhalb von 5 Minuten 2 Grönis (um die 30 cm).
Habe beide schnell abgehakt und wieder freundlich verabschiedet, damit sie nächstes Jahr mal wieder vorbeischauen.
Bei einem anderen Petrijünger gab es noch eine von ca. 45 cm, die an der Schwanzflosse gehakt war|bigeyes


----------



## Fischlandpeitsche

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: heute 15.30 Uhr - 18.00Uhr
Wer: ich  (der nette Baron war auch da)
Wo:Fischland
Wetter: Sonne, kaum Wind aber kaltes Wasser 
Fänge: nöö 
Köder:Blech und Wobbler, Hansen,Spro,Spöket und ich glaube  das was der Baron versenkt hat war ein Snaps .

War auch ohne Fänge schön (kalt) am Wasser. Morgen auf ein Neues.
Schöne Grüße an den Baron.


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

jab 
schönes Teil Petri dem Fänger!

Heute WH 
von mittag bis Nachmittag
nichts nichts und noch mal nichts.
so wie alle anderen wohl auch.....
nächstes WE neuer Versuch


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ich war heute morgen auch mal für 2 Stunden unterwegs an einem bekannten Strand. Habe mich gewundert, als ich dort an kam, dass wir nur zu dritt dort waren...eigtl. ist man es ein bissl anders gewohnt ... Hatte was, nur leider sind wir alle ohne Erfolg geblieben


----------



## holzwurm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wo: Als
Wann : 19.03
Wasser: 3 
Luft :8
Wind: N/W
Wasser: Strand 1 im Fjord Braun , Starnd 2 im Osten Klar
Was: Nichts, noch nicht mal andere Angler gesehen.
Womit: alles was die Kiste so her gibt. Blech,Fliegen


----------



## Furchi1963

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Bin heute wieder für 2 Stunden durchs wasser gewatet.

Wann: 20.3., 7:00-9:00h
Wo: Am Huk
Wetter: Sonnig, Anfangs 2 Windstärken, 0,2m Welle
Wasser: leicht getrübt
Köder: Blech in Silber
Fische: leider nix


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moinsen,
gestern wie heute gingen bereits in der Dunkelheit so einige Grönländer an den Haken. Komischerweise war das helle Hansenblech fängiger. Zwei adäquate waren dann doch noch für ein Schmankerl dabei. Besonders heute bissen die restlichen aus der Kinderstube zart sodass sie noch wachsen dürfen und vor allem können (gelle  mein m).


----------



## finnson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

war heute morgen mit nem kumpel in der kieler förde mit der fliegenpeitsche unterwegs. Leider eine gute 50er im drill verloren, aber so ist das eben...nächstes mal klappt es bestimmt.

petri allen anderen Fängern!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an die Fänger!

Wir haben heute zu dritt 4 Stunden in der Lübecker  Bucht abgeschneidert...


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moinsen,


Sin heute zu fünft in Ostholstein in die Fluten gehüpft, haben alles von Blech bis Fliege dabei gehabt aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Dafür war das wetter sehr geil und im Windschatten konnte man die Sonne genießen.

Petri an alle Fänger und die die noch los wollen!|wavey:


----------



## Helleflynder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hatte heute nur ´ne Stunde zum Angeln, aber bei dem Wetter ist eine Stunde immer noch besser als gar keine ) War in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs und hatte gleich beim vierten Wurf eine Mefo am Haken. Netter Drill, aber es war ein Grönländer, der auf die Polarmagnus abgefahren ist. War zwar knapp über Maß, aber habe ihn im Wasser abgehakt und "angeschoben"... Danach dann nichts mehr. Wasser war sehr klar, Wind aus W bis WSW, Wassertemperatur ca. 2-3 Grad. 
Gestern war ich den ganzen Nachmittag in der Bucht auf der Pirsch, jedoch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Hannes94

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an die Faenger 
Ich stand heute auch den halben Tag im Wasser bei Warnemuende mit einigen anderen.... doch gefangen wurde glaube ich nix. 
Naja das naechste mal fange ich bestimmt meine erste maßige


----------



## maxe-hh

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wer: Erik69 und Ich
Wo: Ost Holstein
Wann: ca. 10-13.30
Fänge: Erik 1x55 und Ich 1x 46 und 1x ca.40
Köder: Erik Spöket rot/schwarz und Ich 2x pinke Springerfliege

Sau geiler Tag, bestes Wetter gute Fänge und netter Kumpel#6





Petri an alle anderen Fänger.


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

War heute auch mit zwei Kumpels unterwegs auf Fehmarn! Zwei Anfasser hatten wir zu verzeichnen aber das war es dann auch leider! Mal sehen ob ich in der Woche nochmal los komme! Petri an alle anderen!

Gruß


----------



## Grönländer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wer: mein einer und n anderer
Wo: Mefoanglertreff Sierksdorf 
Wann: ca. 15.00- 18.00
Fänge: 4 Grönis, davon einer unter Maß, plus einmal gute 50cm, zusätzlich ein paar Bisse, mehrere Nachläufer und aktive Fische a.d. Oberfläche
Köder: Fliegenpeitsche (nur Bisse), ansonsten versch. Blinker.

Der 4. Wurf brachte den ersten Fisch. Weitere 3 Grönländer folgten dann in der nächsten guten Stunde. Zusätzlich einige vergleichbare Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze, zaghafte Bisse auf Fliege und energischere auf Blinker. Schließlich abschließend noch den Fisch von geschätzten guten 50cm. Die letzten eineinhalb Stunden war trotz Platzwechseln nichts mehr zu holen. Anscheinend hatten wir Glück mit der Platzwahl - ansonsten kam nicht sonderlich viel raus auf der Strecke. So kann es gerne weitergehen


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

War heute auch mal wieder unterwegs
Wann : 20.03  14.00-17.30Uhr
Wo: Stoltera
Wind : 2-3bft WNW ,eisig kühl
Luft : 8°C
Wasser : 1°C laut BSH,gefühlt kälter -ordendlich angetrübt
Womit : alles was die Fliegendose hergab
Was : nix,trotzdem schöner Strandausflug

War mal richtig leer heute obwohl der Parkstreifen rammelvoll gewesen ist , und ich schon Befürchtungen hatte keinen Platz abzubekommen.
Außer mir war nur noch ein weiterer Fusselwerfer da,und weiter Richtung Elmenhorst konnte ich och nur noch 4 Blechfischer sehen. Fisch gabs wohl auch bei denen nicht so wie ich sehen konnte. Auch die Trollingangler gingen heute leer aus.
Na ja ...kann nur besser werden denn ab nächster Woche soll die Temp auf bis 14°C steigen:vik:


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri ! 

Wann: heut vormittag
Wo: Ostsee
Wind: West , leider abnehmend 
Wasser: angetrübt , ca. 2°
Womit: Fliegenpeitsche , Blech
Was: Trotz eigentlich optimaler Bedingungen auf Fussel nichts,
        auf Blech (Gno) einen attraktiven Nachläufer und einmal   
        Silber mit 62 cm und 2,1 kg in ner super Kondition , im Ma
        gen nichts . Würde an dieser Stelle gern berichten , daß     
        der Landung ein klasse Drill vorausging , aber die Trutte 
        war durch nichts von ihrem Entschluß abzubringen , sich 
        über 10 Meter dem Kescher entgegenzuschrauben ;+. 
        Später schönes Wetter ohne noch irgendein schuppiges 
        Lebenszeichen .


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

wann: heute 12-18 uhr
wo: westliche ostsee
was: 46cm +47cm + 63cm + ca. 40-45cm 
womit: hansen flash + stripper

die 63 hat schon nen schönen tanz gemacht... genial... magen war leer... aber der fisch rund...

also es scheint langsam aber sicher doch loszugehen... stand mit 2 kumpels einer links, einer rechts... aber anscheinend hatte ich wohl ein nest gefunden... mit dem richtigen ding am anderen ende der schnur...


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Standen auch gestern im Wasser. Neustädter Bucht. Aber da ging nichts los. Nur meine Füße. Die wollten immer aus dem kaltem Wasser.


----------



## Küstenhunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin,Moin und einen gruß aus aus Lübeck
war in der Neustä.Bucht unterwegs
nicht eine Schuppe gesehen
Wasser3 grad leicht angetrübt
Wind schwach
Fänge null
alles was es aus holz und blech gibt
tight lines


----------



## taz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wer: Kumpel und ich
Wann: 20.3., 7:00-10:00h
Wo: Kieler Förde
Wetter: Bedeckt, 2-3 Windstärken
Wasser: leicht getrübt
Köder: Blech und Shrimp-Fliege (Sbirolinomontage und Fliegenpeitsche)
Fische: 1 Mefo (43cm), eingestiegen auf die Sbiro-Montage #6

Gruß,
.\\arkus


----------



## nielsgonewild

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Datum:22.03.11
Angelzeit:13.00 - 16.00
Fangzeit:14.30
Ort/Fangplatz:Eckernförder Bucht 
Angelmethode:Spinn-
Köder:Blinker  silber-pink
Wassertiefe:1,5m
Gewässergrund:Leo
Wind:3-4 West
Himmel:Sonne
Wasserstand: normal-niedrig
größe: um und bei 50
Sicht (Wasser):leicht angetrübt
Anzahl:1


----------



## eddy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann:         Heute 22.03.11 von     09:00-16:30 Uhr
  Fangzeit:     ca. 12:00 Uhr
  Wo:            In der Nähe von Heiligenhafen
  Was:           57er:vik::vik::vik:
  Womit:        Spiro und Polarmagnus
  Warum:       weil ich schon sooooooo lange nicht mehr los war.


Mein Bruder war heute erfolgreich 



  Gruß eddy


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hallo,

gestern gabs hier bei mir zwischen Zingst und Prerow nun auch den ersten Fischkontakt, nachdem ich nun schon ein paar Mal ohne abgeschneidert bin.

Nach einer Stunde angeln, ist eine schöne Mefo meinem Snaps hinterher geschwommen und direkt unter der Rutenspitze langsam wieder abgedreht. Ich konnte sie sehr gut sehen, war kein Mini-Fisch, ich schätze so 50cm.

Ich hab sofort wieder in die Richtung geworfen...aber nix... Köderwechsel...nach dem dritten Wurf (nun mit Spöket) in dieser Richtung, das gleiche Spiel: eine ca. 55cm große Mefo schwamm hinterher und drehte unter der Rutenspitze wieder ab.
Dann war wieder ca. Stunde Ruhe. Und als ich gerade dachte, nun werd ich langsam aufhören...BISS!!! Leider nur für ca. 2 Sekunden hing der Fisch am Haken, schon war er wieder ab.:c Und das wars.

Aber nun ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis die erste Mefo in den Kescher wandert, denn unter Land sind sie nun also!#6

Ich bleibe drann!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## dicki10

*AW: Fänge aus der Elbe 2011*

Sicherlich kann man sich über solche Dinge tagelang unterhalten, aber ich finde es besser wenn hierfür ein neuer Thread aufgemacht wird. Denn unter dem Thema Fänge in der Elbe gehört das Thema "Stinte reißen"  nicht hin.

Wenn man wissen will ob in der Elbe etwas geht, dann will man nicht stundenlang Beiträge zum "Stint reißen" lesen, bis man irgendwo mal einen Fangbericht findet.

Tschuldigung ist halt meine Meinung. Und ich denke ich bin auch nicht allein damit.


----------



## Sägezahn

*AW: Fänge aus der Elbe 2011*



dicki10 schrieb:


> Sicherlich kann man sich über solche Dinge tagelang unterhalten, aber ich finde es besser wenn hierfür ein neuer Thread aufgemacht wird. Denn unter dem Thema Fänge in der Elbe gehört das Thema "Stinte reißen" nicht hin.
> 
> Wenn man wissen will ob in der Elbe etwas geht, dann will man nicht stundenlang Beiträge zum "Stint reißen" lesen, bis man irgendwo mal einen Fangbericht findet.
> 
> Tschuldigung ist halt meine Meinung. Und ich denke ich bin auch nicht allein damit.


 
Bist Du nicht !!

lg Sägezahn


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin, war gestern wie angekündigt auch los.

Wer: Ein Kumpel und ich.
Wo: Hohwachter Bucht
Wann: 22.03. von 10:00 bis 16:00 Uhr
Wasser: ca. 3,5 grad und leich angetrübt
Wind: Anfangs 3 später 4 aus West
Womit: Blech in verschiedenen formen und Farben
Was: Ich hatte zwei Nachläufer von geschätzten 50 cm und einen Anfasser. Mein Kumpel hatte einen guten Aussteiger und eine blanke Mefo von knapp über 40 die aber natürlich wieder schwimmt.#6

Alles in allem war es ein super angeltag.:vik:

Gruß und Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

war heute mal los für 2stunden.eine 70er und ne 40er.wind nw 3-4.auf orange-silber von pilkmaxx.morgen gehts wieder los.sandstrand 2m wassertiefe.petri an alle


----------



## dicki10

*AW: Fänge aus der Elbe 2011*

Danke Sägezahn!

#6


----------



## HH Thozu

*AW: Fänge aus der Elbe 2011*



bous hh schrieb:


> Fangzeit: 23.03.2011 11:00 -15:00 Uhr
> Fischart: Brassen
> Fischgröße: 5 Stück zw. 20 -45 cm
> Release: ja
> Köder: Made
> Methode: Feedern
> Mondphase:
> Fangort: Akw Krümmel



super ort zum angeln


----------



## cafabu

*AW: Fänge aus der Elbe 2011*

moin, 
|kopfkratnun habe ich mich 6 Seiten durchgekämpft und drei Fangmeldungen gelesen. Wieder mal ein endtäuschender Trööt von dem man beim Titel mehr erwartet. |krach:
Bous HH als TS trägt wenigstens was ein, #6
der Rest:
Thema verfehlt, 5, setzten.|gr:
Gruß Carsten


----------



## bous hh

*AW: Fänge aus der Elbe 2011*



cafabu schrieb:


> moin,
> |kopfkratnun habe ich mich 6 Seiten durchgekämpft und drei Fangmeldungen gelesen. Wieder mal ein endtäuschender Trööt von dem man beim Titel mehr erwartet. |krach:
> Bous HH als TS trägt wenigstens was ein, #6
> der Rest:
> Thema verfehlt, 5, setzten.|gr:
> Gruß Carsten




ja kollege du bist aber auch nicht besser !!:m


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

moin moin, bei mir hat´s montag geklappt mit der ersten maßigen 2011-65cm und irgendwas über 3 kg:k.
ich war in diesem jahr bestimmt schon 15 mal los-und erst 1 maß und 1 untermaß.
dat läuft nich so wirklich gut bei mir.
probier zur zeit jeden strand in der umgebung aus(wohlenberger wiek bis hinter warnemünde) mal hat man da n biss, mal n nachläufer, aber so richtig gefetzt hat´s noch nich.
der blöde westwind macht dat angeln hier bei rostock auch nich gerade leichter(letztes jahr um diese zeit hatten wir immer s-sw wind-dat war sehr gut#6.
naja, hoffentlich bringt dat we gutes wetter-der fisch kommt dann von ganz allein...

schönen gruß


----------



## LutzLutz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

moin, 

hab gestern ne nullnummer in waabs gedreht. hab es 1,5 stunden am abend probiert. außer einer forelle die direkt neben mir ausm wasser sprang ging nichts.|kopfkrat
aber war trotzdem schön mal wieder am wasser zu sein


----------



## seiman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin Zusammen|wavey:

Gestern das erste Mal in diesem Jahr los gewesen und das trotzt Erkältung, bei dem genialen Wetter gings einfach nicht anders:|rolleyes

Wann: Gestern von 17:15 bis 18:45
Wo: Flensburger Förde auf der dänischen Seite
Wetter: genial, sonnig, abnehmender Wind auf WSW 2
Wasser: klar, und nahezu spiegelglatt (Windschatten) mit ziemlich vielen Insektenabstürzen,
Was: 1x Mefo, knappe 50 (wieder Mal der sagenumwobene letzte Wurf #h) aber war noch nen ziemlicher Hungerhaken, wurde wieder in die Freiheit entlassen.
Mit was: Spöket rot-schwarz, 10g

Gleich nach dem 5. Wurf hatte ich noch nen kurzen Drill (gladsax pink), aber nach gut 10 Sekunden hat sie gemerkt, dass sie noch zu klein ist und ist freiwillig ausgestiegen.
Alles in allem ein totaler genialer Abend und die Erkältung ist bisher noch nicht schlimmer geworden:q Morgen gehts weiter!

Viel Spaß am Wochenende!

seiman


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Fänge aus der Elbe 2011*

Zum angeln ist es nie zu früh!!!
Zum Fische fangen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Bonifaz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: Gestern von 14:15 bis 18:00
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: genial, sonnig, strammer Wind aus West
Wasser: leicht getrübt
Was: 1x Mefo,  43 cm (fast der letzte Wurf ), wieder in die Freiheit entlassen.
Mit was: Küstenwobbler Abenraa 27g, lila glitter


----------



## rotrunna

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Moin zusammen, war gestern das erste mal auf Mefo waten, und bin total begeistert. Hat auch direkt geklappt. Am Schluss mache ich immer noch 10 Würfe, da schlug eine unverhofft beim 6. ein. Dann habe ich nochmal 10 Würfe gemacht und da kam eine beim 3. Wurf. Beide Mefos hatten den Blinker voll inhaliert, und die Kiemen haben geblutet, weshalb ich sie entnommen habe. Hatte ne Schockfarbe drauf, weil gerade ne Dicke Wolke die Sonne überdeckt hat.

Wann: Gestern von 12:00 bis 19:00
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: Wind aus West, Sonne
Was: Mefo: 50 cm + 45 cm (18:35 Uhr 18:40 Uhr)
Mit was: Gladsax Classic Rot-gelb


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Erstmal Petri an die Fänger! Und nun kleiner Nachtrag von Gestern...

Wann: 25.03.11 
Wer: Egalo und ich
Wo: Fehmarn und Neustädter Bucht
Wetter: meistens bedeckt, ab und zu Sonne
Wind: 4-5 aus West/Nordwest
Wasser: Fehamrn leicht angetrübt, Neustädter Bucht klar
Fänge: Egalo leider nüscht, ich eine schöne blanke 47er auf Fehmarn
Fangköder: Snaps weiss 20g

Sonstiges: Das war auch leider der einzige Fischkontakt am ganzen Tag...Der Magen war voll Tangläufer...

Anhang anzeigen 158096


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann : 26.03
Wo    : Ostküste Rügen
Wasser : ziemliche Welle und schön braun
Womit : Blech
Was    : Nix zu kriegen

Mußte heute einfach mal drei Stunden ans Wasser weil ich einfach nach der Arbeit Bock hatte. Mit der Sonne war schick ,aber leider nur trübe braune Brühe und ne ziemliche Welle. Hat Spass gemacht wieder ne Runde zu werfen und die ungläubigen Blicke der Touris zu sehen warum der denn da im Wasser steht....


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: heute von 14:30 bis 17:00
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: sonnig, wind aus NO
Wasser: leicht getrübt 
Was: 1x Mefo 58cm und blank
Warum: weil ich tierisch bock habe 
Gruss und Petri alle


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: heute von 07:00 bis 09:30
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: sonnig, wind aus NO
Wasser: leicht getrübt 
Was: 1x Mefo ausgestiegen
Warum: weil Teufelskerl Trollingfreak sie fangen sollte :q
Dito Gruss und Petri an alle


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

So,gestern hat es gesilbert:q:vik:!!!
73cm,
5,0 Kg Pures Silber

Wo:Steinstrand
Womit:Bornholmer Pilen
Wasser:ca.2 Grad angetrübt
Wind:West 3-4
Wetter:bewölkt später Regen
Wann:gegen 13uhr
Wieso:Mefovirusinfektion
Wer noch:2 Freunde aus dem Sachsenland
Was noch:1xca.55cm

Das war geil! Ich war in diesem Jahr erst 2 mal auf Mefo und jedes mal gabs ein silbernes Fischlein...
Die Forelle war top drauf mit Sprüngen und schönen Fluchten.
Im Magen war nur ein Tangläufer!!!
So kann es weiter gehen!!!
Ps.So hat es im letzten Jahr auch aufgehört...

Ich wünsche Euch auch so ein Glück!!!

Gruß vom Fischland!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri ans Fischland ;-)
War gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs, nicht vom Ufer sondern vom Boot...
WIEDER deutlich 60+

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an alle Fänger und nat. alle anderen !

 War gestern nachmittag bis in die Dämmerung los .

Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wind: von vorn 3-4 , sonnig
Wasser: um 3 ° , sehr "bewegt" , trotzdem eher klar
Womit: nur Blech , Fliegenpeitsche leise weinend zum Auto zurückgebracht
Was: Zwillingsschwester der Mefo von letzten Sonntag : 62 cm ; 2,18 kg


Bedingungen waren suboptimal , die Wellen von der gemeinen Sorte , immer unter die Gürtellinie :c , Hände naß und Rolle ständig unter Wasser . So wie wirs halt mögen ... Solange die Sonne schien , herrschte Küstenanglers Alltag - keine Flosse . Viele Sportsfreunde kapitulierten nach kurzen Versuchen , 2 Neuankömmlinge stürmten während ner Pause "mein Riff" ,( Boardies ?)sodaß ich mir nen andern Stein suchen durfte , und in der Dämmerung weit draußen schlugs dann auf nen Gno ein , diesmal "mit" Drill und Sprüngen . Danach nichts mehr , Gno noch durch Wurffehler nach Dänemark geopfert und finito . Obduktion ergab: Fisch hatte nix im Magen , war aber von einigen Bandwürmern befallen . 
Licht war für Handy zu knapp , desw. nur ein "Badewannenfoto"


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

So bin auch wieder zurück von der Küste das war mal ein gelungener Start :vik:

Wann: Heute von 10 - 12 Uhr 
Wo: Geltinger Bucht
Wasser: Trübe, Ententeich 
Wind: 2 aus W  S/W 
Was: 1x Mefo 47 cm  kommt heute abend in die Pfanne
Womit: Wedelrute natürlich  was anderes giebt es bei mir ja nicht 

War ein super Angel Ausflug da wäre bestimmt noch mehr gegangen 2 mal Fisch gesehen leider ausser Wurfweite aber dann ne stunde später hat es gebissen recht dicht unterland wassertiefe geschätzte 1,5 - 2m Leopardengrund und gebissen hatt sie bei ca. 10m .... 

Da ich ja nur soviel mitnehme was ich dann auch frisch verwerten kann hab ich halt nach dieser forelle aufgehört für nen single reicht die... Obwohl ich hätte gut noch die ein oder andere std. noch fischen können das wetter ist ja 1. sahne ....
Nächstes mal.

Das Foto leider nur mit dem handy gemacht hatte meine Digicam nicht mit:-(

Allen anderen Fängern ein dickes Petri.

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## ramon vega

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Habe Heute den Schneider gemacht auf Mefo :-( War vor Sierksdorf unterwegs.... habs dann auf andere Fische versucht und war Erfolgreicher

Petri an die Fänger


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hallo Leute 
Heute mal on tour gewesen mit der fliegenpeitsche nix und wieder nix 
denn habe ich noch 2 ganz nette angler kennengelernt 
der eine zeigte mir stolz seine neue fliegenkombo 
und sagte zu mir 
wir haben paar fische gesehen im ufersaum 
ich meinte zu ihn denn nehme deine neue peitsche und los 
da meine er er hat noch nie eine mefo auf fliege gefangen 
ich meinte da geht noch was hau ne polarmagnus rauf und ab gehts 
beim 5 wurf rute krumm 42cm 
sauber seine erste mefo auf fliege 
das kostet dich noch ne knolle alter 
ich hab jetzt die 7 nullnummer langsam könnte mal ne gräte wieder hängen 
lg andre


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Nachdem Ich erfolglos mit der Fiegenpeitsche wedelte u.ein Mitangler neben mir auf Blech einige kleine Mefos fing.Rüstete Ich auch auf Blech um.
Promt stieg auf voller Wurfdistanz eine schöne 63 Mefo ein.|rolleyes


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

petri allen Fängern. 
sind ja ein paar schöne Fische gelandet worden. 

War heute auch noch  mal unterwegs.
Wo? nähe Heiligenhafen
1 x gesilbert mit Fliege(selbstgebunden)
ca. 50 cm 
C&R da noch recht schlank. 
Scheint wenig Nahrung unterwegs zu sein. Gefangen habe ich sie auf eine Grundelimitation. Schön langsaaaaaame Führung.


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri an alle Fänger,

bei uns gab es am Samstag zu dritt auch nur ne Nullnummer...
erst auf der Insel..wo uns gleich trübes Wasser entgegenrollte...
Dann nach Heiligenhafen, wo bereits einige am "ein- und auscheken" waren..round about 15-20 Angler und ..nix Fisch!!!

@Christoph...dann zeig uns das mal beim nächsten Mal:m

Gruß Thomas


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

moinsen,

waren am Samstag und Sonntag auch auf Fehmarn und Umgebung unterwegs:

Einen guten Aussteiger gabs in Sierksdorf auf Blech und eine kleine Trutte schwamm in WH direkt vor meinen Füssen in aller Seelenruhe in Zeitlupe an mir vorbei, keine 2m von mir entfernt..zeigte jedoch keine Interesse an irgendwelchen Ködern...dritte Nullnummer in Folge - wird Zeit das mal wieder was rauskommt...

Gruß Jens


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Petri zu den Fischen!!!#6

War Samstag mal mit einem anderen Boardi, sandwurm, mit dem Boot unterwegs.

Wann: Samstag, von 8.30uhr bis 14.00uhr
Wasser: leicht angetrübt, 3-4Grad
Wo: Ostsee - MV
Was: 4x 46cm, 1x 64cm und 1x 74cm

Und die Watangler, so wie es aussah, nichts.|kopfkrat

Gruß Belly


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Samstag beim TDM:morgens von 7-9Uhr erst Klinikum Neustadt nix
                          nachmittags auf der Insel 1 x untermaßig 
                          wieder schwimmend auf pinke Springerfliege
Sonntag morgens bis 10 Uhr wieder Insel....nix

Drehende Winde und kaltes Wasser  sind  eben nix zum fischen.Also warte ich noch 14 Tage und dann schaun wir mal.


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: 28.03.2011, 12.00 bis 16.00 Uhr
Wo: Ostsee bei Zingst
Wind: ziemlich kräftig aus West
Wasser: klar mit recht hohe Wellen
Was: 1 x Meerforelle 60,5cm
Womit: Soelvpilen

Heut hats bei mir auch geklappt. Nach einigen Nullnummern nun endlich die erste Mefo des Jahres und gleich so ein schöner Fisch.
Vielen Dank noch mal an wathose1980 für Deinen Blinkertip!#6


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

schönes ding heiko...
war auch bis eben los, wustrow steilufer... leider nix... die anderen beiden auch nix... war zu trüb das wasser denke ich mal... mächtig welle genau von vorn...
die anderen beiden mit mir auch ne nullnummer...#q


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Petri zur Schöheit!!!
> Und..? ganzschön nass geworden wa?
> Wathose 1980 hats mir geflüstert...|bla:
> 
> Gruß vom Fischland!!!


 hatte leider 2kleine,schwimmen wieder.mittwoch bis sonntag gehts die ganze woche los.mittwoch zusammen?ich auf jeden fall.dieses jahr ist wieder ne 80er drin.wie letztes jahr.bis mittwoch ihr beiden(fischlandmefo und steinbutt).:vik:


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: So 27.3 . von 10.30-19.00Uhr
Wo: zwischen R und M in Mv
Wetter: perfekt ne 1 aus NO
Gefangen: nix kein Anfasser kein Nachläufer nüscht ausserdem ist mir sehr negativ aufgestoßen das die kompletten 4-5km die ich abgwandert bin 150m vor der Küste wieder mal mit Netzen zugepflastert waren#q
bin dann aus lauter Verzweiflung und wegen dem Wetter ab 15uhr mit dem Belly raus um wenigstens noch n Dorsch zu erwischen hab ich dann auch .Einen|uhoh:62cm ewig weit draußen und tief und gebissen hat er auf die Springerfliege
gr Andreas


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hallo,

ich konnte heute noch einen draufsetzen, eine schöne Mefo von genau 70cm ging mir an den Blinker (Soelvpillen) und lieferte einen "Wahnsinns-Drill". War kaum zu bändigen, die Schönheit.

10 Minuten nach dieser fing ich dann noch eine von 48cm.

Gruß Heiko

PS: Diesmal habe ich auch extra darauf geachtet, auf dem Foto zu lächeln, aber das viel bei dem Fisch auch nicht schwer.


----------



## Bademeister001

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: Mi 30.03.2011 von 10:00 bis 13:00 Uhr
Wo: westlich von HRO
Wetter: bewölkt, 7°C, Wind 2Bft aus Süd-West
Wasser: leicht angetrübt mit ca. 3°C

Fänge: 2x Untermaßig (40cm & 42cm), dazu noch ein Aussteiger  und 2 Fehlbisse
Womit: Snaps 25g in Kupfer

Sonstiges: Bissen auffällig vorsichtig!


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Wann: Di 29.03.2011 von 17:00 bis 18:30 Uhr
Wo: Behrendtsdorf
Wetter: bewölkt, 7°C, Wind 3Bft aus West
Wasser: angetrübt mit ca. 3°C

Fänge: nix
Womit:Blech

Sonstiges: die anderen hatten auch nix, war aber trotzdem schön


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

So mein Onkel und Kumpel Christian alias Raubfisch Hunter hat soeben seine erste Meerforelle verhaftet und dann auch noch gleich so eine schöne...

67 cm und um die 10 pfund

kein wind und dritter wurf, köder war gelber snaps...
er ist natürlich gleich wieder los, nachdem ich zum fototermin da war...!

von mir dickes petri


----------



## Raubfisch Hunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

so jungs endlich, ich hab heute um 17uhr45 eine 5,25 kg schwere und 67 cm lange Mefo landen können!
hatte heute mittag auf arbeit so ein gefühl das ich heute erfolg haben könnte schön windstill und so war es dann auch ententeich!17uhr 30 an meiner angelstelle angekommen und zack 17uhr 45 hatte ich sie am haken!
rief gleich meinen angelkumpel ribnitzer jung an der in der nähe wohnt und kam gleich mit kamera!
ich bin so happy!
hab sie gerade sauber gemacht bzw filitiert und wollte mal wissen was sie so im magen hat!
sie hatte einen 18cm langen hering und einen 14cm langen hornhecht im magen! sehr spannend und interessant! 
so am we gehts wieder los! für alle die vorhaben am we angeln zu gehen petri heil!


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

heute 3mefos.54,49 und 46cm.mit was?gelb-neongrün snaps.morgen gehts mit steinbutt und fischlandmefo wieder los.am freitag auch und dann nach flensburg angeln.reingehauen und petri


----------



## sillomat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Gestern Abend, ein Fisch von 43cm zurück gesetzt und einen guten verloren. 
Wo? Tromper Wiek, Rügen. Vom Ufer aus im knietiefen Wasser.
Farbe und Form? Kupferfarbenes Tobsimmitat, 18g, Ron Thompson aus der Grabbelbox für'n Euro:q


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Hallo,

heute ist direkt beim zweiten Wurf eine 61cm Mefo eingestiegen (Foto), später hatte ich noch eine ca.45cm große, die ich aber direkt im Wasser abgehakt habe, die soll mal noch ein wenig wachsen. Eine weitere Kleine ist dann direkt vor mir ausgestiegen, so habe ich das abhaken gespart .

Bei mir gehts wohl erst nächste Woche weiter, all denen die am Wochenende los wollen, wünsche ich viel Petri Heil!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Golfstrom

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Ich war heute nachmittag in Stoltera (MV) im Wasser. Wie in den letzten Tagen auch waren Trupps kleiner Grönländer unterwegs. 3 Fische um die 40cm konnte ich haken und schonend zum weiterwachsen schicken.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

+++kein Aprilscherz+++

zu zweit heute von 09.00h bis 13.00h

9x Silber... davon 2x 55cm der Rest Lüdde die wieder schwimmen :m
6 Aussteiger und etliche Nachläufer.... Das war so ein genialer morgen :vik:


----------



## Raubfisch Hunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

moin moin, komme grad vom angeln hatte 3 untermaßige durften natürlich alle wieder schwimmen! hat spaß gemacht!
heute nachmittag gehts wieder los!


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Jop !
konnte zwar nicht ganz so viele anlanden, war aber trotzdem ein top Anglemorgen der mit 'ner "Fastsechziger" belohnt wurde. Kurz und kanpp:

Wann: heute von 06:00 bis 10:30
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: sonnig, wind aus SW
Wasser: glasklar 
Was: 1x 58 'er Mefo 2x 45 'er die wieder schwimmen
Warum: weil ich neben kleineren auch einen fetten Aussteiger hatte|gr:, zusätzlich einen richtig fetten Nachläufer hatte sollte ich wohl doch ein wenig belohnt werden :q.

Denen die am Wochenende noch ans Wasser kommen - dicke Fische #6.


----------



## Bademeister001

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri allen Fängern.

Bei mir sah es heute bescheidener aus...

Wann: Sa 02.04.2011 von 09:30 bis 12:00 Uhr
Wo: westlich von HRO
Wetter: leicht bewölkt bis sonnig , 18 °C, Wind 2Bft aus Süd
Wasser: trüb vom aufgewühltem Sand/Lehm mit ca. 4°C Sichtigkeit vielleicht 30cm

Fänge: keine
Womit: Snaps 25g in Kupfer, rot-schwarz & grün-gelb

Sonstiges: war nicht so der burner heute


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: Heute 
Wo: Ostsee MV
Wer: Ossi + Kumpel
Womit: Blech
Wasser: Glasklar
Was: 1 x 68 cm , 1 x 63 cm , 1 x 47 cm , 1 x 46 cm


----------



## Brikz83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wer : ich
wann: 02.04.11
warum : schönes Wetter, warmes Wasser
wo: westlich von Rostock
was : ein Aussteiger und eine 50iger kurz vorm gehen

da keine Kamera dabei war, nur ein Küchenfoto


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann:02.04 von 8.30 bis 17.30
Wer: Kumpel aus HRO und ich
Wo: zwischen Rethwisch und Elmenhorst
Wind : laues Lüftchen aus SW
Wasser: eingetrübter Ufersaum,weiter draußen Glasklar(in Wurfweite) 5°C Oberflächentemperatur
Was: ich eine 42er Handgelandet +2 Selbstreleaser und etliche Fehlbisse+eine fette Granate die mir nur ihre Flanke gezeigt hat bevor sie sich verabschiedete
Kumpel zwei mal Kinderkrippe
Womit: Fliegenrute,was sonnst                                                                                   So wieder zurück vom Törn ,Traumhafte Bedingungen heute,laues Lüftchen aus SW ,leichte  Kräuselwelle,10-12mbreiter angetrübter Uferstreifen mit weit ins tiefe  reichenden Trübungsfahnen. War richtig geil heut hab sogar nen Sonnenbrand im Gesicht,haben zwar den ganzen  Tag im Kindergarten gefischt,aber um kurz vor vier kam die Erzieherin  auch noch vorbei,ich hatte sie bei einer Pause am Ufer etliche male buckeln gesehen auf begrenztem Raum von ca 20m.Leider nich bekommen obwohl ich sie 3mal kurz dranne  hatte.  Morgen statte ich der Sau noch mal nen Besuch ab.  Bringer war ne Tobsfliege aus EZ-Body-Toube .
 Wir haben die  Viecher ab Mittags massenhaft rumflitzen sehen .
Petri allen anderen
@ Ossi HWi : duSack sollst die Fusselpeitsche nehmen ,sonst lernst du dat nie,weg mit der Kapitulationsrute:q:q:q Petri Alter hast fein jemacht|wavey:


----------



## Raubfisch Hunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Anhang anzeigen 158576

	

		
			
		

		
	
so nun hier mein ergebniss von heute nachmittag! eine schöne 63iger mefo!


----------



## aalpietscher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin männers,

Heute von 7uhr-12,30uhr ostküste Rügen.

NIX aber auch GAR NIX

Konnte auch keine fänge beobachten#d

Ich glaub ich bin zu blöd für diesen fisch|kopfkrat

Gruß...


----------



## Boddenangler27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Ein dickes Petri den Fängern.
War heute Nachmittag bis in die Dämmerung  auf Rügen unterwegs,kein Biss,kein Nachläufer #q
Hab noch einen Angler getroffen, der eine Ü70 hatte früh morgens, sonst weiter nix.


----------



## Stefan_HL

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wir waren heute morgen am BU.

Gegen 6 hatte eine MeFo der 60iger oder 70iger Klasse meinen Blinker genommen.
Natürlich hat sich diese kleine Forelle nach kurzer Zeit selbst released :'(

Zum Abschluss gab es noch eine 48er zum Mitnehmen, da Sie leider den Haken sehr tiefsitzen hatte.

Alles in allem gab es viele zaghafte Bisse.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Nachtrag zu gestern:

Wir waren zu viert in der Lübecker Bucht von 06.30h bis 14.00h ...
nichts, nix, nichts biss...

Morgends hat man viel Mefos anner Oberffläche rauben und springen sehen aber sie wollten einfach nicht...
Wir haben diverse Seeringler schwimmen gesehen und ich denke dass die Mefos sich damit den Wamps vollgefressen haben ...

Naja, Montag gehts weiter #6


----------



## krawallo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

:vik:

Wer : ich
wann: 02.04.11
warum : schönes Wetter, wollte endlich meine erste Mefo
wo: Kägsdorf
was : meine 1 gelandet, ein Aussteiger, 3 Anfasser, 1 Nachläufer von ca. 70cm


----------



## Wild Experience

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wir waren Gestern zu zweit auf Fehmarn / Katharinenhof von 07-12.00h und nix.
Danach Strandhusen  bis 17h, auch nix.

Hab auch Seeringler beobachtet, vll waren die Mefos einfach satt!?

PETRI an alle die Glück hatten 
tight lines


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: gestern (02.04.2011) von 15.00- 20.00 Uhr
Wo: sierksdorf
Wetter: Sonnenschein und 20 C
Wasser: klar 
Köder: Spöket, Gno, Mörre silda, Salty
Was: gar nix, nicht einmal einen Anfasser gehabt, es war aber trotzdem wie ein "Urlaubstag"  auch wenn insgesamz nicht viel gefangen worden ist


----------



## Bademeister001

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri allen Fängern.

Wann: So 03.04.2011 von 10:00 bis 11:30 Uhr
Wo: HRO
Wetter: sonnig später leicht bewölkt , 15 °C, Wind 2Bft aus Süd-Südwest
Wasser: leicht aufgewühlt ca. 5 °C
Fänge: 1x 67cm pure Kraft und 2 vorsichtige Anfasser
Womit: Snaps 25g in Kupfer

:vik:


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Habe heute morgen um 06.30 Uhr meine erste "Gute" (knapp 50) mit der Fliegenpeitsche gefangen. :vik:
Ort: Dahme, TP
Köder: rosa Paddegrise
So, nun wird das aber mal Zeit so`n richtiges Wasserschweinchen mit der Fliege zu überlisten...

TL
Stefan


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

so nun ist der tag auch rum leider ohne Fisch hatte 3 anfasser und konnte die nicht verwirklichen:c mein kollege hatte mehr glück er konnte eine 57er fangen.

TL
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## OssiEde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Moin männers,
> 
> Heute von 7uhr-12,30uhr ostküste Rügen.
> 
> NIX aber auch GAR NIX
> 
> Konnte auch keine fänge beobachten#d
> 
> Ich glaub ich bin zu blöd für diesen fisch|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß...


 
Nicht nur du.

Waren heute zu dritt los. Nordstrand 3h und dann Tromper Wiek. Nicht ein Anzeichen von Fisch gehabt. Kein Biss, kein Nachläufer rein garnichts. 2 Blinker dem Meeresgott geopfert und einen Verloren. Die Krönung kam dann noch zum Schluss. Bis dahin dachten wir das einfach keine Fische da waren. Doch ein Einheimischer zeigte uns 2 Ü 70iger und eine so um die 50zig. Mein Gesicht hätte ich gerne mal im Spiegel gesehen. Also Fisch scheint langsam zu laufen. Nur wir waren wieder zu .....#c


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Heute Dazendorf. Nix, nur 2 Fliegen abgebrochen und eine kaputtgeworfen. Die Steine im Rücken, sind nicht wirklich gut für Streamer. Scheint wohl Heute nicht wirklich was gegangen zu sein.


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

war heute nähe HRO unterwegs, anders als die letzten male habe ich heute alle köder wieder mit nach hause nehmen können, der meeresgott ging leer aus...
ich allerdings auch, hab die einzige chance verpennt. #q
war ein anfasser, dachte erst mein blinker ist gegen einen stein gekommen, aber die mefo, ist dann noch weit meinem blinker hinterher und hat 5 meter vor mir zugepackt, nimmt ungefähr nen meter schnur und ist dann wieder ab... #q#q#q
hab das silber schon gesehen, schwer zu schätzen wie groß sie war, denke so zwischen 50 bis 60... vllt mehr, vllt weniger....|kopfkrat

köder war kupfer snaps 20g


----------



## mullet64

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: So 03.04.2011 von 11:30 bis 15:45 Uhr
Wo: westl. HRO
Wetter: bewölkt/Regen/Nebel , ca. 12 °C, Wind 2Bft aus Südwest
Wasser: leicht angetrübt, ca. 5 °C
Fänge: nix, auch kein Biss
Womit: Wobbler, Blinker, Fliegen ...

War hoch motiviert. Hatte gerade beim Ankommen noch die schöne Forelle von Bademeister gesehen und wollte gerne die Schwester haben. Die zeigte sich dann auch, mein Nachbar hatte sie an der Leine. Hat sich dann aber verabschiedet.

Frühmorgens sollen auch einige maßige gefangen worden sein; allerdings waren wohl aber auch wieder auch einige Gierschlunde da, die 35er abgeschlagen haben.

@Bademeister: Nochmals Petri Heil zum Fisch. Gut, dass meine bessere Hälfte den auch noch sehen konnte. Sie ist jetzt hoch motiviert für den Als-Ausflug in 2 Wochen.


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: Sa 02.04.2011 von 15:30 bis 20:00 Uhr
Wer: Flotter Dreier
Wo: westl. HRO
Wetter: Sonnenschein,  Wind aus Süd / ablandig
Wasser: leicht angetrübt, ca. 5 °C
Fänge: 2 UM  +  2 UM  +  Null
Womit: Wobbler 15 g Topsimitation

Die Zicken haben spitz gebissen. Ca. 3 Aussteiger, jede Menge Fehlbisse und Nachläufer. Komischerweise interessierten sich die Trutten nur für Rot/Gold, andere Farben gingen nur schleppend bis garnicht


                         Wann: So 03.04.2011 von 10:15 bis 17:00 Uhr
Wer: Solo
Wo: westl. HRO
Wetter: bewölkt / Regen / Nebel , ca. 12 °C, Wind 2 aus Südwest dann auf Nordwest gedreht  ECHT LAUSIG
Wasser: leicht angetrübt, ca. 5 °C
Fänge: 2 UM, 3 gerade maßig und 1 x 60 cm
Womit: Wobbler 15 g Topsimitation

Dazu kommen 5 Aussteiger, davon eine recht Gute (geschätzte ü 50), wenig Fehlbisse. Rot/Gold ging im Vergleich zu gestern garnicht, Pink probiert = dito, Blau/Silber war heute der Hit.


----------



## be1n

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

sodala - ersma Petri an alle anderen Fänger!

Nach langer Zeit und wenigen Untermaßigen an viel zu vielen Tagen durfte ich nun auch mal wieder, aber so richtig:g

Wer: Duo
Wann: 02/04/11 Nachmittag
Wo: Heimatinsel
Wetter: fast Sommer, SSO 3-4Bft.
Wasser: richtig algige Suppe, "warm"
Fänge: 1 (fast eher 2) = 75cm rundgefressenes Silber
Womit: Blech

Wollte schon fast los, weil sich über Stunden nuscht getan hatte & die Sicht im Wasser auch nahe Null war.

Kippe fast aus - also kurz inne Hand genommen und mal richtig dran gezogen - wollte dann weiter einkurbeln, aber: geht nicht so recht|bigeyes 
Dann ging der Affentanz auch schon los...
Gott sei Dank war die Zigarrette ein langer Zigarillo und genau so heiß wie die Bremse meiner Multi während der nächsten 10-15min:q

Bleibt nur noch ein großes Danke an meinen Keschermeister auszusprechen, war gar nicht so einfach da reinzubekommen #6

Bildchen folgt die Tage falls ich es nicht vergesse

Grüßle

be1n


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Mein Dad ist mit 5 Kumpels seit Samstag auf Fünen (Nordspitze) und da oben ist zur Zeit totes Meer |bigeyes ... Nicht ein Zupfer in der braunen Brühe! Bis auf ein paar tote MeFos und Dorsche die am Ufer liegen, haben die noch keine Flosse gesehen #q #q #q !!!


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Am Sonntag zwei Stunden bis Mittag am Wasser gewesen und endlich die erste für dieses Jahr verhaftet, 48 cm und den Bauch voll mit Tobs und das ganze auf mein Lieblingsblech 

Wo : Ostküste Rügen
sonst vom Strand aus tote Hose und auch noch leicht braunes Wasser, war aber mal wieder top was maßiges am Band gehabt zu haben.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin...

Heute für 1 1/2 Std. in OH im Wasser gestanden... Hat sich nichts getan selbst die anderen  Angler hatten nüschts |rolleyes

Naja, mal schauen was Freitag so kommt :q

ps.: Die Seeringler sind voll im Geschäft #6


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag zwei Stunden bis Mittag am Wasser gewesen und endlich die erste für dieses Jahr verhaftet, 48 cm und den Bauch voll mit Tobs und das ganze auf mein Lieblingsblech
> 
> Wo : Ostküste Rügen
> sonst vom Strand aus tote Hose und auch noch leicht braunes Wasser, war aber mal wieder top was maßiges am Band gehabt zu haben.


 
Na dann mal PETRI Eisbär!!
Da hast Du mir was voraus.
Ich komme gerade nach 2 Std. am Wasser mit der nächsten Nullrunde nach Hause! Waren ein paar Boote draußen. Die haben aber in der Zeit wo ich da war auch nicht gefangen. 
Na, ja! Nur nicht aufgeben.

Gruß Boris


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Heute in Warnemünde und Stoltera unterwegs.
Fänge: nullo nix 
Anfasser: 4 
Wasser sehr trübe aber schöne see
Köder: Wobbler,blech

Hoffentlich wird das wasser noch ein wenig wärmer und klarer


----------



## maxe-hh

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wer: Erik69 und Ich
Wo: OH
Wann: ca 12-17
Womit: Blech
Was:Nix

Wasser war klar und recht ruhig. Am Strand war reges kommen und gehen aber kein Fisch weit und breit (zumindest bei den Uferanglern, einer kam mitm boot 5min gefischt und zack eine raus).


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri allen Fängern #6
Ich muß leider eine kleine Pause einlegen bis der Haussegen wieder stimmt :-(
War am 01.04. mit einem Bekannten etwas zu lange unterwegs. Dann auch noch ohne Erfolg :c Na ja, er hatte 2 Aussteiger, immerhin.
Ach so, waren in der Lübecker Bucht.

P.S. Na Urlauber, wieder gut zu Hause angekommen? Waren ja nicht so doll die 2 Wochen  Nächstes Jahr wird es besser #h


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin,

wollte auch mal wieder ein fang melden

war heute von 17.00-20.00 uhr los.

Wetter und wasser top, schräg auflandig und leicht trüb.
nach 2 stunden fischen und keinem fischzeichen endlich ein biss.eine schöne 60er Forelle auf bei-fliege, aber dann... ne halbe stunde später an der selben stelle nen schönen Nachläufer.4 würfe später biss.Der kam so hart und explosionsartig , echt hammer, ging sofort in den sprung über und schoss wild hin und her.Nach eigendlich härter erwartetem fight, wurde sie eingenetzt.71 cm und schön prall.zu hause gewogen.3,8 kilo!


meine beiden ersten fische dieses Jahr nach rund 20 touren und dann auch noch 2 so feiste

beste grüße


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: Mo 04.04.2011; 07:45 bis 13:00 Uhr
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: bewölkt/sonnig, ca. 12 °C, Wind 2Bft aus West
Wasser: klar, ca. 5 °C
Fänge: 1 x 46 und diverse Fischkontakte
Womit: Gladsax Wobbler 27 gr. grün-silber und Blinker Saps Draget 25 gr. rot-schwarz

Gegen 07:30 komme ich an dem ausgewählten Strand an. 
Rein in die Klamotten und die Rute montiert. Das Wasser ist recht klar und so entschließe ich mich, nicht zuletzt der vorkommenden Tobse wegen, zu dem Gladsax Wobbler. Voll motiviert wate ich vorsichtig ins Wasser, immer ein Auge auf die glatte Wasseroberfläche gerichtet. Doch was ist das!? |bigeyes
Es wird leicht kühl am rechten Fuß. |uhoh:  Na toll, denke ich. Aber was soll`s. "Frisch" ran ans Werk. Der Köder durchbricht gerade zum 3. mal die Wasseroberfläche in etwa 50 m Entfernung. Leicht Rutenschläge sorgen dafür, daß der Köder immer wieder ausbricht. Plötzlich ein Ruck in der Rute. |bigeyes Der Anschlag kommt sofort, allerdings ohne auf Gegenwehr zu stoßen. Also weiter kurbeln und einige Stops eingelegt. 10 m vor mir reißt es mir fast die Rute aus der Hand. (War die Bremse etwa zu fest eingestellt? |kopfkrat) Einmächtiger Schwall und der silberne Laib der Zielfisches treiben mir das Adrenalin in die Adern. :z  Doch es bleibt mir keine Zeit zum Adrenalinchoke. Die Mefo schlitz wieder aus. Und das mit dem Owner Einzelhaken! :e
Na toll!!! |gr:  Aber was soll`s. Weiter geht`s.  An der Stelle geht nichts mehr. Nach 30 Minuten wechsel ich auf den Snap. Gleich beim ersten Wurf ein plötzliches Rucken in der Rute. Begleitet wird der Ruck mit schnellen Schüttelbewegungen. Der "Mefokindergarten" hat eröffnet. Zum Glück verabschiedet sich der Fisch nach gut 10 Sekunden wieder. Es vergehen keine 5 Minuten, da ruckelt es schon wieder an der Rute. Der Fisch ist etwas größer, verabschiedet sich aber gut 2 m vor dem Kescher. Welchen Haken verwende ich gerade noch? |kopfkrat  Ach ja. Immer noch den Owner Einzelhaken. Die Fischverluste stimmen mich jetzt nachdenklich. Ich sehe mir den Haken an. Ne, daran kanns nicht liegen. So mein Fazit nach dem quellenden Blutstropfen an der Fingerspitze. Also nächster Wurf. Und sofort wieder Fischkontakt. Wilder Sprünge und Kopfschütteln kündigen eine eher kleinere Meerforelle an. Vor dem Kescher nehme ich kurz Maß. Könnte über 45 cm haben. Trotzgem entschließe ich mich für die Handlandung. Der Haken hat dieses mal gut gefast. Kurz an der Rute angelegt. Joh, paßt. Die Mefo wird versorgt. Schon beim übernächsten Wurf erneut ein Biß. Auch das ist nur eine Kleine, die sich erfolgreich direkt vor mir vom Haken befreien kann. #6
Na das geht doch gut los, denke ich so bei mir. Watend setze ich meinen Weg fort. Leider ohne weiteren Fischkontakt. Die Sonne kommt zu Vorschein. Köderwechsel sind auch nicht der Schlüssel für einen weiteren Erfolg. Aber egal. Gegen 13:00 Uhr breche ich ab. Es war ein tollen Törn. Geiles Wetter, Fischkontakt und ein Strand ganz für mich allein. Noch schnell ein letzter Blick auf die schimmernde Ostsee geworfen. Dann geht`s zurück zum Frauchen. :k

In diesem Sinne euch allen

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Ganz im Gegensatz zu Seatrouts tollem Fang #6 haben mich auch heute die Grönis trotz eher ablandigem, starken Wind nicht gelangweilt. Zwei gelandete 40 'er dürfen in der Lübecker Bucht weiterwachsen.


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: Di 05.04.2011 von 15:50 bis 19:30 Uhr
Wer: Ich und Schlaufenwilli
Wo: westl. HRO
Wetter: Bewolkt. Regen, Wellen, Wind aus West (Schitwetter)
Wasser: größtenteils klar, Stellenweise leicht angetrübt, ca. 5 °C
Fänge: Ich 1  x  49 cm
Womit: Wobbler 28 g

Blau/Silber und Grün/Silber wurden ignoriert, Blau/Silber/Pink brachte die ersten Bisse und Erfolg.


*Mefohunter *

Ich habe auch die Owner S61 in 1/0 verbaut. Beim Kindergarten gibts mit diesem Haken jede Menge Fehlbisse und Aussteiger. Aber die wollen wir ja eh nicht. Bei den Muttis hat der bis jetzt (fast) immer gefasst.  #h


----------



## be1n

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

hatte ja noch nen Bild von dem "Braten" versprochen ne:m


----------



## Donsteffi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Ich war am veragngenen WE mit einem Kumpel in
Aabenra und umzu bzw. Als Westküste.

Man hätte sich das schenken können!

Wir wusten wohl das z.Zt. Algen im Wasser sind, aber die sollten sich ja Richtung Norden verzogen haben.

Wir haben in den Tagen viele Mefo-Angler gesehen und teilweise auch gesprochen aber um es kurz zu machen.

Nix geht zur Zeit in der Gegend. Teilweise schon etwas klareres Wasser. Aber wenn man ein paar Meter raus geht sieht man schon noch diese braune Trübung.

Ich hoffe über Ostern hat der Spuk ein Ende dann versuche ich es auf Langeland.

Ich beneide alle in MV.

Gruß Donsteffi#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Seit um 6 die Ostküste OH´s abgeklappert...
1. Strand : Mutterseelen allein zu zweit unterwegs 
Kein Kontakt :c
2. Strand : Mutterseelen allein zu zweit , bis zur Spitze der Steilküste, dort stand dann ebenfalls allein ein einsamer MeFojäger :m
Kein Kontakt :c
3. Strand : ca 6 Leute im Wasser, 3 . Wurf Tock, Tock , Tock Absacken lassen, ca 45ér Silberstreifen... *schwimmt wieder*

dann ca 45 Minuten weiter gewatet, nix, andere Richtung eingeschlagen und nach ca 10 Minuten BAAAAANG *Rute Krumm* bin dann schon mal im Drill Rückwärts gegangen um den vermeindlich guten Fisch zu Stranden...
Nix da ne Doublette Endvierziger und ca 45 cm silber ... |bigeyes|bigeyes
Zur belohnung durften beide wieder schwimmen 
Darauf mein Kumpel ne 41ér auf Beifängerfliege ...
Und kurz darauf nochmal ich mit ner End Vierziger...
Insgesamt noch 4-5 Bisse versemmelt, davon einer mit kurzer Flucht und kreischen der Bremse :c
Und das ganze Spektakel in ca 12-15 Minuten, danach war der Spuk vorbei


----------



## SV75

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hallo & Petri,

an all den Mefofischer´n #h
hab es letztes WE auch mal an die Küste geschafft um zu schauen was die Mefo´s machen.
Bei zwei Tage fischen ist auch eine schöne 65er ins Boot gekommen.

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

kleiner nachtrag vom freitag.hatte da 12mefos,davon war eine 57cm und die andere 51cm.die anderen waren alle unter 50cm.und dann dürfen sie wieder schwimmen.mein kumpel jörn hatte an dem tag 7 mefos.heute hatte ich sechs(52cm).fünf sind zum größerwerden verdammt.morgen geht es wieder los.wie bei den anderen ging der spuk nur 2stunden und dann war wieder alles weg.war am we in flensburg und demnach nicht angeln.tat auch mal gut.war nit meiner freundin in dänemark(sonderburg).wer da mal hinfährt,angel nicht vergessen.also bis dann und petri an alle


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri an die Fänger!

Wir sind zurück von Rügen. Leider konnten wir nicht wie geplant 3  Tage, sondern nur 2 Tage fischen, das Wetter spielte leider nicht ganz  so wie gewollt mit. Dennoch konnten wir in den 2 Tagen zu dritt 14  Meerforellen fangen, wovon insgesamt 6 Stück entnommen wurden. Zwei  47er, zwei 60er, eine 61 und eine 67er. Terry hatte diesmal am meisten  Erfolg, am ersten Tag fing er die 61er und konnte damit seinen PB um 3cm  aufstocken und dann fing er noch am nächsten Tag die 67er. Alle  Fische wurden beim Werfen vom verankerten bzw. driftenden Boot gefangen,  maximal 100m vom Ufer entfernt.
 Morgen und Freitag veröffentlichen wir dann jeweils einen Bericht  über den ersten und zweiten Angeltag auf unserer Seite, natürlich mit ner Menge super  Fotos.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: Heute, 10-00h-12.00h
Was: 6 x Silber, eine entnommen

Es war ein recht stürmischer Tag, wie man bemerkt hat, aber die Fische bissen :m 1x 48 entnommen, der Rest schwimmt wieder :m


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Dänemark
Mefo vorgestern 41cm und 67cm beide zurückgesetzt.
Mefo gestern 75cm 9,3 Pfund
eine braune 77er wurde zurückgesetzt.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

moin moin, durch den wind von rostocks stränden vertrieben, hab ich gestern mien glück in der wismar bucht versucht-da gibt´s ja n paar windgeschützte ecken.
erste stelle-nur abgerissene algenbüschel!
ab zur nächsten ecke-nix!
also stelle drei angesteuert-netze, netze, netze!
schöner sche..!
naja n paar meter freies wasser waren´s ja doch-einfach mal probieren.
1,5h gar nix, ich hab schon keine hoffnung mehr gehabt(kurz vor 20.00) und hab mich auf den rückweg gemacht und dann plötzlich-RUMMS!
rute zum bersten gespannt, bremse weiter auf und der fisch(war es wirklich n fisch, oder doch eher n uboot;+...) nahm schnur...
plötzlich kopfschütteln, hätte mir fast die schulter ausgekugelt#t-ich mach mir schon sorgen, kescher groß genug?, sitzt der knotenlosverb.?, sitzt der haken?
in dem moment macht´s puff und der fisch is weg!|bigeyes-NEIN,NEIN#q
hatte bis jetzt zwar nur fische bis 70cm am haken, aber das war etwas ganz anderes.
naja, schnell 2 kippen geraucht und weiter.
zack n nachläufer von gut über 60-dat war´s!

naja, heut in hohe düne haben mich die seehunde geärgert-keine fische.
aber morgen, morgen(uns so...) werde ich zusammen mit meiner freundin vom belly aus in der bucht angreifen und dann werde ich sie mir holen(wenn sie nicht im netz hängt).

naja, ich wünsche euch allen mehr glück als ich es in diesem jaht habe...
schönen gruß tom


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann   : Heute
Wo      : Ostsee M/V
Wer     : ich
Wasser : glasklar
Wind    : 4 Bft aus NW
Was     : 1 x 52 cm und 3 x schwimmen wieder


----------



## aalpietscher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin männer`s,

war heute von 10-18Uhr auf Rügen unterwegs.

Tja was soll ich euch berichten|kopfkrat ausser das es mal wieder ne saubere nullnummer war gibt es nix.

Kein kontakt,nix,nix und wieder nix#c

Was solls,a....backen zusammen und weiter.


Gruß....#h


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

moin, 
wer- ich + freundin
wo-westlich wismar
womit-belly
wasser-glasklar
wind- erst ca. 4 nw, dann flaute
was-1*47, 1* zu lütt, eine end 50er hat kurz vorm kescher noch mal die flucht ergriffen und der haken is ausgeschlitzt#q

tja, viel angeln wenig fisch-aber die omi von donnerstag hol ich mir morgen früh ab.

gruß


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Heute in OH: Mehrere, die wieder schwimmen, 1 x 75 entnommen :m

Die Nixfänger-Zeit scheint vorbei :g


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen. Ich bin gestern nach einer Woche aus Dänemark zurückgekommen. Um es kurz zu machen: 

Bis zum Dienstag ging an der Küste wg. der Algen nix, am Mittwoch war ich an der Au und ab Donnerstag war wieder Fisch unter der Küste mit 2 - 6 Fischkontakten pro Tag. Es geht auch in DK wieder los.

Bernd


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hallo leute,

war heute gleich 2 mal los.

heute morgen um 6.00 am wasser gewesen, stehen da doch glatt schon 2.Naja... 30m weiter angefangen und die küste ne stunde hochgewandert.Nix.schon auf dem rückweg nochmal im rucksack gekramt und nen Megabass X-120 von letzten Wolfsbarschfischen gefunden.wenn der auf wölfe geht, dann doch vielleicht auch auf Mefos.Und natürlich kommt es wie  es sein muss , quasi auf dem letzten wurf... peng.Schöne 47er auf den mittleren drilling.
dannach frühstück.|bla:

nach dem frühstück gings dann bei herrlichem wetter mitm belly los.wollte mal schauen was die dorsche so machen.Also erste tour des Jahres und dann auch gleich richtig.
2 Ruten, eine Wurm eine Gummi.
schon beim rauspaddeln kurz nach der zweiten sandbank biss auf gummi.guter fight und nen schöner dorsch kommt hoch, mitm lipgrip gelandet, wow:vik: wenn der mal nicht 70 hat.Naja doch ein bischen verschätz, waren aber 64cm.Netter anfang.:g
also auf wurm ging nix, gar nix, keine platte und kein dorsch.
am ende waren es 12 gute Dorsche die mitdurften, alle auf gummi.

ALso ein traumhafter Sonntag, erst mit Mefo und dann noch Spaß mit den Dorschen im Belly.

beste grüße und ein schönes Frühjahr:k(weil es endlich da ist)


----------



## fischkop29

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Komm auch grad vom fischen wieder...

Wo: Flensburger Außenförde bei Bockholm
Wann: 13-17uhr gebissen um 15uhr
Was: 60er Mefo
Womit: grün-silber Snap 25gr

Der Tag fing schon mal mit geilem Sonnenscheinwetter an... gleich nachm Frühstück um 10uhr los an die Innenförde bei Schausende. 20min geangelt sprang eine schöne, ich schätz mal um die 50, vor meiner Rute. Aber die nächsten 2std kein Biss. Bin dann nochmal am Nachmittag los und dann biss die schönheit so gegen 15uhr. Der Fight hat gute 10min gedauert. 5 spektakuläre Sprünge bis ich sie dann nur leicht gehackt landen konnte. Den drilling konnte ich wegschmeissen. Der war sooo weit aufgebogen. Man hatte ich ein Glück... sie biss ziemlich weit draußen

hier paar pics... sie is schlank aber trotzdem sehr schön... genau 60cm und 3kg



 

 



naher geh ich nochmal los.. vllt kommt ja die ein oder andere nochmal 
also nich aufgeben leutz sie sind da


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Bei trüber Brühe aber geilem Wetter mal wieder,an der Ostküste Rügens, eine Nullnummer geschoben.


----------



## barschkönig

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Ihr habt alle ein Glück, ich war ja nun Gestern in Nardevitz gewesen von 15 Anglern da wurde am ganzen Nachmittag und Abend nur eine Mefo rausgezogen. Ein Grund war der Wind der zum Abend stetig stärker wurde. Ich war nur klitschnass:c Alles in die Wathose reingelaufen#d Blöde Wellen.
Achso hab ich schon erwähnt das ich nichts gefangen habe nur ein Wobbler hab ich abgerissen.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hallo Leute 
Heute in dahme gewesen 
zwischen 15 schlauchbooten nix 
um 6 uhr in wasser gewesen was sehen meine augen alle 2 minuten ein schlauchboot mit 3 mann #q#q#q eine unruhe im wasser unglaublich 
was solls 8 nullnummer #q#q#q und jetzt kommen die borstis 
lg andre


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

....ick durfte zum. nen 53er Fisch von meinem Schwager fotografieren....besser als nix|rolleyes...ansonsten noch Kollege direkt vorm Kescher ne Trutta verloren und ick nen "Ruck" verpasst...bei nahezu null Wind, frühsommerlichen Temperaturen und karibischer Sonne.....Wasser aber immer noch "ar...k...."...glaub bei 5,5°alles Ecke Flensburger Förde  #h

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/4287/mefo10042011002.jpg


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri !

Wann: heute von der Dämmerung bis Mittach
Wo : MB
Wasser: zu ruhig - zu klar
Wind : s.o. , frischte bissel auf , aber da war die Sonne wohl schon zu hoch 
Womit: Blech und Fusselpeitsche 
Was : eine 47er auf Blinker , leider hat sie sich den tobs gleich bis in die Kiemen reingezogen#q und blutete enorm - mußte leider mit . Wo ich doch diesjahr keine unter 70 mehr mitnehmen wollte #c. Dann eine ca. 50er auf Fliege:q , noch ne lütte auf Möresilda , schwimmen wieder .


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

War gestern und heute morgen in Kiel unterwegs und beide Male `ne schöne Nullnummer geschoben#c


----------



## stepco85

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin, war das wochenende auch mal los 

Sa. Kieler Förde 2Std. und eine komplette Nullnummer
So. Ostholsteiner Küste 5Std und fast wieder eine Nullnummer were nicht bei dem letzten Wurf noch dieser fette 63 Sielberbaren eingestiegen

:q:q:q


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: heute 7:15 bis 10:30
Wo : nähe HRO
Wetter: Eigentlich Sonne pur, aber Hochnebel...
Wasser: ziemlich trüb
Wind : er kaum aus SW dann auffrischend auf 3 BFT West
Womit: Snaps/Spöket
Was: 2 Aussteiger + 1 Gröni gelandet, der natürlich wieder schwimmt...

War eigentlich ein hammer geiler morgen... kam an Strand, wasser seeehr trüb, dacht so, na klasse, kupfer kannst vergessen, also nen neuen spöket rausgeholt ganz in schwarz, hat man klasse gesehen und bumm, beim 6ten wurf steigt voll eine ein... war ungefähr 10 sekunden dran, hat sich aber mit einem beherzten sprung (fisch war komplett aus dem wasser raus) befreit und vorbei der spuck, sie war geschätzte 50 bis 60 cm... dann war 2 stunden erstmal funkstille...
hab dann einen weißen snaps (20g)mit 3 rosa punkten ran gemacht... man flog das ding weit mit meiner neuen spinnrute und der neuen 12er geflochtenen schnur...
wind frischte langsam auf...
ungefähr 2 würfe später habe ich dann mal wieder ausgeworfen, war beim einholen, da springt ein wahres monster, leider außer reichweite für mich, aus dem wasser, das hat geklatscht... aber 10 sekunden später muss eine ähnliche bei mir eingestiegen sein... rute also auf halb 9, schöner drill ca 30 sekunden... doch dann, ab!!!!#q 
ich hätte heulen können...
noch während des gleichen einholens dann, zappelte wieder leicht etwas, hm, was ist das denn???
als es näher kam dachte ich zuerst ein wenig kraut, schien sehr rot zu sein, dann 2 oder 3 meter vor mir sah ich dann, es war ein gröni, zwischen 35 und 40, schätzungsweise! war oben rum ziemlich braun... also abgehakt und mit einem schönen gruß an die familie wieder schwimmen gelassen. dann kam noch einmal eine stunde ohne spürbaren fischkontakt ehe ich die heimreise antrat...
der wind machte das auswerfen eh zunehmend schwierig...

aber es war ein sehr schöner start in meine urlaubswoche... so kann es den rest der woche ruhig weiter gehen, ehe ich nächste woche wieder arbeiten muss... hoffentlich spielt wind und wetter auch mit...#h


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Erstmal Petri Heil allen Fängern!!!
Da sind ja wirklich ein paar schöne Fische dabei, auf den letzten Seiten!#6

Nachdem es letzte Woche außer ein paar Anfassern und Nachläufern nicht so gut bei mir lief, hat diese Woche doch ziemlich spektakulär begonnen:

Wegen der Arbeit, konnte ich heut erst gegen 11.00 Uhr ans Wasser. Nach etwa 15 Minuten hatte ich auf einen Pilkmaxx 36 den ersten Einsteiger...und was für einen...sofort merkte ich: ein größerer Fisch! Nach einem heftigen Drill über und unter Wasser zog ich eine schöne Ü60er Mefo über den Kescher...dabei paßte ich einen Moment nicht richtig auf...die Meerforelle machte einen Satz aus dem Netz und hebelte sich dabei vom Haken ab...weg war sie! #d:c...hab ich mich geärgert.:r#q:r Damit stand es 1:0 für die Mefos.

Ca. 10 Minuten später, hing die nächste am Blinker (wieder Pilkmaxx 36), wieder ein schöner Ü60er Fisch. Nach gutem Drill hatte ich sie bis 2m vor mir ran...ich griff nach meinem Kescher...sie drehte sich und hebelte sich los...2:0 für die Mefos!!!|evil:
Dann tat sich mindestens eine Stunde nix mehr, ich wechselte vom Pilkmaxx 36 auf einen Moere Silda in 18g. 
Nach dem fünften Wurf damit...Biss! Ich merkte sofort eine kleinere Mefo...etwa 2m Drill...ab!!! HHHmmmm...3:0 für die Mefos!:r
Nachdem diese Mefo abgegangen ist überprüfte ich den Drilling...ooohhha, der war stumpf! Sofort montierte ich einen nagelneuen Gamakatsu, warf aus...kurbelte etwa 3m ein...und Benngghh, was für ein Biss!
Die ersten Minuten des Drills spielten sich mehr über als unter Wasser ab. Wow, was für ein Drill, die Meerforelle wollte sich kaum bändigen lassen.

Nachdem ihr das springen nicht geholfen hat, versuchte sie eine andere Taktik, sie steuerte voll auf die Buhnen zu und ließ sich davon nicht abhalten. Und hier hat sich wieder einmal bewährt, das ich nach wie vor auf Monofile Schnur setze...raspel, raspel, raspel, immer die Holzbuhne hoch und runter, eine geflochtene hätte das nicht überstanden! Zum Glück konnte ich durch die Buhnen schlüpfen und auf der anderen Seite weiterdrillen. 
Am Ende ging alles gut und die Schönheit ist im Kescher gelandet (danke wathose1980, fürs helfen!#6).

Damit war der Tag gerettet, nach dieser schöne Meerforelle von genau 70 cm sah mein Gesicht so aus: :q

Fischlandmefo hat ein schönes Foto geschossen (siehe unten), Jan, vielen Dank dafür und Petri zu Deiner schönen Mefo, die auch immerhin 62cm war!#6

War heut ein schöner Tag!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Lenkers

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: 10.4.11; 5:00 -7:00 (auch abends, aber =0)
Wo: Ostsee MV zw. Rerik und Bukspitze
Warum: weil ich es seit 3 Jahren versuche und bisher = 0
Womit: Blech und Fussel
Wasser: leicht trüb, wenig Welle
Was: 1 x ne träge 46er cm  

Wann: 11.4.11; 6:00 -8:00
Wo: Ostsee MV zw. Rerik und Bukspitze
Warum: weil ich es seit 3 Jahren versuche und bisher = 1
Womit: Blech und Fussel
Wasser: fast klar, wenig Welle
Was: 1 x ne flotte 45ger cm  

Nächstes Jahr, irgendwann vor Ostern versuche ich es wieder. Oder wenn es zu sehr juckt auch früher ...

TL at all
Lenker


----------



## Ulli HH

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin Leutz,

dickes Petri an die Fänger!! Schöne Fische.
War selber am Sonntag los in der Hohwachter Bucht. Morgens um 6.30 Uhr am Wasser. Leichter Wind, gerade richtig zum Mefo angeln, allerdings war das Wasser doch noch recht trüb vom Sturm. Naja, wat soll man gross erzählen, der Tag brachte leider nur einen Nachläufer und einen zaghafter Anfasser das wars. Mein Kumpel hatte wenigstens mal nen kurzen Drill bis auch diese Mefo sich verabschiedete. War zwar kein Riese aber das Adrenalin war trotzdem am kochen. Gegen 15.30 Uhr haben wir dann aufgeben mit nem schönen Sonnenbrand im Gesicht und auf den Händen. Der nächste Fangtag kommt bestimmt.
Also dann, macht euch auf ans Wasser!!

Gruss Ulli


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

War heute auch wieder los.

nach der 60er und 71er von lezter woche nun nochmal 41 und 70cm.

man man man mein bestes frühjahr bislang.

die kleine musste ich mitnehmen , da sie sich ein den wobbler ein bischen sehr tief reingezogen hat.

wieder beide fische auf megabass x-120.is komisch aber ich fische ab jetzt mehr mit richtigen wobblern.

beste grüße


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

petri,das habe ich dir aber schon am wasser gesagt.war ja live dabei:vik:.bei mir hat es leider nur für 2mefos gereicht,eine 40er und ne ne knappe 50er.ein paar anfasser waren auch noch dabei.konnten aber beide wieder schwimmen.morgen gehts ja mit uns beiden weiter.es ist schon manchmal verwunderlich.mal beißen sie hintereinander weg,und manchmal stehst du 3stunden und es passiert garnichts.morgen auf ein neues.petri an alle fänger.bis nachher steinbutt#h


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

So, ich komme gerade vom Mefokindergartenaufmischen wieder! |uhoh::vik:

Wollte heute so früh wie möglich los, damit ich noch vor sturm am wasser bin, hab es dann geschafft um 7 an der gleichen stelle wie gestern zu sein... naja, vllt 200m weg von der gestrigen stelle... wind war aber schon bei 4 bft und der regen war auch schon da...#q
aber okay, hab mich dann im wasser, hinter einen geschützen sandvorsprung gestellt und quasi parallel zum strand eine mehr oder weniger geschütze bucht abgefischt... den wind und den regen im rücken, flog der weiße snaps (20g) auch gut seine 100 meter weit... sodass es da wo er aufkam auch schon ein wenig tiefer war!
so, erster wurf, bumm... erster fisch!!! |supergri ich dachte eigentlich, mensch, vllt verirrt sich ja mal einer, aber damit habe ich echt nicht gerechnet... ob sie maßig war oder nicht , keine ahnung... also zurück, nach rutenmaß hätte sie es evtl gerade so gehabt, aber im zweifel für den angeklagten...
das ganze ging dann noch 5 weitere male so... alle zwischen 30 und 40 cm... ungefähr!
ja, was soll ich sagen, ich kam also aus dem stauen nicht mehr raus... 6 grönis in 70 min!!!  das war ein geiler start in den tag!!! |rolleyes
hätte gern noch weiter gemacht, aber der wind wurde gerade immer heftiger und ich war auch ziemlich durchnässt... also ab nach hause, jetzt geht es erstmal in die wanne!!!! #h


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri....

6 Fische in 70 min...

ich glaub bei mach einem sieht die quote wohl deutlich schlechter aus... :q so wie im januar diesen jahres, da stand ich wohl bei 0 fischen in 2000 min|uhoh: #h

aber egal...

Wann: 11.4. 17.30 - 21.00
Wo : Mecklenburger Bucht
Wasser: zu ruhig - zu klar ...@ Kraft...den muss ich mir merken
Wind : irgend ne mischung aus w-N-o 1-2 
Womit: Blech 
Was : eine 46er auf Bornholmepillen Durchläufer , denk noch so, ach , die is zu lütt, setzte schön wieder rein... keine ahnung, ob das an dem freien Driling des Durchläufers lag, aber die hatte den drilling extrem verhaftet, und da ich keine blutkonserve parat hatte, ging sie "leider" mit...#q#q#q


----------



## taz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März*

Etwas verspätet:

Wer: Kumpel und ich
Wann: 2.4.2011, 6:00-19:00 Uhr
Wo: Kieler Förde
Wetter: sonnig, 2-3 Windstärken
Wasser: klar
Köder: Blinker, Fliege
Fische: 3

Erste Mefo auf Blinker, zweite an der Fliegenpeitsche, dritte mit Sbirolino/Shrimp-Fliege.
Alle untermaßig oder noch gefärbt, also wieder reingesetzt...


----------



## ole van der see

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

moinsen männers !
das ist ein nachtrag vom letzten sonntag:
habe in OH meine erste mefo gefangen und bin nun voll im fieber!!!
es war zwar nur eine 42er doch der tag war einfach super gut!
gebissen hat sie auf einen snap grün /silber.
würde gerne morgen wieder los und das in der nähe von kiel vieleicht hat ja jemand einen tip wo ich noch ab 18:30 noch was werde kann?!
sea you ole


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Gestern in DK, ne schöne blitzeblanke 60ér abgestaubt.
:q
Ansonsten zur Info: Wasser kristallklar, Algen nur auf den Steinen und vereinzelt kleine "Inseln" mit bereits verschimmelnden Algen.
Alles alles i.O.


Greetz

Mirco


----------



## dipsydiver

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: 10.04.2011  ca.19.30
Wo: Rügen , Nardewitz
Wasser: klar, ruhig
Wind: W/NW 1-2
Womit:Hansen Lotus 18g in Kupfer mit biggi schwarz
Was: 1 x 46 cm (releast), 1 x 67 cm , 3,8 kg :vik:
Warum: weil ich dieses Jahr einfach mal dran war.

Fahre jedes Jahr einmal (sind von uns aus fast 900 km) mit 2 Kumpels für 3-4 Tage nach Rügen zum Meerforellenangeln.

Grüsse an alle#h
Gerd


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

77cm Milchner
noch im Wasser freigelassen.

75er springend


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich konnte mich heute auch endlich entschneidern!
Nachdem ich dieses Jahr gefühlte 50 mal am Wasser war hat es heute morgen endlich geklappt und ich habe eine 65er MeFo verhaften können. Der Wecker hat um 5:15 Uhr geklingelt und gegen 5:45 Uhr war ich in Göhren am Wasser. Der perfekte Morgen. Kaum Wind, klares Wasser und die Sonne ging gerade auf. Am ersten Spot erst mal beim zweiten Wurf den Blinker versenkt. Nächster Spot auch nichts. Dann am dritten Spot aber auf einmal ein ziemlicher Schlag in der Rute. Und nach ein paar Minuten war der Silberbarren an Land. Jetzt weiß ich wieder, wie es sich anfühlt Fisch zu fangen. :vik:
Gruß Boris


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moinsen....Ich hatte heute ein ca. 60er Absteiger in der Lübecker Bucht....Hoffentlich erholt er sich, der sah echt fertig aus....


----------



## ole van der see

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

moin moin
heuteabend von 19-21 uhr war ich an der kielerförde unterwegs.
eine knallte mir recht schnell auf den snap grün/silber ist aber am ende im sprung ausgehagt und weg .
1 nachläufer
1 anfasser
...so kann das wochenende beginnen!
petri ole


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Unverhofft kommt oft.
Ich wurde doch gestern Abend von meinem Nachbarn noch zu einer 2 Stündigen Bootstour gebeten weil er nicht allein los wollte.Und was soll ich sagen. Traumwetter kein Wind und glatte See.Nach etwa 30min am Platz etwa 25m vom Boot weg eine kleine Welle ,Eisen in die Richtung zweimal kurbeln Rute krumm.
Am Ende war eine Schönheit mehr im Boot... 67 cm und 3,75 kg schwer


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Da fehlt doch noch das Foto ,leider nur aus der Küche.


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: 16.04.2011 16:00 - 20:30 Uhr
Wo: westlich HRO
Wasser: leicht angetrübt
Wind: West 1-2, später SW ablandig
Womit: geheimer Geheimköder 13 g Wobbler in Blau - Weiß

Was: 1 x 60 cm - 2,45 kg,  2 x Mitte 40, die schwimmen weiter


Mein Lieblingsrevier war bis auf einen Teilbereich von etwa 500 / 600  m mit Netzen zugepflastert, so weit man sehen konnte = Fahnen. #q  Nicht mal 100 m vom Ufer entfernt. Die stehen seit gestern, hoffe der Raubfischer holt seine Netze heute noch ein.

In besagter Lücke gefischt und das mit Erfolg.


Eine kleine Trutte ist in einiger Entfernung in voller Länge aus dem Wasser gesprungen, wollte zeigen was sie drauf hat. Eine weitere beim rumspielen keine 6 / 7 m von mir entfernt beobachtet, war mit einem Mal weg und sprang dann etwa 3 m neben mir aus dem Wasser. Tolle Erlebnisse heute im Wasser. #h


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Nachtrag vom 16.04.2011

Strand 1 : 9 - 13 Uhr mit der Fusselrute werfen geübt. Aber leider ohne jeglichen Fischkontakt. Zum Glück, ich glaube das hätte mich völlig überfordert...:m

Strand 2: 13 - 19.30 mit der Blechpeitsche immer Richtung Horizont. 1 x 45cm schwimmt aber wieder weil das Fusselwerfen so gut geklappt hat. Zur Feier des Tages sozusagen...

|wavey:


----------



## meeresprofi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

16.04. 8.00-11.00 Eckernförder Bucht

Köder: Möre-Silda Gold-Rot

2 Mefo, 49 und 54 cm

Bild leider nur noch von den bereits ausgenommenen Exemplaren.


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

So wieder zurück aus dem Land der Meerforellen:vik:
Kurze vorabinfo 41 Mefos mit 9 Leuden von Sa 9.4.-Fr 15.4. wurden verhaftet und die meisten gingen auf Juletree#6 Auch Flash 9 und Wooly waren erfolgreich.
Heut Abnd gibts mehr|wavey:


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

So hier dann der zweite Teil: 
Gefischt wurde in einen 40-60km Umkreis um Ystad an traumhaften Stränden,gegen die Staberhook vom Untergrund her platter Sandstrand ist.Den janzen Tag durch Geröll und Findlinge waten ,das man abends in der Unterkunft immer noch nen torkeligen Gang wie aufen Fischkutter bei Windstärke 6 hat|uhoh:
Gemütliches aufstehen war angesagt ,um 7.30 uffstehen ,was Futtern und dann Abflug so das wir um 9.00 am Wasser waren.Und denn gings rund bis Abends um 20.00Uhr.Das Wasser hatte so um 5°C und war gröstenteils glasklar mit Sichtweiten die für Taucher phantastisch waren.
Leider nich für uns,wir haben aus diesem Grund mit überlangen Vorfächern von 4,5-5m fischen müssen.Wind gabs überwiegend für Linkswedler,so das die Hälfte der Trüppe an einigen Tagen ordendlich zu kämpfen hatte und nur Beachcast möglich war.Windstärke von Ententeichwetter bis 4bft gab es abwechselnd über die ganze Woche verteilt .Fast die ganze Woche hatten wir supi Wetter bis auf Dienstag ....Dauerregen den janzen Tag.
Tat der Sache aber keinen Abbruch,gefischt wurde trotzdem.
Gefischt wurde ausschlieslich mit Fusselrute,haben sich alle durchgebissen.Einer hat in der Zeit sogar noch das Linkswedeln gelernt#6
Durchschnitsgröße der Fische lag bei 60-70cm,wobei auch Ü80er gefangen wurden .Zweimal gabs Schnurbruch ,wobei bei meinem ne Forelle so derb beim einstrippen in die Fliege gaballert ist , mir ein 30er Tippet glatt durchgerissen wurde und mir 10m Fliegenschnur wie ausm Katapult abgefeuert entgegengeschossen kamen|bigeyes
Auch ein Traumfisch der Kategorie90 ging bei einem Kollegen noch verlohren nachdem sie ihm kurz mit der Schwanzflosse zugewunken hatte und sich selbst releaste:c:c:c
Mitgenommen haben wir 5 Fische wovon zwei zum Abendbrot verspeist wurden,der Rest ist nach Good old Germany eingewandert.
Wie schon gesagt gabs die meisten Fische auf Jule,der rest verteilt sich auf Flash 9,Polar Magnus,Wooly Variante,und Garnele.
Der gute Spruch von unseren Küsten "Pink geht immer" zog hier nicht.Gedeckte Farben waren gröstenteils angesagt.
Geziehltes an und abfischen großer Findlinge brachte auch sehr häufig Fisch. Werde ich hier jetzt auch ausprobieren,auf jeden Fall hab ich einiges in Punkto Fliegenwahl für mich lernen können und in zukunft etwas selektiver in meiner Box zur Auswahl gehen. 
Näxtes Jahr gehts weiter,ich hoffe mal ohne Vollbad für mich|wavey:


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: Heute 19.04 von 6-12uhr
Wo:    DK / Als
Wetter: wind aus süd 2 windstärken
Womit: Fusselrute
Was:  1x 54cm 

So dank eines Freien Tages konnte ich heute morgen um halb 6 aufbrechen um nach Als zu fahren, bis ca. 12 uhr war ich der einzigste am strand was für eine ruhe... 
hatte einige vorsichtige Anfasser konnte diese aber leider nicht verwirklichen nach 2 stunden entschloss ich mich mich auf dem weg zu machen zum (riff) ca 1,5km Fußweg  dort angekommen gleich nach dem 4ten Wurf wurde ich belohnt |supergri  eine schöne 54er Mefo um 12 machte ich mich wieder auf dem rückweg zum auto... 

ein herlicher Tag Sonne sonne sonne wenig Wind klares Wasser .

So freitag und Sonntag gehts wieder los .... #h

allen anderen fängern ein Großes Petri .

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## seiman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

War Sonntag und heute auch mal wieder los.

Wo: Beide Male Flensburger Innenförde.
Was: Sonntag nen 71er Absteiger. Man tat der mir leid, der alte Hungerhaken. Beim wieder wegschwimmen, wollte ich erst schieben...|kopfkrat
Heute 3x Silber, alles zwischen 40 und 45. Wurden für das nächste Jahr markiert.
Womit: 10g Möresilda (kupferrot)
Wasser: erst nen ganz komischer Film auf der Oberfläche, dadrunter leicht angetrübt...

Beide Male waren einige Fische an der Oberfläche zu beobachten. Grundsätzlich sind in der Innenförde auch noch viele Braune und Absteiger unterwegs, scheint dieses Jahr alles ein bißchen später zu sein.

Petri an Alle!
seiman


----------



## Jo Black

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin Moin,
Diesen Fisch auf pinke Fliege habe ich letzten Montag in OH
gefangen, vollgestopft mit Heringen, knappe 60 cm ....
    Haut was rrraus !


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

nach 3 Jahren Mefo Fischen die erste "richtige"..:vik: 

Was: 71cm, 40-45cm releast
Wann: gestern ca 12 Uhr
Wetter: Sommer
Wind: 0 
Wo: Rügen Nordwest
Womit: grün-silber-Eisen
Sicht: klar wie ein Bergsee


----------



## Hornburg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hallo zusammen!
Nachdem ich nur wenig Fangberichte lese, schließe ich mich an, damit man weiß, was los ist:
Sonntag bis Donnerstag diese Woche 3 Stunde jeden morgen:
Strände: Geltiner Bucht, Flensburger Förde:
Falshöft, Klevelücke, Habernis, Bockholmwik
5 Nullnummern :c
Nun warte ich weiter auf meine erste Mefo.#q

An dieser Stelle "Danke!" an seiman und Thomas Zier für die Tipps und Hilfen!
In Gelting Mole habe ich einen Fischer gefragt. Der hatte eine einzige Mefo und sagte, dass im Februar gut was los war, aber z. Z. ist Ruhe.

Gruß
Hornburg


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hallo zusammen,

vor ein paar Tagen gefangen, vom Ufer auf Kurzdistanz! 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Erik69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Was: Nüscht....
Wann: Heute von 10-13 uhr
Wetter: Sonne Satt
Wind: OST
Wo: Sierksdorf
Womit: Wobbler und Blech
Sicht: angetrübt..
Moin also es ist Ostern Familie geschnappt und zu Oma und Opda nach Scharbeutz zum Ostereiern sammeln gefahren und Zack schön 3 Stunden angeln in Sierksdorf ist um 10 in Sierksdorf angekommen und Ostwind sei dank ganz allein. 
Um 13 Uhr wieder mal meine Schnur vertüdelt also raus und schön in der 15 Minuten in der Sonne Schnur entwirrt dann schaue ich hoch und sehe wie 3 schwachmaten dierekt neben mir ins Wasser gehen!!! das muss man sich mal vorstellen 3 km strecke ganz frei und die honks kommen direkt zu mir. da war ich baff.
also die familie vom ostereier suchen aus scharbeutz abgeholt und wieder nach hause gefahren.
habt ihr so was schon mal erlebt? Es ist alles frei und die kommen zu mir als wäre ich ein Fischfinder....


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Mensch Erik...musst wohl was anziehendes an dir haben...
Aber solche Typen hast immer mal dabei....*die Geier*

Anbei mal ein paar Bilder aus Südschweden von vor einer Woche...
Der Addi hatte bereits zum Teil berichtet....kurz gesagt es war der
*Hammer*:vik::vik::vik::vik:
Tolle Reviere...Riff an Riff..knochenbrecher Strände...

Anhang anzeigen 160104
Anhang anzeigen 160107

Anhang anzeigen 160105
Anhang anzeigen 160106


Gruß Thomas


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri allen Mefoanglern. Wir haben Ostern auch genutzt, um zwischen Kappeln und Flensburg ein paar Truttas zu fangen....viele Nachläufer gab es und abgefallene Fische...aber ab und an blieb was hängen...

http://img860.*ih.us/img860/7633/mefotour23240411015neu.jpg

http://img40.*ih.us/img40/7760/mefotour23240411neu.jpg

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/5787/mefotour23240411010.jpg

http://img26.*ih.us/img26/5492/mefotour23240411011.jpg

Wünsche noch schöne Ostern mit großen blanken Fischen|wavey:


----------



## Wild Experience

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Einen Gruß vom Club der Nixfänger...:vik:

Wann: Gestern, 11-18h
Wo: Fehmarn/Westseite
Warum: War geplant, das Wetter war geil
Wasser: Ich konnte den Grund sehen!
Was: Nix, nix und wieder nix!!!

Es  waren ca 10 Angler am Strand, konnte keinen ausmachen, der etwas an den  Haken bekommen hat. Allen, mit denen ich gesprochen habe, erging es  wie mir... So langsam frage ich mich, ob Mefos was mit Nixen gemeinsam  haben..|kopfkrat
Positiv war, das die Fischereiaufsicht kontrolliert hat. Ist mir auf Fehmarn das erstemal passiert:m

Gruß
Mono
& Petri allen die Glück hatten!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

hallo leute 
endlich wieder zuhause ostern auf der insel gewesen 
viele kleine fische sind gefangen worden 
ich hatte die ganzen tage nix
13 nullnummern  jetzt :c
egal die hornpieper kommen und endlich hab ich mal wieder erfolg :vik:
lg andre


----------



## armyn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

moin
mir gings genau so
freitag angekommen , ab an strand , nach n paar würfen ne ü 60 verloren und das wars dann auch 
so ist mefo-angeln


----------



## Shez

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Huhu zusammen,

war am Wochenende 2 mal am Wasser für jeweils 2 Stunden und konnte einen Grönländer verzeichnen und ansonsten war nix los. Ander Angler die ich während meines uurlaubs getroffen habe konnten auch nichts verzeichnen. Ich bin mehr mit meiner Familie die Strände abgefahren als geangelt. Doch irgendwie war nirgends was zu sehen. Sierksdorf, Neustadt, Heiligenhafen, Sehlendorf , Weissenhaus....nickes. Habe wohl um die 25 Angler gesprochen ...kein Fisch 
Nuja villeicht geht ja noch was in den nächsten Tagen. werde am Mittwoch auf jedenfall nochmal los.
@Andre . Na da bin ja nicht der einzige der dieses Jahr nur kleine oder nix an den haken bekommt  Kommt schon wieder was! 

Gruß Shez


----------



## holzwurm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann : K-Freitag
Wo : Rügen ,Rugeshus u Dranske
Was: ich nichts, Angelpartner : ne ende 40er ( C&R ) U ne 71er
womit : Kupfer 
Wasser : Klar 6,5grad
Wind : 3 Ost

Die Sache zur 71er: 
wir gingen den Strand entlang und vor einem Findling sagte er zu mir wir packen jetzt unsere Köderboxen aus und jeder gibt dem anderen aus seiner Box einen Köder und sagt warum.
Ich gab ihm aus seiner Box nen Kupferblinker ( Sonne usw )
er gab mir nen Grünen Fight
tja dann schnell nen Petri und ins Wasser mit ca 7m abstand 
3 Wurf: peng ne feiste 71er :vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Mal wieder was erfreuliches: 55iger Silber und 45iger Dorsch... Weitermachen #6


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann : 25.04. Ostermontag
Wo : Wismarer Bucht
wer: elbtwister und ich
Was: elbtwister (Jörg |wavey eine 46-er, ich nichts
womit : Snaps in Kupfer, rot-schwarz und grün-weis 
Wasser : Klar 5,5 - 11 grad
Wind : NO 3-4 später abnehmend 2 bf

Wir waren am frühen Morgen um 05:00 Uhr bereits im Wasser. Eine ordentliche Welle umspülte immer und immer wieder unseren gesammten Körper. 
Eigentlich dachten wir, daß im ersten Morgengrauen der Dorsch unter Land sein müßte, aber dem war leider nicht so. 
Allerdings konnten wir unsere Blinker gegen den Wind auch nicht auf die erforderliche Weite bringen. Gegen 07:30 hatte ich einen starken Biß. Ich rief noch kurz zu Jörg rüber, er stand gut 15 m von mir entfernt, daß ich gerade einen Biß hatte, da rief er:  FISCH !
Kurz darauf war die Mefo im Kescher. Jörg meinte, daß es jetzt wohl los geht mit den Trutten. Aber leider war dem nicht so, denn es sollte der letzte Fischkontakt des Tages bleiben.
Auch ein Stellenwechsel in eine flachere Bucht, daß Wasser hatte dort 11°C und einige "Nackedeis" |bigeyes stürzten sich in die Fluten, brachte nicht den erhofften Erfolg. Aber ein schöner Tag war es dennoch, gell Jörg!?  #6:q

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin,
war die Osterwoche mit Familie an der Küste in OH.

Es gab 3 Fische Ü60 einer davon braun der noch im Wasser abgehakt wurde und 9 Fische von 20-50cm.4 davon sind zum Abendessen geblieben. Alle Fische mit der Fliegenrute überwiegend morgens und abends. Als Beifang gab es noch drei große Dorsche und einen Babyplattfisch.Bei den Spinnfischern lief es nicht so gut.
Grüße Maik


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

gestern nullnummer auf dem fischland... so klares wasser wie gestern habe ich noch nie gesehen... sagt mal, wo sind die mefos eigentlich, wenn nicht oktober bis april ist? in tieferen wassern??? |kopfkrat


----------



## bgolli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hallo,

war gestern auch vor Ahrenshoop los. Das Wasser war wirklich unglaublich klar. - Hatte einen Anfasser aber nix verwertbares, zweimal zippelzappel ... das wars.

Wo warst Du denn unterwegs?

Morgen gehts wieder zurück nach Paderborn/Bielefeld. Sind in der zweiten Hälfte der Sommerferien wieder für drei Wochen bei meinen Eltern in Langendamm. Mal schauen, vielleicht klappt es vorher nochmal auf Hornhecht ;-)

Viele Grüsse und Petri, werde Deine Fänge mal aus der Ferne beobachten ;-)

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moinsen,
war auch mal wieder mit nem Freund an der Küste. ( OH )
3 x Silberling keiner größer als 43 div. anfasser und Nachläufer.
1 x Alulatte dazu mega Wellen und Wind

so also ran ans Wasser

Gruß aus HH


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Hallo,

nachdem ich über Ostern viel Arbeiten mußte und mich in den letzten Tagen der ständig anhaltende kräftiger Nordostwind hier bei mir nicht ans Wasser gelassen hat, waren nun heute endlich die Bedingungen wieder günstig, so daß ich mit der Spinnrute an die Küste konnte.

Das Wasser war durch den Wind der letzten Tage immer noch recht trübe und ich war mir nicht sicher ob da überhaupt was gehen würde!?

Zwei Stunden tat sich dann auch erstmal nix, doch dann gabs plötzlich einen "Einschlag" in der Rute und wenig später konnte ich eine wunderschöne, "rundgefutterte" Meerforelle über den Kescher führen.

Später hatte ich dann noch zwei "leichte Anfasser". 

"Hornhecht-Kontakt" gabs übrigends heute noch keinen!

Wann: 03.05.2011, 10.00 bis 14.00 Uhr
Wo: Ostsee bei Zingst
Wind: ganz leichte Briese aus Nord, später NordWest
Wasser: leichtes "Wassergekräusel", ziemlich trübe
Was: 1 x Meerforelle 49cm
Womit: Pilkmaxx 36

Gruß Heiko


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Hallo Heiko,

herzliches Petri Heil!
Komme gerade von Rügen- glatte Nullnummer.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

wollte mich nochmal melden,zwecks gestern,wo ich los wollte.hatte ne 51er und ne etwa 35er mefo.und wieder nen schönen dorsch.fahre 2stunden wieder los.erst auf dorsch,und dann auf mefo.merkt euch den 17.mai vor,da ist vollmond.da macht das aangeln richtig laune.petri an steinbutt.steinbutt denk an donnerstag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!da machen wir die ostsee unsicher


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Wann: Heute Morgen, 4:30 - 8:30 Uhr
Wo: E-Bay
Warum: erübrigt sich
Wer: Ich & Kumpel
Wetter: Ost schräg auflandig, 3-5
Womit: Spinne & 15g Hansen Fight grün Silber
Was: Diverse Bisse & Nachläufer und 1 x 45cm Silber
Warum: Es gibt nichts Schöneres an einem Samstag Morgen im Mai

Tach Leutz,

Durfte heute endlich mal wieder nach 3 1/2 Stunden vergeigter Bisse und bewunderter Nachläufer ein Stück Silber an meinen Gürtel hängen. Mit 45 cm kein Riese, aber dick und rund, fast schon wie eine Sommermefo. Die ersten Alulatten durften wir auch schon drillen, teilweise in ansehnlichen Größen, aber keine hat es bis zum Kescher geschafft. Alles in allem endlich mal wieder ein Tag mit Sonne und reichlich Gezuppel an der Rutenspitze. Die Forelle hatte übrigens fast ausschliesslich Sprotten getankt #t

Gruß,

RM


----------



## ole van der see

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

nachtrag von freitag abend:
gezählte 12 man im wasser und stundenlang nix!
habe dann selbst noch einen austeiger gehabt da ich zulange mit mir gehadert habe ob ich sie versuchen sollte mit der hand von meinem silber grünen snap zunehmen oder doch zu netzen(hätte eh gerade mal die 40 geknackt).habe denn noch einen fliegenschmeisser mit n horni gesehen (schwatte fliege.)

ach ja und noch mal vielen dank für einen unbekannten fliegen fischer,welcher mir gleich 8 fliegen schenkte
!!!DANKE!!!


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Hallo#h,

hier vor Zingst sind nun inzwischen auch die Hornhechte eingetroffen! Ich war heut wieder mit der Spinnrute an der Küste und konnte 5 davon landen.
Wie beim Hornhechtangeln üblich, stiegen weitere im Drill aus.|uhoh:

Mefos gab's heut leider keine!#d

Wann: 09.05.2011, 10.00 bis 14.00 Uhr
Wo: Ostsee bei Zingst
Wind: frischer, immer mehr zunehmender Wind aus Ost
Wasser: Wellen, leicht trüb
Was: 5 x Hornhechte
Womit: Möre Silda, Plikmaxx 36

Gruß Heiko


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

moin,
Wann: 09.05.2011, 18.00bis 21.30 Uhr
Wo: ostsee bei rostock
Wind:  zunehmender Wind aus Ost(3-4)
Wasser: Wellen, leicht trüb
Was: 8 Hornhechte, 1Lütte Forelle
Womit: Schnaps in 25gr
Wer:Freundin und Ich

Meine Freundin hatte noch ne end 40er dran, die is aber gesprungen wie n teufel und hat sich dabei natürlich verabschiedet...:c
ich hatte dann noch ne kleine40+ -schwimmt natürlich wieder

naja, sie sind noch da und zwar schön fett|rolleyes


schönen gruß tom


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Moinsinger,

War heute Abend noch mal für 1 1/2 Stunden mit der Wedelgerte los und durfte tatsächlich einen Fisch drillen 
Leider keine Trutte, sondern einen gerade maßigen Dorsch, der natürlich wieder schwimmt. Eigentlich müssten erfahrungsgemäß jetzt auch seine großen Brüder langsam an den üblichen verdächtigen Stellen auftauchen, aber bislang ... mal das Wochenende abwarten

#h


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai 2011*

Wann: Heute Abend, 20:30 - 22:00
Wo: Ebay
Wer: Ich und Kumpel
Womit: Brown Bugger an der WF8
Was: 1 Aussteiger ca. 40 - 45
Warum: Wochenende gebührend ausklingen lassen

Einfach ein genialer Abend:

Die Stimmung an der Küste hatte Niesel, Nebel, Wind von Links, Ententeich, Wind von rechts und ablandigen Wind zu bieten und war alles andere als langweilig.
Dazu sprangen 2 Trutten in Wurfweite, die wir aber nicht erfolgreich kontaktieren konnten. Einen Horni konnte ich bis kurz vor die Füße drillen. Dann zogen plötzlich hinter der Sandbank Schweinswale an uns vorbei. Letztlich dann ein Widerstand beim Einstrippen und das so geliebte Rütteln einer Trutte an der Oberfläche. Leider konnte ich auch den Fisch nicht in Empfang nehmen, es war so aber wohl auch schonender für den Silberling.

Gruß,

Felix #h


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

Gestern ging meine reise mal wieder an die küste 
um 16 uhr im wasser gewesen und ein horni nach den anderen konnte ich verhaften auf einer grauen garnele 
bis zum abend hatte ich ca 30 stück davon habe ich 10 mitgenommen 
weihnachsgeschenke für die nachbarn 
endlich fing die dämmerung an und die ersten fische zeigten sich denn auch 
in der dämmerung fing ich denn endlich meine erste meerforelle dieses jahr :vik:das war eine astreine silberne schönheit :g wo ich sie gesehen hatte haben meine beine ganz schön gezittert 
so viel angst hatte ich das ich diesen fisch verletze 
da sie gerade mal 20cm groß war 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

gestern abend on tour gewesen  paar alulatten kammen an der fliege sonst nix 
freitag gehts weiter #6
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

Mir hat`s am Montag Morgen auf Als die Schnur aus der Hand gerissen, nachdem ich einen Ring angeworfen habe und eigentlich mit nichts gerechnet habe, da die Fliege so ca. 7m vor dem Ring landete. Aber die Zicken bekommen doch eine ganze Menge mit. Fakt bleibt, dass ich den Hammerbiss nicht verwerten konnte und mich noch immer ein wenig über einen so offensichtlichen Anfängerfehler ärgern kann. Eigentlich war der Morgen sehr angenehm und ruhig, und dann ruiniert so ein Fehlbiss die Stimmung |kopfkrat wieso eigentlich???


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

Moin!

Ich habe heute in der Kifö kurz vorm dunkelwerden ne schöne 50er auf meinen "Dorschkiller" erwischt. 
War echt super!!! Fischen mit Beschallung vom feisten(Kieler Woche)!

schönen Gruß Sebastian


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Hallo Leute 
gestern abend in weissenhauss gewesen gefischt habe ich von 21uhr bis 1,00 uhr gefangen habe ich eine kleine mefo und ein biss hatte ich 
denn pause und um 4,00 noch mal angegriffen 
ich konnte keine mehr bekommen 
fliege war ne pinke bombe 
ein blech fischer konnte ne fette 68cm bekommen geiler fisch 
lg andre


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Sommernachtstraum!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juli 2011*

Petri Bamse! Bei mir ging auch was...

 Wer: Der Ich
  Wo: Kieler Förde
  Wann: Sonntag Abend
  Was: 1 x 46 und 1 x Ü60 verloren 
  Warum: Weil ich Idiot keinen Kescher dabei hatte
  Vomit: Möre Silda (Kupfer)

  Nicht gerade die Traumjahreszeit für die Jagd auf Mefos, aber nur der Köder im Wasser fämgt , und Sucht ist nun mal Sucht. Also auf zum Meeresforellenfischen an der heimischen Ostseeküste!

  Da ich heute zum ersten Mal mit Schusskopf angeln wollte (Danke noch mal für die Runningline, Andre!), nahm ich sicherheitshalber neben der Mückenrute auch die Spinnflitze mit, falls das alles aus irgendwelchen Gründen doch nicht so gut funzen sollte. Meine Sorgen sollten sich aber schnell zerstreuen, der SK flutschte durch die Ringe wie ein Stück Seife in der Badewanne. Einzig mein aus Zeitnot schnell zusammengezimmerter Übergang zur Runningline mit einem Gewebeschlauch statt Schrumpfschlauch und Lötkolben erwies sich als subptimal, besonders beim Doppelzug im Übergangsbereich. Da muss ich wohl noch mal ran!

  Als ich das Trübe vor mir einigermaßen durchgekämmt hatte, wollte ich mal mit Blech jenseits der Brackwasserkante mein Glück versuchen, und wurde gleich beim 5. Wurf auf 90m Weite angegriffen! Das Kopfschütteln war eindeutig, ebenso die heftigen Fluchten: Hier war Mutti am Band! Es dauerte gefühlte 8-10 Minuten, bis ich den Fisch einigermaßen nahe am Ufer hatte, und da ich den Kescher mal wieder nicht dabei hatte, wollte ich ihn stranden. Zu meinem Entsetzen stellte ich (erst jetzt) fest, dass der Uferbereich voller Blasentang war, und so kam, was kommen musste: Im Ufersaum ging der Fisch ab!!! Ich hatte Ihn sogar noch in der Hand, konnte ihn aber nicht halten! Der war sommerpummelig und definitiv Ü60! Meine Flüche konnte man wohl bis DK hören, und meine Laune war für die nächste halbe Stunde mächtig im Keller! Interessant war, dass ich auch genauso lange noch extrem Adrenalin spüren konnte.

  Wieder die Fliegenpeitsche in der Hand, dachte ich noch bei mir, ob der weiße Multenfussel im Restlicht wohl noch seinen Dienst täte, da sah ich ca. 4m hinter meinem Front Taper einen Schwall, und kurze Zeit später gab es Widerstand beim Einstrippen! Angehauen , und schon im nächsten Drill. Leider zeigte sich kurze Zeit später, dass die Forelle einen langen Schnabel hat. Also kein wirklicher Ersatz für das, was ich da gerade durchgemacht hatte.
  Aber ich durfte auch noch mal Forelle drillen. Wieder mit Blech, und wieder auf ca. 90m Distanz fiel nochmal eine auf den guten alten Onkel Silda rein. Die war zwar deutlich kleiner, aber dennoch schaffte ich dieses Mal die gut genährte 46er erstaunlicherweise doch durch den Blasentang, bevor der Haken sich löste.

  TL,

  Euer Reverend


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Moin,


ich war heute zum "Streetfishing" mit der Fliegenrute kurz vor der Haustür. Eigentlich wollte ich Makrelen fangen. Aber der zweite Wurf brachte eine runde 45er Steelhead.






Eine Makrele ging noch im Drill verloren und nach einer halben Stunde war ich wieder zu Hause. |wavey:


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## maxe-hh

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Gestern mit Erik los gewesen.

Wo: Sierksdorf
Wann: Ca. 19-22
Womit: Erik zuerst mit Fliege später mit Wobbler, Ich mit Blinker und Springer
Was: Erik leider nix, Ich zwei kleine Hornhecht (gehakt)
Wind: Sehr wenig, zwischendurch Windstill
Wetter: Erst etwas Nieselregen, dann klarte es auf und bewölkte sich wieder

War nen schöner Abend, leider waren die Hornies nur kurz anwesend und liessen mit der Grösse zu wünschen übrig.

Gruss Max


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> hmmm... wenn ich das alles so lese, ich will auch mal wieder... aber wenn das wetter zum angeln passen würde, dann ist der starnd voll mit badegästen!!! .......




komisch......gestern (und mit Sicherheit auch heute) waren selbst die reinen Badestrände menschenleer.......
Irgendwas machst Du falsch 

Und Jari.....nix für ungut, aber nach der Ersten schon gleich einen Ratschlag zur besten Beisszeit rauszuhaun zeugt von echtem Selbstbewusstsein |rolleyes

Beisszeit ist den ganzen Tag.....
Dieser Drill fand bei etwa 25 Grad Lufttemperatur gegen 14:00 Uhr statt  #h

ach ja.....und an Naturstränden sind selten Badegäste


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Moin zusammen,

Nachtrag gestern und heute.

Je 2 mal Silber und noch ein paar kleine.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

@ Heringsfresser

Jepp, war bis eben mit Spinne los, aber nur kleine Dorsche.

Die Forellen stehen hier bei mir so um 6-7m.
Da komm ich vom Ufer nicht hin und irgendwie kommen die Abends nicht unter Land.

beste Grüße


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Heute,

73 cm


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier,

heute wieder 2.

petri


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

guten morgen leute 
heute morgen um 3 ging meine reise an die küste 
ergebniss eine silberblanke mefo 
foto konnte ich leider nicht machen die war so groß 
das meine kamera sie nicht gefunden hat 
20cm 
lg andre


----------



## kielersprott

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> guten morgen leute
> heute morgen um 3 ging meine reise an die küste
> ergebniss eine silberblanke mefo
> foto konnte ich leider nicht machen die war so groß
> das meine kamera sie nicht gefunden hat
> 20cm
> lg andre





so eine hatte ich auch ca 15 cm  am sa abend vor mönkeberg sonst leider nischt aber die ausicht entschädiegte:q kiel in der untergehenden sonne einfach genial #6
aber ich bleibe am ball #h


----------



## Aalstipper1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Hi, 

Nachdem mir gestern Abend ein kräftiger Fisch ausgestiegen ist, bin ich heute morgen gleich um 5.30 wieder zum Strandt.

Um 7.00 knallte mir denn etwa 40m von mir entfernt eine schöne 46er auf meinen Blinker. Sehr kräftig der Fisch, und ich freue mich riesig als er endlich bei mir im Kescher liegt. Am Strandt sehe ich denn das der Fisch noch richtig schön blank ist.

Da ich heute Nachmittag wieder fahre war das auch die letzte Möglichkeit ins Wasser zu kommen. Ansonsten gab es die Tage Hering, Hornhecht und Makrelen vom Anleger. Alles in allem ein paar schöne Tage in Meck.-Pomm. .


MfG
Aalstipper


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Moin,


ich war heute an der Kieler Förde unterwegs. Nach über drei Stunden "Totentanz" bis in die Nacht hinein, fand ich es an der Zeit, Feierabend zu machen und rollte meine Fliegenschnur auf.

Kurz vor den Füßen gab es einen Ruck, und ein Fisch wälzte sich an der Oberfläche.

Eine echte _Last-Second-Forelle_! #6









Viele Grüße!



Achim


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Petri Achim!

Bei mir wars genau andersrum! Erst 3 Forellen in der ersten halben Stunde  (2 mal 35-40 und einmal 55+) und dann 3 Stunden nichts! Die Fische sind aber super drauf im Moment! Tolle Fluchten und Sprünge!
Bin leider meistens ohne Begleitung am Wasser, daher keine Pics!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



Aalstipper1 schrieb:


> Ja, war in Boltenhagen. Nachmittags denn in die Wohlenberger Wiek auf den Anleger und abends an die Steilküste Richtung Steinbeck. Bin im Herbst eigentlich öfters auf der Seebrücke. War jetzt das erste mal im Sommer mit Angel da.


 
Hi, hattest die Mefo in der Dämmerung, oder im dunkeln?

War gestern von 19.45 uhr bis 23.00 uhr und nüscht gefangen.Ich hab mit Sbiro und schwarzer Fliege und ein Kumpel mit dunklen Blinkern gefischt.|kopfkrat

Ich denke das Fisch da war, weil ich einen springen gehört habe, kann aber auch ein Hornpieper gewesen sein.

Gruß Belly


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Glückwunsch den Fängern. 

Nach langer Pause war ich Gestern auch mal wieder los. 
Am Stand angekommen war ich erst etwas enttäuscht, da das Wasser immer noch reichlich trübe war. Auf dem Riff war es etwas besser. 
Ich startete gegen 18.30 Uhr
Schusskof von der Rolle abgezogen und voll auf das Riff gelegt (ca. 10 Meter). Das rosa Schweinchen ist eben ins Wasser eingetaucht, da kam der Biss. Ca 50 cm und schöne bräunliche Färbung. Forelle wurde zurückgesetzt, daher leider kein Bild. Dass der Fisch wíeder schwimmen durfte, sorgte bei den Zuschauern für Unverständnis. Die nächsten 3 Stunden tat sich nichts mehr, bis auf die Hornis, die immer wieder meine fliege festgehalten haben. 
Die Fische sind in Top Kondition, kugelrund und richtig Kampfstark.
Gruß

Kai


----------



## Aalstipper1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Hi , hatte einen Aussteiger abends kurz nach dem dunkel werden. Die 46er hatte ich nächsten morgens um 7, nur ein Riff weiter. 

Wo wart ihr denn ungefähr ?

MfG
Aalstipper


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Petri den Fängern! Wir sind am Wochenende auch auf Fisch gestossen, sie sprangen und liefen nach und bissen in die Schwanzfedern. Nichts blieb hängen :/


----------



## Aalstipper1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Hab nochmal ein Bild vom Fisch hochgeladen.

http://img832.*ih.us/i/mefo25082011.jpg/


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Ich wollte unbedingt nach der Süßwassersaison noch eine im August haben :q.
Neben einem ordentlichen Dorsch gab es noch Nachläufer, 'ne 20 'er Minimefo, einen Aussteiger durch übermütige Sprünge :c und eben eine hübsche im 40 'er Bereich die wieder schwimmt.
Der September kann kommen !


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Moin, 


na gut, dann mach ich mal den Anfang.

Eigentlich wollte ich heute noch mal bei Sonnenschein am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal auf Meeräschen fischen. Doch statt Sonnenschein gab es Regen und Meeräschen waren auch keine zu sehen.

Als ich bereits frustriert auf dem Rückweg war sah ich im flachen Wasser etwas aufblitzen. Definitiv keine Meeräsche. Also den besten Streamer der Welt (brauner Wooly Bugger, natürlich! :g) ans Vorfach geknüpft und das Wasser abgefischt. 

Nach ein paar Würfen sah ich den Fisch der Fliege folgen. Zwei schnelle Stripps ...     und ...     Attacke! Ein kurzer Anhieb und der Fisch hängt. Während er eine ausgiebige Flucht zur Kanalmitte antritt, versuche ich mit erhobener Rutenhand und kreischender Bremse die nasse und schweineglatte Uferbefestigung hinunter zu kraxeln. Es gelingt mir tatsächlich ohne ein Vollbad zu nehmen. Kurz danach kann ich ein 52er Meerforellenmännchen handlanden.








Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Also den besten Streamer der Welt (brauner Wooly Bugger, natürlich! :g)
> Achim




Da hast Du recht, die hatte ich gestern auch am Band, allerdings ähnelte sie unter Wasser stark dem herumtreibenden Braunalgendreck |kopfkrat Petri zur Trutte btw!

Bei mir gab es heute eine 40er und eine 34er. Ich habe Sie trotzdem mitgenommen, weil die armen so komisch gemasert waren |supergri


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

War am Samstag von 19.00 - 21.30 Uhr an meiner
Hausstrecke unterwegs.

Bis zur Dämmerung nervten einige Hornpieper.

Danach Null Kontakt.

Da ich der Einzige im Wasser war, haben sich die gefräßigen
Mücken auf mich gestürzt. Waren echt nervig. |gr:

Brandungsangler in der Nähe hatten Beschäftigung mit
Dorschen um 30 cm.

Bis zur Schonzeit werde ich noch ein paar mal angreifen.


----------



## Dinkelkind

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Hallo Leute komme gerade aus dem Urlaub von Fehmarn.
War natürlich auch mal Fischen und hab am Samstag 03.09.2011
ne schön gefärbte Meerforelle von ca.55 cm gefangen.
Foto gibt es leider nicht da die Gute direkt released wurde.
Meine Erste |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri :vik:

Am Tag zuvor bin ich leider als Schneider nach Hause gegangen aber mein Nebenmann aus Hamburg ( Name weiß ich leider nicht)war erfolgreich mit ner 55+ gefärbt und released.

Die Mefo`s sind da aber leider keine blanken |rolleyes

Angelart:Watangeln
Rute     :Spinnrute
Köder    :Blinker
Ort       :Fehmarn Zwischen Staberhuk und Katharinenhof
Angelzeit:Abends bei Sonnenuntergang

cu Dinkelkind


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

|supergri
Moin, Leute!
Ich war heute späten Nachmittag einen meinem Hausstrand. Der Wind ist eingeschlafen und kam leicht aus West. Welle keine. Angelzeit von 17:30 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr.
Das Wasser war klar. Hatte 2 kleine Mefos ca. 35er und einen kleinen Leo. Alles auf Wobbler. 
Alles in allem, ein schöner Abend.
Bis denn:vik:


----------



## Ickeforelle

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Hei, ich hoffe es stört nicht das die Fische nicht aus Deutschland und auch nicht aus der Ostsee sind.

Fangort: Norwegen/ Nordland/ Bindal
Gewässer: Urvoll
Fangart: Fliege

Und super lecker war sie auch. ;-)

Gruss Ickeforelle


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Was für ein tag gestern 
gestern morgen um 3 los an die küste 
um 5uhr30 im wasser gestanden 
und nach den ersten würfen ging auch gleich die post ab 
insgesamt konnte ich gestern meine meßlatte erhöhen 
ich hatte 5 untermaßige 
und eine 45cm meerforelle :gich hatte bestimmt noch 20 kontakte das war der hammer 
thomas mein freund hatte 3 untermaßige und eine richtig fette 50cm 
auch er hatte noch mindestens 20 kontakte :g
die beißpfase ging bis 10 uhr denn kamm das schöne wetter und auf eibnmal ging nix mehr 
das war uns auch egal so ein tag erwischen wir bestimmt nicht noch mal so schnell 
lg andre fotos kommen noch


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

:g
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 170234


Anhang anzeigen 170235


Anhang anzeigen 170236

	

		
			
		

		
	
:g


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

:g
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 170237

	

		
			
		

		
	
man ist der dick mann


----------



## thombert

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Hallo,

2 Freunde und ich waren vom 05.09 - 10.09. auf der Insel Samsö in Dänemark zum Mefo-Fischen unterwegs:

Wir waren zum ersten mal dort und uns hat die Fischerei auf dieser Insel ausgesprochen gut gefallen. Je nach Windrichtung hat man dort naturgemäß, wie auf anderen Inseln auch, immer die Möglichkeit eine schöne Stelle zum Fischen zu finden.
Ob Steilküsten, lange Sandstrände, oder Hafenanlagen - hier findet sich für jeden Geschmack eine ausgezeichnete Gelegenheiten den Mefos je nach den aktuellen Gegebenheiten nachzustellen.
Wir waren sowohl mit der Fliegenrute als an den windigeren Tagen auch mit der Spinrute unterwegs.
Einen Tag wurden wir durch sehr starken Wind ausgebremst, so dass wir an 5 Angeltagen insgesamt 21 Mefos landen konnten.

Die meisten Fische lagen zwar nur im Bereich von 35 - 45cm und schwimmen wieder. Einige bessere Fische sind uns im Drill und bei der Landung entwischt, aber dennoch konnten wir auch ein paar 50+ Meerforellen landen.
Die größte von Ihnen war zwar nur 53cm aber extrem gut im Futter.
Alle Fische die wir fingen waren silberblank, in hervorragender Kondition und boten eine mächtige Gegenwehr an der Rute, so wie ich es bei Meerfollen dieser Größenordnung noch nicht erlebt hatte.
Alles in Allem ein gelungener Trip, auch wenn uns die wirklich starken Fische, die es dort zweifelsfrei gibt, bei dieser Tour versagt blieben.

... das nächste Mal sind sie fällig!


Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Na ja, scheint sich wirklich was zu tun.
Dem Pornospöket konnten sie heute in der Dämmerung nicht wiederstehen .
Eine Ü die andere U 50.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Endlich habe ich es gestern mal wieder an die dänische Küste geschafft.....zu viert gab es 9 Fische...mir sind vier ans Band gegangen...58er blank...die ging mit nach Hause....eine 35eer,42er und ne braune 65er...alle released...ein Tag der glücklich macht !!!!!


----------



## Grönländer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Moin moin,

dachte mir heute sei ein schöner Tag um beim Probewerfen meiner neuen  Fliegenpeitsche ein wenig Sonne zu tanken. Den gelegentlich recht ruppig  peitschenden Böen konnte ich erfolgreich trotzen und ca. eine Stunde  später war der Knüppel dann auch ganz ordentlich krumm. Nach einem  schönen Drill konnte ich 56cm feinstes Silber in den Kescher bugsieren.  Die Fliege saß bombenfest im Maulwinkel und der Fisch war schön blank.  Fangplatz: Flensburger Förde, Köder war eine schwarze Fliege am  schnellsinkenden Intermediate-Schusskopf. Ich denke die Einweihung der  Rute lief ganz gut :k - und die Sonne hat tatsächlich auch ihre Spuren  hinterlassen.

Petri allen Erfolgreichen


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



Grönländer schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> dachte mir heute sei ein schöner Tag .........


 
Das habe ich mir heute auch gedacht und ein 72 'er Spiegel blinzelte mich an :q.
Der Herbst kann weiter kommen und von mir aus gaaaanz lange dauern.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Heute Morgen 
um 4uhr saß ich im Auto mit mein Freund #6und es ging an die küste 
ganz aufgeregt sagte er zu mir meine neue rute meione neue rolle meine neue schnurr 
ne 50 oder 60 heute das würde geil sein auf meine neue kombo 
mein spruch heute geht was 
ein überspringer mit 55cm hing an seiner neuen kombo 
mein glückwunsch mein freund geiler drill geile fliege alles richtig gemacht 
ich hatte viele nachläufer in den morgen std 
paar bisse aber bei mir hing keine fest 
lg andre 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 171098


Anhang anzeigen 171099

sauber alter mann


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

...bin auch wieder zurück vonner Küste,einen Nachläufer,zwei Bisse versemmelt...mein Kollege hatte mehr Glück...drei Untermaßige...eine 50er...

Petri zu den schönen Fischen  #6


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Genau, es lohnt sich am Ball zu bleiben und immer wieder zu suchen und zu versuchen.
Prompt konnte ich heute noch einen Herings- und Tobifresser ergattern.
Petri ebenfalls den Fängern #6.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Samstag Abend gabs ne ~40er bei mir. Noch unter Wasser abgehakt aber ich freu mich trotzdem, meine erste 
Sonntag Morgen gabs bei meinem Cousin ne 58er  Auch seine erste.

Beide schön Silberblank; herrlich  War nicht das letzte Mal dass wir die 450 km An-/Abreise auf uns genommen haben...


wen es interessiert: beide bei Staberhuk (Fehmarn) auf Hansen Fight Weiß/Grün bzw Snaps Blau/Silber


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

so...wir waren auch mal wieder los... jede menge netze...

Fänge: - minihornhecht per hand + ne gute mefo, welche sich nicht mit meinem harten drillstil anfreunden konnte und sich mit nem luftsprung befreite... lediglich ein schöner leo hat sich die ehre erwiesen... kann nur besser werden...

P.S. : nein, vossi erzählt keine sch... das wasser leuchtet wirklich...:q


----------



## ole van der see

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

habe in der kielerförde mein glück versucht und...nix!kein zupfer,kein nachläufer ...einfach nix!war von 15 bis 21 uhr unterwegs und blechwürfe mit springerfliege,spiro mit fliege und sogar mitags mal n heringsfetzen mit wasserkugel aber das kenne ich nun schon.......WEITTERMACHEN!
PETRI allenfängern !!!


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Am Samstagabend in Rosenfelde 2 untermaßige Silberlinge auf Snaps grün/weiß
Dorsch nur vom Belly möglich |uhoh:
Hoffe auf ertragreichere Std.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

...heute morgen zu viert an die dänische Küste gebrummt...bei Sonnenaufgang standen wir im Wasser und genossen einen herrlichen Tag....das Ergebnis war ein Schneider,einen Minidorsch bei Kollege Nr.1,bei mir eine gefärbte 46er die wieder schwimmt,bei Kollege Nr.3 ging eine Kleine und eine blanke 48er ans Band....


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Petri...schön gezeichnet....
Heute mal wieder ganz klassisch abgeschneidert.....fast!!!
Gegen 6 Uhr in Staberhuk auf die Insel..reichlich Kleinboote unterwegs und jede Menge "Dorschreste" am Strand...also Dorsch scheint gut zu laufen..zumindest vom Boot aus.

Gegen 11 Uhr nochmal in Dahme ne Runde die Blechpeitsche geschwungen..aber bis auf einen Mini-Horni...nix!!!

Naja wenigstens noch bisschen Farbe im Gesicht bekommen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## maxe-hh

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

jo petri den erfolgreichen.

war heut mit erik los. von 14.30-20.00.
war leider nix zu machen.
forellen haben sich zu abend gezeigt. erst hab ich eine mitm wobbler erschreckt. sie ist ungefähr 10cm neben der aufprallfläche erschrocken ausm wasser gesprungen. später hats dann ca. 5m neben erik mächtig geplatscht. super fand ich das ein anderer angler meinen spöket samt springerfliege ausm wasser gezogen hat und mir dann später beim vorbeigehen zurück gab. falls er mitliest danke nochmal.
naja, beim nächsten mal dann.


----------



## seiman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Jep, Petri an alle Fänger!

Gestern mal wieder in der Flensburger Innenförde mit Blech unterwegs gewesen, auf der deutschen Seite. Von 16 - 18 Uhr tat sich gar nichts. Am Abend bissen noch einige Küstenleos, allerdings alle untermaßig. Die Dorsche stiegen alle auf kupfer-schwarz und kupfer-rot ein. Die Mefos wollten sich gestern leider nicht zeigen, schnief... Naja, nicht verzagen und weitermachen!

Bis die Tage!
seiman


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Ne kleine Hübsche von letzter Woche.
Eigentlich September


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Petri zu der Süssen! Bin am Mittwoch bei kräftigen Wind (ssw) in der Brandung gewesen, gleich beim ersten Wurf kontakt, mehrere Bisse hintereinander, totale Beisszeit, konnte eine untermaßige und stark eingefärbte Mefo haken, klinkte sich direkt an der Steinpackuung aus und sprang danach noch zwei mal aus dem Wasser, einfach geil!
Petri, Gruss und reingehauen... Maik


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Ich hab dafür ne braune untermassige gefangen. Wusste bis dato gar nicht, dass die U40s sich verfärben. Aber da die extrem dick war, vermute ich sogar, dass die tatsächlich Laich im Bauch hatte.
Eine für die Küche gabs danach dann sogar auch noch :q


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Moin Leute,

ich habe heute meine 2. und 3. maßige Meerforelle gefangen. :l

Ostholstein.
1. Strand: 7.30 Uhr, Hansen Fight, 42cm, Silber
2. Strand: 14:30, Pinke Springerfliegenkrabbe, ungefähr genauso groß, große Punkte, feste Schuppen, im Wasser released.

Super Tag mit netten Gesprächen mit anderen Anglern.
so kanns weitergehen.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Moin, bin gerade aus dem Wasser, heute Sonntag (09.10.2011) gleich beim zweiter Wurf ist mir eine Süsse eingestiegen, auch diese Schönheit(braun, untermaßig hat mir den Tag versilbert. Hatte danach noch mehrere Kontakte und zum Schluß konnte ich noch eine fette Alulatte haken, was will das Anglerherz mehr...reingehauen Maik


----------



## Gemini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Beste Gruesse aus Daenemark!

Es laeuft nicht schlecht auch wenn noch nichts richtig Grosses dabei war. Schwierig ist es um die Kleineren drumherumzuangeln...

Selbst wenn ich grosse Exemplare genau anwerfe sind die kleinen Schaisser fast immer schneller. 

Auch ausserhalb "meiner" Fjorde am offenen Wasser gingen nur <45 und ein paar Makrelen ans Band.

P.S. Bevor jemand Schnappatmung bekommt, es wurden bisher 4 von 32 Fischen gekeschert, der Rest im Wasser wie versprochen vom Haken gestreichelt, bzw. durch lockere Schnur zum Selbst-Release animiert 
Anbei ein paar Impressionen


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

War heute auch mal los. Geiles Wetter, nette Kollegen, wenig Fische. Nachdem ich 2 Std erfolglos Sbiroliniert habe, wurde es mir zu bunt. Hansen Fight angetüddelt, zack 3. Wurf ne hübsche Grönländerin. Sofort released, kein Foto. Wenigstens kein Schneider.
Ich mach mal ein Ratespiel mit Foto, wo war ich wohl? #h


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Gestern einen kleinen Ausflug nach Süd-Jütland gemacht: Mein Kollege 3 Fische und ich auch 3 Fische zusätzlich reichlich kurze Attacken auf den Blinker und einige Nachläufer. Fische sind an der Küste, aber eher Kleinere.

Bernd


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

...was für genialer Tag...heute in der Früh an die südjütländische Küste gebrummt...herrlichen Sonnenaufgang genossen...leichte Welle...und erst einmal nix...dann die grazile Bergziege gemacht....Stein für Stein genommen...und ich wurde belohnt...fünf Stück konnte ich verhaften....drei um und bei 40cm,eine 46er und eine 50er...alle released....zwar keine Giganten,aber die Stückzahl stimmte schon einmal...es hat richtig Spaß gebracht...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Gemini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Mein Dänemark-Trip ist leider rum, ich beneide alle sehr die weniger als 1050km zu ihrem Lieblingsstrand fahren müssen :c

Zusammenfassend bleibt für mich festzustellen dass sich die Bestände prächtig entwickeln.

Oktober 2010 haben wir zu dritt in 10 Tagen 83 Fische gefangen, der Schnitt lag dabei bei circa 50cm, die Grösste bei 75cm.

Diesen Oktober habe ich allein 41 bei 12 Touren erwischt und unzählige Nachläufer und auch ein paar im Drill verlorene Fische 
gehabt. Leider lagen die grössten Exemplare immer noch unter 50cm, obwohl ich an den verschiedensten Stellen geangelt und versucht hab die Kleinen zu umfischen...

Trotzdem war es ein wunderschöner und sehr kurzweiliger Angeltrip, Dänemark ist ein tolles Angelland mit wunderschöner Küste!

Ich habe in den letzen 2 Jahren keinen Fisch entnommen, hätte persönlich aber auch kein Problem damit selbst mal einen brauen Fisch aus DK mitzunehmen. Ich komme zwei bis dreimal im Jahr zum Angeln auf meinen Lieblingsfisch von daher wären 1 oder auch 2 Fische pro Jahr farbunabhängig in Ordnung. Das stellt aber lediglich meine persönliche Meinung dar.

Zum ersten Mal seit Jahren habe ich diesen Oktober Netzfischer in "meinem" Fjord gesehen, deren Ausbeute war erfreulicherweise recht mager, wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe 2 Fische, da lohnt sich ja der ganze Ärger mit Netz entwirren und saubermachen nicht, die Mefos scheinen recht clever zu sein was Netzfallen angeht  Insgesamt wird in DK aber verhältnismässig wenig mit Netzen gefischt, ist zumindest mein Eindruck.

Anbei noch ein Link zu den Bildern für alle dies interessiert:

http://s1141.photobucket.com/albums/n589/GEMlNl/DK OCT 2011 MEFO CO/?start=all

P.S: Ausnahmslos alle Bilder wurden mit der iPhone-Kamera gemacht. Ohne jetzt für diese Werbung machen zu wollen kann ich für brauchbare Angel-Schnappschüsse ein Smartphone mit ordentlicher Kamera nur wärmstens empfehlen. Die Cam einfach aktiviert lassen, dann ist sie mit einem Knopfdruck wieder startklar und man kann in wenigen Sekunden Bilder schiessen was dem Fisch längere Photo-Sessions erspart.

Edit: Fettes PETRI an Mr. Drillinger, der wusste scheinbar wo die grösseren zu holen waren


----------



## Jo Black

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

*Mahlzeit, schöne Forelle mit der Fliegenrute  im Hagelschauer gegriffen, erster oder zweiter Wurf Nachläufer auf einen Tangläufer, dann Pattergriesen u. sie hing......57 cm  haut was raus..
Fotos sind ätzend, hatte keine Kamera mit, weil ich dachte geht eh nix...außerdem war die rot bemützte Marzipankartoffel nicht mit, weil sie nicht mehr in die Wattbüx passt, also ganz schlechte Vorzeichen, deshalb geile Bilder auf der Motorhaube....

*


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

So gerade zurück vonner Küste...die großen blieben heute aus.......es war ungewöhnlich viel Fußvolk an meiner Stelle...:c....eine "möchtegern50er" ist hängengeblieben.....habe sie im Wasser abhaken können,daher kein PIC....einen guten aussteiger gehabt,das wars....


----------



## finnson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

So, bin 2 Stunden in der Eckernförder Bucht mit der Fusselpeitsche unterwegs gewesen....innerhalb von 6 Würfen dann 2 schöne mefos!beider ca 45 cm . eine blank die andere schon im laichkleid! Schwimmen beide wieder War nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein schönes Erlebnis!:vik:


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Heute mit Frauchen in Kiel gewesen.

Waren 3 Stunden mit der Spinnerflitze unterwegs.
6 Dorsche von 50-65cm:g
1 Mefo 35cm schwimmt wieder!!!|wavey:
War echt ein klasse tag am wasser#6


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

War gestern rund um Fehmarn mit der Spinnflitze unterwegs. Morgens bei Staberhuk gabs ne ~35er Meerforelle und nachmittags bei Altenteil nen ~80er Horni... Hätte nicht gedacht dass die so spät im Jahr noch hier sind aber hab von anderen Anglern ähnliches gehört...

Schwimmen beide wieder


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

War über das WE nochmal auf Als,habe diverse Spots angefahren....das Wetter hat alles gegeben...Sonne,Ententeich,Regen,Wind...viel Fisch gab es an den Stränden nicht zu sehen.....ein paar Bisse verträumt,einen guten Aussteiger...eine kleine und eine gefärbte 50er sind hängengeblieben....schwimmen wieder...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2011*

Hallo Leute 
Heute auch mal wieder on tour gewesen 
geiles wetter schöne leichte welle 
geile fliege drann gehabt und bumms 
45 silber :k
Anhang anzeigen 173178

pinke pattegrisen


----------



## Pugi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Brauner Monster-Absteiger! MEFO mit *96* cm #6 und zwei 60er Brandungsdorsche.
Dieser Fang war echt geil und macht Laune auf die kommende Saison! Handyfoto und Messen musste bei diesem Riesen sein. Sorry! Sonst glaubt mir je *Keiner* diesen Riesen-Fang. Wenn der Fisch blank und rund wird darf er nochmals beißen. Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar wieviele MEFO`s in dieser Größe je beim Schmeißen vom Ufer aus gefangen wurden. Lange war mir nicht klar was ich da am Haken hatte. Die Dorsche haben heftiger gebissen! Hat auf max Wurfweite gebissen und sich gleichmal 5 Minuten an der Oberfläche gewälzt bis sie das erste Mal Schnur nahm. Die Landung nach ca 20 Minuten war problemlos. Allerdings sties der Kescher an seine Grenzen. Der Haken löste sich gleich im Kescher.
Bin jetzt schon Heiß auf die kommende Saison!!!
Köder: Blinker Pilgrim 28 g schwarz/rot
Petri


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Hallo Leute 
Was für ein Geiles Wetter Heute süd ost ne 1  und ne 42cm mefo 
sonne pur :g
Anhang anzeigen 173981

geil


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Gestern bei totalem Flachwasser mit Blech und Fliege los.
Blech, um ein paar Torske außerhalb der Flachwasserbereiche anzutesten ...  Fehlanzeige.
Fliege, um im Nahbereich den scheuen Herbstforellen einen Appetithappen zu servieren .., ja, das hätte fast geklappt, wenn ich daran geglaubt hätte #t. So konnte ich halt nicht glauben, dass der Schwall ca 5m vor mir der Fliege gegolten hatte, da ich in der Entfernung meinen gern attakierten Übergang zwischen Schnur und Leader glaubte und erst viel zu spät feststellte, dass sich der bereits deutlich vor dem Schwall befand. Beim nächsten Strippen also nur noch ganz kurz einen Widerstand gespürt, und dann nichts mehr. Schön dämlich, irgendwie wie bei "Deutschland sucht den Superpfosten". Wenn man schon auf Mefos angelt, dann sollte man auch jederzeit auf einen Biss vorbereitet sein, wenn man auch auf keinen hoffen darf. Das ist beim Blecheln echt einfacher, da genügt die Ködergeschwindigkeit schon, dass der Fisch beim Biss wenigstens hängt .. wenn auch nicht unbedingt für lange Zeit :q


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Heute mal wieder anner Küste gewesen...hatte ein wenig Startschwierigkeiten...am ersten Spot....ich hatte Bock auf Distanz...also hämmerte ich meinen Snaps in die Nebelbank...meine Schnur sah das anders....bei 50 Meter...kam eine prachtvolle Perücke zum Vorschein....grummel...und das nicht genug....vor uns ein Kutter mit besoffenen Dänen mit mächtig viel Stimmung.Mein Kollege erschrak so sehr......das er das Kurbeln vergaß.....Abriss....ab zum Auto...Hose runter...zum nächsten Spot....während der Fahrt neue Schnur aufgespult....mmh....20 Meter Sichtweite...eine weisse Wand...zwei Bisse versemmelt....eine 40er kam kurz raus und durfte weiter.....der Kollege "Teilzeit" hatte zwei gute Fische am Band....doch beide verabschiedeten sich ohne sich zu zeigen.....ein Tag mit Höhen und Tiefen.....(ich weiß,mein Grinsen ist blöd ha ha)


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Wieder zurück in HH....die Wetterprognose sagte s.... Wetter,aber egal....wer weiß wann ich dieses Jahr sonst nochmal loskomme...also mit nem Kumpel ab nach Südjütland...zu Beginn gab es kaum Wind...doch der baute sich langsam zum späten Nachmittag hin zu einem Sturm auf...doch 4h schöne Fischerei waren möglich.....gleich zu Anfang stieg bei mir ne blanke Ü40er ein,die kam mit nach Hause....später noch ein paar nette Kollegen aus dem Board getroffen ...greets@Nargos....dann bekam ich für ne Stunde ein Begleiter,der verdammt neugierig war.....irgendwann wurde ich ihm aber zu langweilig....später gab es noch ne "Kleene" die wieder schwimmt....mein Kollege ging leer aus....alles in einem....ein schöner Tag....:q


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Hallo Leute 
ich wollte eigentlich ja nicht los bei den wetter |kopfkratsüd west ne 7-8 in böen 9-10|bigeyes ich bin denn trotzdem losgefahren 
stress und so 
christopf wollte dich heut morgen noch anrufen :cschuldige 
also ab auf die insel 
eine kleine untermaßige und ne fette braune 60 auf ne sandfarbene garnele nicht lange überlegt ab am galgen 
lg andre :q
Anhang anzeigen 174754


----------



## Nargos

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Moin,
ich war am samstag mit 2 kumpels in südjütland unterwegs, wo wir dann auch Mr. Drillinger trafen und uns etwas austauschten...
wir waren zum sonnenaufgang am wasser doch es tat sich erstmal nichts bei uns. erst um die mittagszeit konnte ich die erste meerforelle fangen.
da ich mein maßband im auto vergessen hatte und mein auge mir sagte, dass der fisch vielleicht gerade so maß hat durfte der silberbarren wieder schwimmen.

das kristallklare wasser machte die fischerei nicht unbedingt einfacher. einen fisch habe ich noch verloren und einen nachläufer gehabt.
einer meiner kumpels konnte auf dem rückweg noch 2 kleine von ca. 30cm fangen. der immer stärkere wind und die noch vor uns liegenden 2,5 stunden heimfahrt brachten uns dann zum aufhören.

alles in allem ein wirklich schöner tag auch wenn man keinen fisch mitnehmen konnte... 
gruß nochmal an Arne!! ich hoffe man trifft sich nochmal!


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Nach Monaten endlich wieder am Wasser ......von 14 - 16 Uhr in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs, eine maßige und zwei untermaßige, bis auf einen Absacker alles verwertet War ein toller sonniger Nachmittag und die neue Rute hat endlich auch mal Salzwasser gesehen!
Morgen veruche ich es noch mal, vielleicht treffe ich ja dann auch mal auf die nächste Generation    ;-)


----------



## misfits83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

moin,
 waren heute morgen das erste mal auf mefo los, und konnten unser glück kaum glauben alls nach ner viertel stunde der erste bis kam :vik: und das gerade mal 3m vor meinen füßen! zwar war das nur eine mit etwa 35 cm aber ein richtiges kraftpaket.  das machte richtig laune.
nach ein paar weiteren würfen kam den die nächste aber leider auch nicht viel größer.
dan kam bei meinem bruder ein richtiger schlag in die rute und die erste gute hing am seil!! echt der hammer wie die loslegen |bigeyes
alls sie den bei ihm war und er hingriff zum landen war sie weg 
na ja es hatte ja super angefangen danach kamm leider nichts mehr. 
aber  nun weiß ich warum das so schtigmachend ist |supergri

alle fische schwimmen wieder und dürfen in ein paar jahren nochmal beissen #h

ich glaube ich werde nun öffter mal an den strand fahren,
ist ja von flensburg nicht so weit.
so das was erstmal.
nis dan und 

petrie heil


----------



## holzwurm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Mann mann mann ... warum wurde der andere Tread geschlossen ?????
Ich hatte gedacht dan machst du schnell einen auf ....nach den eröffnen .....fand ich "euch" wieder..... also hier mal was von mir 


2.12.

Wo: Paulsgrund
Wasser: 7,5 grad trübe , 
Wind/w 4 
Morgens : 1 Nachläufer ,
Mittags ca 15:30  1 Silberblank ca 40er Schwimmt wieder.( zwei weitere Nachläufer bis zu den Füssen )
Womit: Blinker Hansen 

4.12 
Wo aulsgrund / Stohl
Wasser : 5,5grad ,trübe ,fast kein Wasser 
Wind : w 4/5
Was:Nichts bei mir dafür ein Nachbar eine 51er ,u bei Stohl ein anderer  auch eine so bei ca 50 ( nur von weiten gesehen am Galgen ) 
Stohl: 6-8 Angler auf der Sandbank


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

...man war das ein Ritt heute Morgen.....

.....gestern Abend dachte ich mir,ich muß nochmal los....die Wettervorhersage sagte nix gutes vorraus in HH,doch für meinen Stammplatz sah es gar nicht so schlecht,also los...kurz hinter HH dann Scheesturm....ätzend....in Büdelsdorf ein Kumpel eingeladen....Richtung Dänemark wurde es stetig besser....am Platz angekommen schien die Sonne,rein ins kalte nass.....ne zeitlang ging gar nix,dann direkt unter der Rutenspitze stieg ne "Kleene" ein......später funzte es bei mir nochmal...ne blanke Ü40er kam zum Vorschein,beim Kollegen ging nix.....es gab ein paar wenige Schneeschauer,ansonsten schien die Sonne,da wir die Steiküste im Rücken hatte....störte der Wind auch nicht.....alles in allem...wieder ein schöner Tag  :q


----------



## Prof.Fitzli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

War gestern zwischen Bliesdorf und Grömitz 4 Stunden im Wasser.

Kumpel mit Fussel, ich mit Blech. War nichts los, kein Zupfer, kein Nachläufer, nicht einmal ein lausiger Leo.

Blöd, aber irgendwie war es trotzdem schön.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Nüscht und nochmal nüscht, drei Stunden in der Früh und keinen Kontakt!
Hab gerade ne Info reinbekommen, zu dritt 8 Mefo und eine Regenbogner, die Mefos fast alle Untermaßig!
Werde meine Aktivitäten wenn möglich auch in die Nachmittagsstunden verlegen und die Platzwahl überarbeiten, reingehauen...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Heute on tour gewesen nullnummer #q dafür konnte ich ein bißchen salzwasser saufen statt glühwein |supergri
Anhang anzeigen 175355

	

		
			
		

		
	
:g


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Moin,


im Kieler Raum läuft es momentan beim Fliegenfischen nicht ganz so schlecht, zumindest wenn man zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz ist.

Gestern Abend zwei Dorsche und eine kleine Forelle, die sich im Sprung wieder verabschiedete. Alles auf schwarzen 3-d-Streamer.

Heute nahm ein 48er Grönländer meinen braunen Optic Bugger. Aufgrund des bevorstehenden  Weihnachtsfests mit all seinen kulinarischen Zwängen hat er die Begegnung leider nicht unbeschadet überstanden. 










Viele Grüße!



Achim


----------



## lemongrey

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

So, bin wieder heil von Fehmarn zurückgekommen mit 1800 km mehr (Meer) auf dem Tacho und einem Abendessen (Fisch) der für 2 reichte (ohne Sättigungsbeilage). Am Samstag vor der Sundbrücke, Westseite, am Klärwerk gefischt und alles abbekommen was von oben kam. Am schlimmsten war der kurze Schneesturm und innerhalb 10 Minuten war alles weiß. Hatte Schwierigkeiten meine Angeltasche am Ufer wieder zu finden, weil alles zugeschneit war. Dann war kurz sogar Sonne, dann wurde es wieder dunkler und der Wind kam voll von der Seite. Um 3 Uhr hab ich aufgegeben und im warmen Auto nochmals nach einer windgeschützen Stelle gesucht und am Katharinenhof sah es überraschend gut aus. Am Sonntag fiel das Aufstehen sehr schwer. die Eier mit Speck und Würstchen im IFA-Hotel schmeckten so lala wie immer, mussten aber für den ganzen Tag reichen. 1 Ltr. Cola und ein Snickers verteilten sich auf den Tag. Meine Hoffnung ruhte auf meinem Lieblingsblinker. Snaps 25gr. blau-silber. Um 11.Uhr als erster am Parkplatz am Katharinenhof und es sah gut aus, tatsächlich nur leicht gekräuseltes Wasser und etwas angetrübt.
Gleich unten angefangen und nach einer halben Stunde kurz Pause gemacht, weiter zu den größeren Steinen gewatet, eine  Zigarette angemacht und nur sachte ausgeworfen. Ein paar Umdrehungen gemacht und schon ein Biss, Zigarette ausgespuckt und der Drill war kurz und undramatisch. Der Alibi-Fisch war im Kescher und die Forelle hatte den Drilling voll im Schlund. An Zurücksetzen war daher nicht zu denken. Maßig war sie alle mal. Dann ging nichts mehr, trotz mehrerer Zigaretten und um 3 Uhr war Schluss, schliesslich wollte ich vor Mitternacht  wieder zu Hause sein. Anstrengend schön wars, wie immer.  Petri Heil !


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Ich hab dann mal heute, zum Abschluss der Schonzeit in MV, noch ne 50er schwimmen gelassen.:vik:

Wann: Heute 14.12.11 7-9.30
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Was: 50er Mefo,
Wind: 3-4 aus S - SW
Womit: Blech
Wasser: war nicht viel da aber glasklar

Kleine Anmerkung: Das war die 11. gefangene Meerforelle in der Schonzeit die wieder schwimmen durfte. Ab morgen geht es wieder anders lang...:kendlich:k!!!!!

#hOssi


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Moin allesreits,

nachdem die Schonzeit (wie Ossi schon geschrieben hat) jetzt vorbei ist, will ich mich auch mal wieder melden #h.
War heute nachmittag mit Blech in Wismarer Bucht unterwegs. Wetter war ganz gut, Fische leider Fehlanzeige.


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

moinsen,
gestern gings wieder schamlos los auf mefo. von ca. 12-14 uhr, schietwetter und wind von der seite. eine kleine ca. 40er grönländer ging wieder schwimmen und hat dann wohl ihrem großen bruder von mir erzählt: BAMM, zehn meter unter land ein tierischer schlag, der mich aus dem üblichen geträume beim monotonen einholen des köders (kupfer) holte, ein lautes platschen an der wasseroberfläche genau vor mir und eine forelle die wehement den kopf hin und her schüttelte.
nach ca. einer minute lag sie in einem kleinen ausgewaschenen becken vor meiner nase. sichere und doch einfachere sache als ich dachte - DACHTE ich. eine weitere flucht, nach ca. 5 minuten drill um mehrere steine herum lag sie wieder in dem becken zu meinen füßen. "diesmal hab ich dich", dachte ich!! denn diesesmal riss die schnur unmittelbar über der noknot verbindung mit einem lauten knall.
nach einer schrecksekunde ließ ich die angel fallen, griff mit beiden händen nach dem schwimmenden biest vor mir und legte sie (ich weiss, nicht ganz waidgerecht) einen meter landwärts auf die steine. mannmannmann. ich schaute mich erstmal um: "hat das jemand gesehen"? doch ich war allein.
foto gabs dennoch. fettes biest!!


----------



## sillomat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Immer der Angel nach und ab zum Kap! Geile Bedingungen. Eine Strömungskante mit Kreidesediment direkt am Ufer, also leicht zu überwerfen. Diese Situation rechter Hand meines Steines. Linker Hand und vor mir leicht angetrübtes Wasser. Anglerherz was willst du mehr?
Drei Stunden auf dem Stein in munterer Gesellschaft eines Seehundes. Ich hätte nen Dokumentarfilm drehen können!?
Aber, so war mein Gedanke, wo der Junge Futter findet tut es auch die Meerforelle.
Und richtig gedacht. Fast hätte ich mein Unterfangen wegen Erfolglosikeit abgebrochen als ich hinter meinem Inliner einen Nachläufer erblickte. Ein kurzer Zupfer mit der Rute, der Blinker schoß auf der Schnur nach vorn, ließ den Haken mit roter Perle einen Augeblick frei schweben und dann war die Latte krum
Zwar "nur" ein 47 cm Fisch aber diesen beim rauben zu beobachten und ihn dann noch auf die Schuppen zu legen war schon ein tolles Erlebnis!


----------



## Slotterwobbel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Heute mal wieder seid langen an der Kieler-Förde , den Meerforellen nachgestellt.
Und was soll ich sagen nach dem 5ten Würf konnte ich eine 50iger, feinstes Silber landen. Zum schluss hatte ich noch eine 40iger , die aber wieder Schwimmen durfte.
Hat mal wieder richtig spass gemacht, Morgen auf ein neues.

Gruss Slotterwobbel


----------



## Slotterwobbel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Hallo zusammen#h,bin wieder von meiner Tour zurück.
Es war Heute noch besser als gestern, inerhalb einer 1/2 stunde habe ich etliche Meerforellen an der oberfläche rauben gesehendarunter auch eine richtig fette, aber sie wollten nicht so richtig beißen :c etliche anfasser , die ich nicht mitbekommen habe , trotz Blinker wechsel.
Aber die ausdauer hatt sich doch noch gelohnt ,
konnte eine schöne Regenbogenforelle , und eine kleine Meerforelle, die wieder schwimmt Landen.
Also ran ans Wasser, wer nicht losgeht Fängt auch nichts.#d

Gruss Slotterwobbel


----------



## Slotterwobbel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Ich konnte einfach bei diesen Wetter nicht zu Hause auf dem Sofa sitzen, es kribelte in meinen Finger ( die Meerforellen haben gerufen ) Also von Frau das o.k. geholt und ab ans Wasser.
Die bedingungen waren nicht schlecht, ablandiger Wind, und wasser Klar bei 6 grad.
Nach guten 2 stunden dann der ersehnte Biss, kurz unter Land.
Dachte erst es sei eine GROßE , da sie sich garnicht vom fleck bewegte, und stark mit den Kopf geschüttelt hat.
Aber hauptsache eine Forelle die ihr maß gerade wohl hatte , und in zwei Jahren sich bei mir wieder melden wollte.:q


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Wann: heute 26.12.2011 
Wer: Ich
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wind: SW 4
Wasser: glasklar
Womit: Kupfersnaps 20g
Was: MeFo 68 cm 3,4kg:vik: :l


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Ich war erst auf fehmarn braune suppe schnell auffen festland gefahren 
leicht angetrübt und schöne leichte strömung gehabt 
:gpattegrisen drauf 8rute und los 
3 mefos die alle wieder schwimmen 
freitag gehts weiter #6


----------



## Slotterwobbel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Bin von meiner Tour an der Kieler -Förde zurück, ständiger niesel- regen hat es nicht gerade angenehm gemacht.
Bis auf eine die ich im Drill verloren habe|splat:war Heute nichts zu machen, aber es kann ja nicht immer ein Fisch am Gürtel hängen#d


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

macht das einer bei uns,der ist dann fällig....egal welche nationalität.wollte noch mal ne gute nachricht senden.habe heute von 7 anfassern 3 mefos gefangen.sie waren alle so um die 45cm und schwimmen wieder  alle auf möre-silda in blau-silber.fotos gibt es diesmal nicht....leicht abgehakt und ab die post.morgen neuer versuch  tschüssen


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Ich habe heute hier auf Fehmarn an der südlichen Ostküste eine 43er auf einen 22gr Pfeiffer TuWob in weis gefangen. :m

Ich habe bisher noch nie etwas auf TuWobs gefangen, laufen zwar spitzenmäßig, fliegen aber wie ein Toaster. 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

so sind wieder da.jan und unsereins...  .ja hat 2(ca.35cm und 53cm) und ich hatte drei(ca.40cm,45cm und 48cm) und ne 4.e ist mir kurz vorm kescher wieder ausgestiegen....die drills waren aber dennoch klasse,auch bei solchen kleinen fischen  der tag war richtig schön...vielleicht klappt es diese woche nochmal.schauen wir mal.wasser war klar wie sau.er hat mit gno und ich mit smöre-silda gefischt.fotos haben wir auch mal gemacht.tschüssen.... und petri allen


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

so mal zurück zu thema :m

Für den geplanten  Jahresabschluss  musste ich meine Nase heute  nochmal in den S/SW Wind halten .
Ausgesucht  hatte ich mir den Strand von Johannistahl,die Strategie war " nur vom  Ufer aus gefangen zählt" gegen 11oo konnte  ich dann zusehen wie in etwa 5 m  Entfernung ein Silberling auf meinen STRIPPER 15 gr Schockfarben  knallte;echt goiles Erlebniss  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!
Nach kurzem Drill war mein Jahresabschluss erfolgreich getätigt !!


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Hallo, war heute bei Steinbeck, von 13.30 - 17.00Uhr.
Eine Mefo untermaßig und gefühlte 5-6 Nachläufer. Wetter hat mitgespielt aber zu starker ablandiger Wind. Wasser sehr klar, einiges abgerissenes Kraut bis ca. 30m vom Ufer. Eingesetzte Köder: Spöket(18g), Snaps (25g) in Cu/grün, sw/rt und andere.
Strand war gut besucht. Ein anderer Angler hat ne 48iger.
Tschüss und Petri.


----------



## Slotterwobbel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Komme gerade von der Kieler -Förde zurück, erst Trocken , dann dauerregen.
bis auf ein schön Biss, den ich nicht mitbekommen habe#q, konnte ich noch ein Klein Schwarm ca. 6 Stück vor mein Füssen vorbei Schwimmen sehen.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Nachtrag:

Gestern Nachmittag westlich von HRO 1 Aussteiger. Blank um die 50.

Wenn die Wettervorhersage stimmt, werde ich sie am WE rauskitzeln.

Schon mal vorab allen MeFo-Süchtigen einen Guten Rutsch und TL für 2012 #h


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Gestern 2 Mefos um die 40cm, Wind 5-6 aus Südwest und es hat geregnet wie in Strömen.
War trotzdem geil.

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## watzki

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Bin in Strande Gestern leider schneider gegangen. Vormittags ging das Wetter noch, ab Mittag wurde es etwas ungemütlich und das Wasser wurde ziemlich trübe.
2 Bisse, einer direkt beim Anheben des Snaps. Rute kurz krumm, ein Schwall und Ende. :-/

Ich muss mir mal ein besseres Revier in der Gegend suchen...

Vielleicht habe ich über Silvester in der Geltinger Ecke mehr Erfolg.

Guten Rutsch Euch!


----------



## Immer Schneider

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

So gerade vom Strand vor der Haustür :vik:zurück. Klasse Tag, bis Mittag strahlender Sonnenschein und klares Wasser. 2 Bisse, einen davon direkt unter der Rutenspitze, nicht verwandelt #q, mehrere Anstubser und jede Menge Köderbegleiter getreu dem Motto "Nur ankucken, nicht anfassen" #d 
Waren aber alles nur 30er max. 40er. Wenn die mal alle groß werden, dann ...  
Insgesamt schöner Tag und ich habe ordentlich was auf´s Wurfkonto eingezahlt u. trotzdem bleibe ich wie

Immer Schneider


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

moinsen,
heute vormittag war ich nochmal an der küste unterwegs und konnte eine sternstunde erleben.
6 mefos in 2 stunden. nochmal 5 sind mir im drill entgangen. darunter 2 richtig dicke.
2 stück sind mit nach haus gekommen, der rest schwimmt wieder.
wasser war trüb. alles auf kupfer ....


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Waren gestern los um eine neuartige Kunstgarnele zu testen.
Montiert als Beifänger beim blinkern.
Nach dem 10ten Wurf war die Rute krumm und mein Besuch hatte seine allererste Mefo am Haken. Zwar nur ca. 30-35 cm groß, aber halt seine erste  Mefo beim allerersten Mal Meerforellen angeln.
ich glaube der ist nun versaut und süchtig nach Mefos.

Und tatsächlich hatte die kleine Mefo statt den Blinker auch die Beifängergarnele genommen.
Nach dem Fotoshooting ging es wieder zurück ins nasse Element.
Dann hatten wir noch 2 Nachläufer. Für 90 Minuten angeln, war dies bestimmt kein schlechter Tag.

Sven


----------



## Lenkers

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

Hej,
ich habe dann auch mal diesen Tag im Kalender rot angemalt.
Es war ein sehr sehr schöner Tag!
Nur ein Biss und ein Fisch, aber das reicht ja (mitunter).

Wasser war 4,5°C
Luft 1-2°C
Wasser auf ca.50 sehr trüb - also galt jeder Meter Wurfweite!
Fänger war heute der rot/schwarz/goldene Snaps in 20Gramm mit Cirkle Hook (Danke Rosi für die Tipps :l).
Rute und Rolle liegen ja neben dem Fisch.
Salmo Trutta Trutta 68 cm und 3400 Gramm.
Klar - neuer PB.

Euch allen ein schönes Mefojahr 2012 (mir aber auch!):vik:

Skitt Fiske
 Lenker


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2011*

So, das Jahr hat echt gut aufgehört 
2 x Silvestersilber. (42 und 43 cm)
Das Neujahrsmahl ist gesichert.
Mit Andre auf der Insel rockt es einfach!
Und was die Trutten gegessen haben, konnte ich dann auch noch rausfinden...
Euch allen einen Guten Rutsch und Petri Heil für's neue Jahr.


----------

